# Release Candidate: HR20 0x11b - Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

New Software 01/19/2007
Manufacture 700 - 0x11b

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77020
Discussion Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77019

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*

*Release Candidate Only Available by Forced Update: 01/19/2007 and 01/20/2007, 11PM-1:30am EST*; 
This version has not been pushed to customer, and should be consdiered a Release Candidate, not a national release

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Revision History:*
Version 0x119 (01/12/2007): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_[/FONT]
Version 0x115 (01/08/2007): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_[/FONT]
Version 0x10b (12/20/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x108 (12/12/2006): *Discussion Thread #1 Discussion Thread #2 * _Note: Was not released nationally_ 
Version 0x104 (12/06/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_ 
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xF6 (11/21/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEB (11/07/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68183

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please... Keep this thread "empty" until the actuall update has started, or is getting very close and people are asking question.

To continue the "pre-game" discussion... check the original annoucement thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76919


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please POST OTA/ATSC Reception Issues: (re 771 errors)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77022


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm resetting my antenna settings, and I've frozen on the Initial set-up. It's continuously searching for local market.

I was able to cancel out, but this is not starting well...

Disregard my comment about able to cancel out, I'm stuck at the Advanced Program Guide Data screen. RBR, here I come....

_MOD Edit: Consolidated Reply_


CUIllini said:


> RBR resolved the issue...


----------



## JamesTPDI (Jan 4, 2007)

downloaded 0x11b

DD5.1 channel audio distorted after 30sec skip roughly 1/2 second pause and another 30second skip. distortion lasted until cleared. cleared by pause then un pause distortion heard thru HDMI to TV

swithcing into DD5.1 produces POP in audio system (ongoing problem not seen on DVD player)

bedtime


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Earl...Major Issue here...

My e-Sata stopped working with this Update!! I have rebooted twice now and it keeps showing my Empty internal Drive.

I will try it one more time


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

It seems I cannot go in and check my OTA signal strength now, the option is not there. When I go to edit channels is aks me to re do the guide setup.

Also, the access card option is grayed out.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What type of eSATA drive are you using... any remote chance the cable has come lose... maybe a power cycle of the eSATA with the HR20 off?


Double checked all wires, Unplugged Powere to e-sata, and HR20, Plugged in Esata then HR20... rebooting now step 1 of 2....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Blitz68 said:


> It seems I cannot go in and check my OTA signal strength now, the option is not there. When I go to edit channels is aks me to re do the guide setup.
> 
> Also, the access card option is grayed out.


Go ahead and re-do your ATSC setup.

Access card option has been greyed out since the beginning


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Whewww Sorry Earl, It must of been a loose cable because its back now, all recordings there. I was really worried ther for a moment. I have a 500GB Maxtor hardrive 75% full.

Again sorry earl for jumping the gun


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DVRaholic said:


> Whewww Sorry Earl, It must of been a loose cable because its back now, all recordings there. I was really worried ther for a moment. I have a 500GB Maxtor hardrive 75% full.
> 
> Again sorry earl for jumping the gun


Hey... all is good... I would freak out too.
Glad it is fine.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *Go ahead and re-do your ATSC setup.*
> 
> Access card option has been greyed out since the beginning


That fixed it


----------



## brentm3 (Dec 17, 2006)

This is an old one, but hitting Exit from "what's hot" causes my display to squish the image to 4:3, and I lose all control over the news mix channel (sound locator & red button no longer operate) until I go off and back to channel 102.


----------



## Brian_Guy (Jan 20, 2007)

I have audio cutting out at times on OTA HD Channel (WGN 9 Chicago). Signal stregnths are 100% and 95% on the 2 tuners. It does not cut out on my if I use my TVs internal HD tuner.


----------



## jclark (Oct 4, 2006)

I had a strange problem right after the upgrade. I had no audio on on live TV for about 20 secs then it came back. I tried to watch a recording from earlier tonight, and there was no audio at all. I played around, and everything went back to normal. Even the recording now has sound.

After doing a little playing around, changing the channel seems much faster and other than the initial glitch, everything seems to be running very well.


----------



## kevinv (Feb 2, 2004)

It seems to me that the OTA tuner in the HR20 is not as stable as the H20.
I have been comparing the two. With my antenna in one position the H20 tunes and receives all of my OTA channels.
The HR20 will not do that.
If I move the antenna just a little I can tune a certain channel but at the same time I will lose a different channel. Its not tuner friendly.

There are still a couple of channels that are missing. The H20 tunes the missing channels fine.


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

S. DiThomas said:



> 3) GUI errors - horrible tearing in Information page with page up/page down command, and some tearing in the guide with page up and page down (apparently scrolling too fast for video processing in the box);


I am noticing this issue also.

Andy


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Still having DD audio issue I detailed here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=730039#post730039


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Capmeister,

I did some CC testing after I got off the chat room. With 11b on my HR20 I was seeing the same problems on ESPN-73 as you and several others were. (i.e. overlapping lines, garbled text, too fast to read, etc.)
I then checked the CC on my H10 receiver and the captions were clear with no problems detected. (I know, tell you something you don't know!) I checked them on HD channels, SD channels and OTA HD channels (no MPEG4 on H10) and they were flawless on all. 
I'm also able to change the panel and font opacity on my H10, but not on the HR20. I can only get opaque no matter what I set them to. I tend to prefer the translucent setting for the panel with white opaque letters. 
My wife likes to use CC because she has trouble with people with accents and distinguishing dialogue when there's background noise (i.e water running, etc). Since the CC's have been so hit-or-miss with the HR20 we haven't been using them.
Hopefully this added emphasis will help persuade D* to get this fixed soon. I'd hate for you to bail out only to find out it's fixed shortly after. I realize you've been patiently waiting for months already. Maybe we'll get an early Valentine's Day present. Here's hoping.


----------



## vegout (Oct 30, 2006)

DVRaholic said:


> Double checked all wires, Unplugged Powere to e-sata, and HR20, Plugged in Esata then HR20... rebooting now step 1 of 2....


I had this same issue. I pulled the power on the HR20, pulled and re-connected the ESATA cable, re-connected the power on the HR20 and it's back.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I guess this should have gone in issues instead of discussion where I first put it. My bad...

This one might be hard to explain...

When in "My Playlist" and using chn up/down to scroll up and down the listing gets broken up and it's not smooth.

The right 1/4 seems to scroll slower than the left 3/4.

Something like this:

---------------------------------------------____________
---------------------------------------------____________


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

So far:

Issues:

1) Still getting DD drop outs.
2) Internal Temperature seems to be reading hotter. In prior releases I was running around 120 now up to 127. I'll keep an eye on this.


Positives:

1)Cruise Controls are smoother. Not pausing before moving backwards or forward. Speed seems same as 119.
2)No initial BSOD on playbacks. Hitting play goes directly to play without having to FF a litttle before viewing. Need to test this further; since in 119, this bug didn't occur every time. Keeping fingers crossed.
3) Channel Surfing is a little faster and smoother; especially when resolution doesn't need to change from 1080i to 480p or vice versa.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

My only issues with 11b so far is 11-1. While it shows a picture with good signal 80% of the time, 11-1 will eventually pixelate out and come back. So this needs more tweaking. 11-2 and 11-3 are essentially unwatchable. But at least now you get a nibble of a signal. 

9-1 is right on the edge of 50% and does not exactly come on anywhere near as well as 11-1. However 9-2 (tube network) seems fine. 

All of my other OTA's (except for WBBM-DT 2-1) seem to work fine.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Left the HR20 on instead of putting it in stand by. All recordings in My Playlist now show IKD. Restart. Lost Convictions (first Raven recording - I think - no longer in history). Previously recorded programs seem to be playable again. Also, while in My Playlist, the video in the live window froze while the audio continued. It eventually started again.

Sully


----------



## bluesman40220 (Jul 13, 2006)

Really good update for me. I have two small issues:

1.) Guide is tearing.
2.) After I FF there is an occassional audio dropout.

That's all I have noticed so far. I just received my HR20 yesterday and did the update, so I am not versed in what has happened in the past. Thanks for the release update. Hope this helps!


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Only issue so far has been guide scrolling. using either arrow or page up page down seems to sometimes do mulitple even though button pushed once.


----------



## jimmy boots (Dec 17, 2006)

0x11b downloaded last night.

Watching on a list of programs recorded on prior versions.

Completed one and deleted it.

Started watching program 2, someone had left it 3/4 watched so fast forwarded to the end - selected keep.

Went back to list, selected program 2 to watch from the beginning - immediately comes up with "keep or delete" screen.

Tried with 3 or 4 other programs - all have immediate "keep or delete".

Fixed with red button reboot.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

REWINDING:

When rewinding rwx1 or rwx2 the frame freezes yet it actually does rewind as can be seen by the clock. Very frustrating, especially for sports. It occurs about 25% of the time. THIS HAS BEEN TRUE SINCE FA. I am wondering how prevelant this bug is or is it a problem inherint to my own hr20? replies appreciated...and if thread demonstrates its not 11b ill make seperate thread....


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Cliff Notes: A 2 hour program padded for 3 hours recorded correctly, but during playback has tick marks every 15 minutes for the initial 2 hours, and no tick marks in the 3 hour pad time. 

 

Details: As a test of the Padding function under 0x11B, before downloading the release I had scheduled a padded recording. I went into the guide, went to channel 72 (ESPN2 HD), highlighted the 1/20 12:30am CST Pistons @ Timberwolves game, and pressed the Info button. I selected "Record", added 3 hours to the stop time (for a total of 5 hours), and selected "Record It". 

When I checked it this morning, the entire thing had recorded - all 5 hours! But, there's a quirk: the playback time bar only has tick marks for the first 2 hours (i.e., only for the base program, not for the pad time), and the tick marks are spaced every 15 minutes, not every 30 as I would expect for a recording of this length. I FF4'd out to 4:58 into the recording, and it seems to have recorded correctly for the entire length. But when I press-and-hold RW to skip-back-to-previous-tick-mark, it does indeed skip all the way back to the 1:59, the location of the last tick mark.

Edit: One other note - IIRC, when I turned the unit on this morning, it came up on Channel 72. So it may be that this performance (full recording) is related to the fact that the "live" tuner was the same as the recording. I've scheduled another padded recording for this afternoon with nothing recording opposite it, and will see if that behaves the same way as I watch stuff on other channels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... I cleaned up the issue thread...
Problems that where solved by waiting another minute or so, or items that where really not issues...

Where moved to the general discussion:
*Other Discussion* http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77019

The detailed discussion about Image Tearing was moved to:
*Image Tearing Discussion*http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77077


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Got 11b last night. Had a SL set up for Tonight Show and Letterman at 10:35CST. I also had a SL set up for Stargate-SG1 for new shows only on Sci-Fi, which has a higher priority then either other show. 

Last night at 11:00CST the box decided to record a repeat on Sci-FI of Stargate, which stopped the Tonight Show recording. Playlist shows no Tonight Show at all from last night, history says partial recording. So should at least part of the Tonight Show have been recorded and in my playlist or is that how the HR20 handles things, just deletes partial recordings? Is it a bug or a WAD (Working As Designed)?


----------



## bjterp00 (Jan 7, 2007)

This morning, I turned my HR20 on out of standby and all channels were black. Banners, guide, info, etc. worked fine but no picture and no audio on any channels except my HD locals (via sat, not OTA).  

RBR corrected the issue. I had this issue with 115, 10b and previous, but never with 119. 119 was solid for me, 11b has me a bit learly.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bjterp00 said:


> This morning, I turned my HR20 on out of standby and all channels were black. Banners, guide, info, etc. worked fine but no picture and no audio on any channels except my HD locals (via sat, not OTA).
> 
> RBR corrected the issue. I had this issue with 115, 10b and previous, but never with 119. 119 was solid for me, 11b has me a bit learly.


Its not all that unusual to have to do a reboot after an update. Many have reported doing that with 10b, 115, and 119.

That said, mine automatically did one. The reports on 11B so far are very encouraging.


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

bjterp00 said:


> This morning, I turned my HR20 on out of standby and all channels were black. Banners, guide, info, etc. worked fine but no picture and no audio on any channels except my HD locals (via sat, not OTA).
> 
> RBR corrected the issue. I had this issue with 115, 10b and previous, but never with 119. 119 was solid for me, 11b has me a bit learly.


RBR did not correct this same issue for me. Neither did unplugging the unit. I'm leaning toward my HR20 is fried, it had been working well to this point... I suppose it could be a hard drive failure, but I've never had a problem like this...

Not happy!!!


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

Forced 0x011b last night - was at 0x115 before this.

I have an autorecord of a search ("20" & Special) which has been in place for several weeks. This catches programs labeled Special in the guide made in the years 20xx.

No sure if this is a new issue - it's the first time I've seen the HR20 do this.

Music channel 826, which showed 'Special" in the guide info, started to autorecord at 10 am EST. I let it record for fifteen minutes & then stopped it.

The recording showed in My playlist and on trying to playback showed 15 minutes on the time bar, but did not play back and FF and other trick plays wouldn't move past the starting point on the recording time bar.

I'm pretty sure music channels are not supposed to record and I have not seen it try to record a music channel on any of the prior releases.


----------



## Rasputin13 (Oct 24, 2006)

Overall, 11b seems pretty good so far. I skipped 115 and 119 b/c 10b had been working pretty ok enough. Haven't had the audio dropouts with 11b that I was experiencing with 10b. An issue and a quirk:

Issue: Having some audio sync issues right now watching Three Kings on TNT HD. Doesn't seem to be an issue on other stations however.

Quirk: When pausing a live program, hitting pause again (to play) will sometimes (or at least once) cause the program to jump back a few seconds. I cannot seem to make it happen consistently however.

And I've seen Pinky as well.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

*First one I'll call the "End of Buffer Bug".*

Time: about 8:30am - 9:15am EST
Channel: WBAL 11 Baltimore - Local MPG4
Program: The Today Show / Local News

First I tuned to the Today show at around 8:30am. At around 8:50am or so, my wife hit the RW button on the remote to go back about 10 minutes in the buffer. This worked fine and she then let the program play and we were about 10 minutes back in the buffer. A few minutes later I left the room and when I came back I found the TV picture frozen on a picture from the local news which started at 9am. I first thought it might have been paused and tried pressing play. The buffer came up (Green line) and showed that the progress bar was at 8:59am. I then tried to FFWD and 30s Slip but nothing worked initially. I didn't want to change the channel, although I suspect that would have fixed it. That was my last resort. I ended up pressing combinations of Play, FFWD and 30s Slip. Finally I noticed the buffer switch over to 9am - 10am with about 10 - 12 minutes of time in it. At this point, my trick play functions were moving the progress bar, however the picture was still frozen. Suddenly the picture changed and I was back to playable video. I could RW back to the frozen video too... seems like it was for the first 10 minutes or so that the video was recorded frozen. Because the buffer was stuck, I seriously doubt that the frozen video was broadcast that way. I believe this was a buffering issue with the HR20.

*Local channels out of order in guide*
My second problem is something I've seen before, but not for a while. Normally my guide lists the channels in this order:

1. HD off the dish. 
2. SD off the dish.
3. OTA.

A few minutes after this buffering problem above, I tuned to another local channel by typing in the numbers on the remote and I got the SD channel. I know this becuase the channel letters were BA13, not WJZ for the HD Local. Normally this would result in the HD local, not SD. So, I pulled up the guide and sure enough, the order was now... SD, HD, and then OTA.

As of right now, it's still that way because I don't want to RBR to reset it at this time.

UPDATE: Somehow the channel order in the guide has returned to normal without a reboot. Now it makes me wish I had taken a picture to prove I wasn't seeing things. I will next time.

Other than these, I have been very satisfied with 0x11b so far. Trick play seems to be working well.

Bob


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

RAD said:


> Got 11b last night. Had a SL set up for Tonight Show and Letterman at 10:35CST. I also had a SL set up for Stargate-SG1 for new shows only on Sci-Fi, which has a higher priority then either other show.
> 
> Last night at 11:00CST the box decided to record a repeat on Sci-FI of Stargate, which stopped the Tonight Show recording. Playlist shows no Tonight Show at all from last night, history says partial recording. So should at least part of the Tonight Show have been recorded and in my playlist or is that how the HR20 handles things, just deletes partial recordings? Is it a bug or a WAD (Working As Designed)?


This is kinda WAG. It's because the full guide data hasn't loaded up yet. I've seen the same thing before when rebooting. It will clear itself up once the guide data if fully loaded up (half a day to a day or so). I think what the HR20 does in the meantime is record it anyway just to be sure.

This is where if say the first 6 hours of guide data was stored and properly indexed on the hard drive or in memory this wouldn't be a problem.

Obviously as the box gets more stable and releases (and thus reboots) become less frequent it's less then an issue.

But certainly something to be aware of for those of us checking out the testing builds.

EDIT: OOPS, voted automatic by mistake.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> This is kinda WAG. It's because the full guide data hasn't loaded up yet. I've seen the same thing before when rebooting. It will clear itself up once the guide data if fully loaded up (half a day to a day or so). I think what the HR20 does in the meantime is record it anyway just to be sure.
> 
> This is where if say the first 6 hours of guide data was stored and properly indexed on the hard drive or in memory this wouldn't be a problem.


YUP....you are right....better than a guess, my friend.


----------



## facmgr6569 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have the same two issues. I also have noticed the "tear" in other areas when using the page down.


----------



## facmgr6569 (Jan 5, 2007)

bluesman40220 said:


> Really good update for me. I have two small issues:
> 
> 1.) Guide is tearing.
> 2.) After I FF there is an occassional audio dropout.
> ...


Sorry for my last one...still a newbie....should have included the quote


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

jheda said:


> REWINDING:
> 
> When rewinding rwx1 or rwx2 the frame freezes yet it actually does rewind as can be seen by the clock. Very frustrating, especially for sports. It occurs about 25% of the time. THIS HAS BEEN TRUE SINCE FA. I am wondering how prevelant this bug is or is it a problem inherint to my own hr20? replies appreciated...and if thread demonstrates its not 11b ill make seperate thread....


I have had the same issue, but not on every rewind. I am running 10B, and probably will wait for 11b national release. If it ain't broke (apart from a few BSs)...


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

It is a crap shoot tuning to ANY of my OTA stations if I want to hear them. There is no sound a majority of the time. Not having this problem on non-OTAs. I have Dolby turned on and fed into my Yamaha receiver via Optical cable. I am on Ox11b. This is the first time I have experienced this problem.

I had beed having another problem with the HDMI prior. I was hooked into my Yamaha via hdmi and component w/ optical. I would experience video and audio dropouts on the HDMI and have to switch to the component. I would switch back to hdmi and everything would be fine until I changed the channel, then more of the same. I finally got sick of it and disconnected the hdmi.

Since it only happens on the OTA through the HR20 it leads me to believe its a HR20 problem and not my Yamaha

UPDATE: It just did it with a recording of Art Mann......AAARGH


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

lost all CC this morning requiring RBR to fix


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Caller ID is not working at all in my system and did not work before this upgrade. I did an RBR and then got the notice that I need to sign up with the phone company. Of course I have.
Caller ID works in my house quite well.

The test program shows my phone is working properly.

My phone is a landline (Verizon Caller ID)

Joel
Burke, VA


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

What is the deal with the speaker icon showing up after a FW update.

This seems to disappear and reappear.

HR20 => Menu => Help & Settings => Setup 

Speaker icon by the Audio selection, go to audio, menu displays with English/Spanish selection, CC selection....

When turning on HR20 this morning, the speaker icon is gone. Seems there was another icon popping up in the Setup menu that is gone today as well.


----------



## shenefie (Dec 15, 2006)

im not sure if this is considered a major issue, but its kinda annoying. when scrolling through the guide, and lets say a show starts at 2:45 and the current time is 2:50. when scrolling through the guide, it always stops on the channel on the show that was on before from 2:30 to 2:45, not on the show that is currently showing. not sure if this is a 11B issue or not, but i dont think ive ever seen this work right. the previous tivo im pretty sure did this, but i know its just a 'push the button over one' type thing. oh, and not sure if earl gets many of these, but thanks for the heads up on the update windows. GO BEARS!!!


----------



## Dukie (Feb 7, 2006)

My wife informed me that she woke up to the BSOD coming out of standby this morning.
RBR got it back up and running.

Although thiongs were looking good last night, I'm starting to regret the 11B update as we had 0 problems with 119. Going back to 10B is NOT an option.

sigh...


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Dukie said:


> My wife informed me that she woke up to the BSOD coming out of standby this morning.
> RBR got it back up and running.
> 
> Although thiongs were looking good last night, I'm starting to regret the 11B update as we had 0 problems with 119. Going back to 10B is NOT an option.
> ...


is that your first rbr in 11b? i did a prophylactc one upon download last night as i have b 4 ....there is only anectodal evidence that it helps.....hopefully your lst rbr will be your last!


----------



## bready (Dec 18, 2006)

I had a BSOD this morning coming out of standby. I had forced the download to 11b last night before going to sleep. I just did the reset so I'll see if that will be the last one. I never had the BSOD until 119. I have had the HR20 since November 06.


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm seeing two fairly minor bugs.

1. When pausing in "real time," the picture sometimes goes back a second or two.
2. When fast-forwarding to catch up to "real time," the picture sometimes freezes for a few seconds, once it catches up. Another trick play action will also unfreeze it immediately.

Both of these issues seem to only happen when there is a very short buffer (when I've just tuned in to a channel), and they only seem to happen once. That is, once the buffer builds beyond maybe 5 seconds, it doesn't happen.

I can duplicate #1 consistantly, by tuning into a channel, waiting about a second, then hitting Pause. 
#2 seems a bit more hit and miss.


----------



## bevonemo (Dec 5, 2006)

11b seems to be working pretty well for me.
1. Channel surfing seems to be faster
2. OTA signal seems to be better. No pixalization or drop outs.

HOWEVER

Caller ID is not working. Worked last night right after DL (got a call and it showed up.) This afternoon however I get the call your local telephone company message. Did a RBR and still no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

bevonemo said:


> 11b seems to be working pretty well for me.
> 1. Channel surfing seems to be faster
> 2. OTA signal seems to be better. No pixalization or drop outs.
> 
> ...


if i rb will it go back to 10b? btw go saints!!!


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

> if i rb will it go back to 10b?


Not unless you FORCE the update..ie 0 2 4 6 8 at the circling blue lights


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

quarrymen1 said:


> if i rb will it go back to 10b?


Rebooting/Resets will not revert you back to a prior release.

If you reset using the 0 2 4 6 8 method; which searches for the latest "national released" software; you will revert back.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Have two HR20's - upgraded both to 011B. This appears to be the cleanest upgrade in a long time. The fixes and improvements all seem to be there as advertised; best of all, doesn't appear that anything else got broken in the process. The D* geeks do deserve a round of applause.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

My channel changes seem to be SLOWER since 0X11b. There is also the issue that in fast channel changes the info bar at the top will not display until the video is present. I had not noticed that before, my wife pointed it out to me, she changes channels faster than I do so she would notice.
Other than that seems to be solid.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, I thought this was going to be the fix that worked. Last night, caller-id was working consistently for the first time, the guide was faster, and I was hoping for the best. To no avail, this morning, the BSOD appeared again. This time, however, I could change channels on the banner, and the menu was responsive. Of course, I had to do a reset to get the thing going again. And, again, I missed recordings because of this now daily freeze up. No reason to go back to the old software since BSOD was occurring with that software as well.

On top of all of this, my R15 froze again for the third day in a row. So, the R15 is no more. I went to Circuit City, which had about 5 R10's on the shelf right next to the R15s. I consider myself fortunate to have found the R10s. Interestingly, the R10 had a sticker indicating the ship date was November 2006. I thought they stopped making the R10s. Perhaps the R15's are low on stock, or better yet, maybe Directv is getting the idea that people won't put up with their bug-ridden boxes anymore (wishful thinking). If I had the same option (e.g. an mpeg IV DirecTivo), I would take it right away.

I'm beginning to wonder if the problems with the HR20 may be something hardware related. The problems remind me of when I added some memory to an HP desktop, that I was told was compatible. Without a noticeable pattern, the computer would lock up at times. After weeks of trying to figure it out, the HP tech folks finally figured out it was the memory, and when I removed it and put back the factory stick, everything was fine.


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

spunkyvision said:


> Not unless you FORCE the update..ie 0 2 4 6 8 at the circling blue lights


ok i rb just now turn notices off da da caller id is now working thanks all for quick res to ?s this is a very cool bunch ... "and in the end the love you take is equal to the love you make"


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tstarn said:


> I have had the same issue, but not on every rewind. I am running 10B, and probably will wait for 11b national release. If it ain't broke (apart from a few BSs)...


You might consider trying it, being that you can revert to 10b without difficulty. Of course, once you revert, you can't get back to 11b unless and until it goes national.

Ooops, that is not true for some parts of California/West coast...some of them got 119 pushed to them. If I were in danger of that, I think I might wait...although 11b seems really good at this point. (but I'm not a good measure, as I haven't had many problems....but from others' reports, they aren't having many problems either.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Well my ability to play MP3s and view Pictures is gone with this release. I doubt my complaint is valid because I am using a non VIIV PC with Twonkey but I did want to report it here because it is something that started for me in this RC. I was able to play pictures and music fairly well I would rate my experience at a 90% before this release. Now I can not load either.

Othe than that I have not noticed any other isses. The BSOD I had started getting with 10B appear to be gone too.


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

jal said:


> Well, I thought this was going to be the fix that worked. Last night, caller-id was working consistently for the first time, the guide was faster, and I was hoping for the best. To no avail, this morning, the BSOD appeared again. This time, however, I could change channels on the banner, and the menu was responsive. Of course, I had to do a reset to get the thing going again. And, again, I missed recordings because of this now daily freeze up. No reason to go back to the old software since BSOD was occurring with that software as well.
> 
> On top of all of this, my R15 froze again for the third day in a row. So, the R15 is no more. I went to Circuit City, which had about 5 R10's on the shelf right next to the R15s. I consider myself fortunate to have found the R10s. Interestingly, the R10 had a sticker indicating the ship date was November 2006. I thought they stopped making the R10s. Perhaps the R15's are low on stock, or better yet, maybe Directv is getting the idea that people won't put up with their bug-ridden boxes anymore (wishful thinking). If I had the same option (e.g. an mpeg IV DirecTivo), I would take it right away.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if the problems with the HR20 may be something hardware related. The problems remind me of when I added some memory to an HP desktop, that I was told was compatible. Without a noticeable pattern, the computer would lock up at times. After weeks of trying to figure it out, the HP tech folks finally figured out it was the memory, and when I removed it and put back the factory stick, everything was fine.


I don't doubt what your are saying one bit. Too many people have next to no problems for this to be solely s/w related.

There has to be H/W failures for some people.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Tearing issues are minor, but I was getting a very long response time between changing channels. I'll change the channel, it goes black for about 15 seconds, and then I get picture and sound. I did a RBR and it seems to be okay for now. Anyone else see this?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hitdog042 said:


> I don't doubt what your are saying one bit. Too many people have next to no problems for this to be solely s/w related.
> 
> There has to be H/W failures for some people.


There certainly could be the occasional hw problem, but the vast majority of issues appear to be SW related. Notice the gigantic differences in issues reported on 0x10b, 0x115, 0x119 > compared to how few are being reported on 0x11b.

That's a software only issue.

Isolating something to the hardware level isn't easy, but there have been hard drive failures and tuner failures. I haven't seen any others discussed or listed that could be verified.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tfederov said:


> Tearing issues are minor, but I was getting a very long response time between changing channels. I'll change the channel, it goes black for about 15 seconds, and then I get picture and sound. I did a RBR and it seems to be okay for now. Anyone else see this?


Nope. I use Native=ON and even w/ the corresponding slower channel changes, doesn't take 15 seconds.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

bwaldron said:


> Nope. I use Native=ON and even w/ the corresponding slower channel changes, doesn't take 15 seconds.


I'm going to blame it on not rebooting after the upgrade. From what I've read that seems to set it on course although it does reboot after the code has been loaded.


----------



## dtb (Dec 22, 2006)

I've had this issue with the prior releases as well but wanted to report it anyway. 

I don't get Dolby Digital using HDMI directly connected to a Mitsu WD-65732. It's connected via digital coax to my receiver. Standard audio comes through okay. Just not DD. This setup works for my DVD player but not the HR20. Using optical directly to the receiver is a work-around for the HR20.

Other than that and possibly a weaker OTA signal, this seems to be stable release.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

*Both Remotes Stopped Working*

Suddenly something that has never happened just occurred. I did 11B last night and all has been super. Just now while watching Nothing but Trailers on HDNET I think it is, I tried to change the channel, no response. number pad, up/down, pause, none of it working.

Guide button works, List works, exit works, but when in guide or list the up/down do not work. I assume and hope that an rbr will correct it but waiting till Phantom Menace stops recording in 10 miins.

I have two remotes, both on RF, never a bit of a problem with them. They are both acting the same now, so problem must be in the HR20 logic. *Perplexing!*

_I am even finding the up/down does not work on the box itself._

I will report further after RBR. I have read most of the posts here and did not see this symptom, though I have not read every one.

I keep wondering and hoping its some obvious thing I am overlooking but cannot think of what it would be.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mixer said:


> Well my ability to play MP3s and view Pictures is gone with this release. I doubt my complaint is valid because I am using a non VIIV PC with Twonkey but I did want to report it here because it is something that started for me in this RC. I was able to play pictures and music fairly well I would rate my experience at a 90% before this release. Now I can not load either.
> 
> Othe than that I have not noticed any other isses. The BSOD I had started getting with 10B appear to be gone too.


No problems with JPEG or MP3's via Twonkyvision on either HR20.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Mixer said:


> Well my ability to play MP3s and view Pictures is gone with this release. I doubt my complaint is valid because I am using a non VIIV PC with Twonkey but I did want to report it here because it is something that started for me in this RC. I was able to play pictures and music fairly well I would rate my experience at a 90% before this release. Now I can not load either.
> 
> Othe than that I have not noticed any other isses. The BSOD I had started getting with 10B appear to be gone too.


Mixer,
Make sure Twonky has not expired. Mine is expired and even though it showed the Music/Photos in the menu, if you select it and go into it, selecting your computer, it will freeze and a RBR will be required to clear the screen.

Perhaps Mikeny will also reply since he has a paid version of Twonky and he can say if it still works for him since it is a valid paid version.

Rad's reply was posted before I finished and posted. Good information RAD.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

So far so good.
I actually did put the unit in standby last night to let the guide data start indexing quicker. Came up just fine this morning.

It also survived a lot of signal issues this after as I had to take my dish down, fix my pole and repeak it. It came through with flying colors.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Mixer,
> Make sure Twonky has not expired. Mine is expired and even though it showed the Music/Photos in the menu, if you select it and go into it, selecting your computer, it will freeze and a RBR will be required to clear the screen.
> 
> Perhaps Mikeny will also reply since he has a paid version of Twonky and he can say if it still works for him since it is a valid paid version.
> ...


No problems here with TwonkyMedia and 0x11b.


----------



## Pete0426 (Sep 17, 2004)

This has been a problem with all the releases.

The HR20 locks up if I delete a recorded program while it is recording another program. A RBR clears things up. This has happened consistently.


----------



## sbpetro (Jan 20, 2007)

My recorded OTA-HD shows drop the audio throughout the show in 0x10b but with 0x11b this problem seems to be resolve. I've recorded multiple OTA-HD channels with 0x11b and the problem is gone.

I've also noticed the menu tearing issue everyone else seems to have.

The favorite channel page up / page down scrolling issue seams to be fixed with this version so that's plus.

OTA-HD tunning seems to be a little better now. Not as much dropping as before and better reception overall but still a little off. OTA-HD through my TV get reception of 95-100% but via the HR20 ATSC tunner I only get around 80-85%.

Overall this seems to be a very solid release candidate.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Just J said:


> Cliff Notes: A 2 hour program padded for 3 hours recorded correctly, but during playback has tick marks every 15 minutes for the initial 2 hours, and no tick marks in the 3 hour pad time.


Full details on the above are here.

I set up another padded recording. This time, on an HD LIL local (Chicago CBS 2), I added a 1:30 hour pad to a 2:15 hour recording. I made sure the live tuner was on a different channel the whole time. I watched portions of the recording before and during the pad period. As before, the entire requested period (3:45) recorded. Also as before, the time bar tick marks only appeared in the scheduled portion of the show, and not in the pad period. This showed up even when I watched the recording right after it started, well before the pad period - I could see the entire 3:45 time bar, but the tick marks only went part way up the bar.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

*Both remotes not working, followup*

RBR corrected it, will post here if it happens again.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I will go ahead and register (pay for Twonky) and see if that solves my problem.

Thanks for the suggestion.



Spanky_Partain said:


> Mixer,
> Make sure Twonky has not expired. Mine is expired and even though it showed the Music/Photos in the menu, if you select it and go into it, selecting your computer, it will freeze and a RBR will be required to clear the screen.
> 
> Perhaps Mikeny will also reply since he has a paid version of Twonky and he can say if it still works for him since it is a valid paid version.
> ...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Nov 3, 2006)

HR20 Lockup - Potentially HDMI related

My setup: Vizio P50HDM connected to the HR20 via HDMI. I did the 11b download last night, and it came up just fine. Today, I turned the Vizio off, and left ON the HR20 for a few hours. Turning on the Vizio resulted in no signal, and no remote control of the HR20. Button pushes were "sensed" by the HR20 indicated by flickering lights, although no commands were being accepted. The HR20 was also unresponsive to all front panel buttons, EXCEPT "Resolution" which worked once. A front panel RBR cured the problem.

I'll try this test again (HR20 on, Vizio off) later and post results.

UPDATE: 

Problem remains. The only change is that the HR20 was TOTALLY unresponsive to any button pushes or remote commands. Another RBR required. Seems that the HR20 simply does not like to be left "on" for extended periods while my HDMI Vizio is turned "off." I would consider this a lingering HDMI issue.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Another issue which just happened that I have not had happen before 11b. o to list choose SD 1vs 100 program and hit ok on play. HR20 froze for about 30 seconds (no control was possible) and then the program did play without issue.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I get different singal level reading form the 2 OTA tuners- one wire- two different signal levels (60%, 52%). Difference vary but can be significant (10%)

This can lead to a non acquired signal when I am using both ota tuners and the signal levels are less than 60%.

Joel


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

jheda said:


> REWINDING:
> 
> When rewinding rwx1 or rwx2 the frame freezes yet it actually does rewind as can be seen by the clock. Very frustrating, especially for sports. It occurs about 25% of the time. THIS HAS BEEN TRUE SINCE FA. I am wondering how prevelant this bug is or is it a problem inherint to my own hr20? replies appreciated...and if thread demonstrates its not 11b ill make seperate thread....


I get this as well....Last happened on a MPG4 channel here (local NBC HD). Happens almost every time I believe. Fast forward works without problem.

It does not seem to effect any of the MPG2 channels, even those in HD such as HDNET.

Also still getting the grey screen when you start to view a program from the list, you have to fast forward your way out of it and then it is ok.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jmschnur said:


> I get different singal level reading form the 2 OTA tuners- one wire- two singal levels. Difference vary but can be significant (10%)
> 
> This can lead to a non acquired signal when I am using both ota tuners and the signal levels are less than 60%.
> 
> Joel


Known old issue. HR20 tuner is very "finicky". Try changing your line length feeding the OTA input. Insert a patch cable 12", 18", 36"...whatever you have and see if balance is better.

Note: that difference of 10% is pretty minor. I have adjusted various things (gain, gain distribution, feedline length) and gotten variations exceeding 40%.

If you have a double female F connector laying around (for joining two RG-6 type cables), find a patch cord laying around and see if it makes a difference for ya.

Be sure to look at all your channels for both strength and tuner1/2 balance before you insert the patch cable(s). You may see the symptom move around a bit.

My OTA system works very well and here are my readings:

5-1, 51/49
8-1, 100/100
11-1, 96/87
13-1, 100/97
17-1, 77/80

These flip around ...sometimes 1 is stronger than 2, and vice versa. When I was adjusting things with line length, I could get one tuner to be substantially poorer than the other all the time.

It's going to take some playing around. This issue has been here sine 0x10b, the first release with OTA.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

hasan said:


> Known old issue. HR20 tuner is very "finicky". Try changing your line length feeding the OTA input. Insert a patch cable 12", 18", 36"...whatever you have and see if balance is better.
> 
> Note: that difference of 10% is pretty minor. I have adjusted various things (gain, gain distribution, feedline length) and gotten variations exceeding 40%.
> 
> ...


Thanks-I will do that-so its a phase issue???

joel


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jmschnur said:


> Thanks-I will do that-so its a phase issue???
> 
> joel


Yes, it seems so, as a result of impedance bumps not being handled well by the HR20 input. (and the HR20 input is not as "balanced" as it should be).

It took me 4 hours of playing with line lengths, preamp, and variable attenuator to arrive at the best overall gain, gain distribution and line length. Since then, I've had very good OTA performance.

N.B. This SHOULD NOT be required...I'm merely describing my efforts to get the best out of the HR20 AS IT CURRENTLY SITS. I'm not looking for a debate about how the tuner should work better...that's obvious.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> HR20 Lockup - Potentially HDMI related
> 
> My setup: Vizio P50HDM connected to the HR20 via HDMI. I did the 11b download last night, and it came up just fine. Today, I turned the Vizio off, and left ON the HR20 for a few hours. Turning on the Vizio resulted in no signal, and no remote control of the HR20. Button pushes were "sensed" by the HR20 indicated by flickering lights, although no commands were being accepted. The HR20 was also unresponsive to all front panel buttons, EXCEPT "Resolution" which worked once. A front panel RBR cured the problem.
> 
> I'll try this test again (HR20 on, Vizio off) later and post results.


Kapn:

How long have you had the HR20 and have you had the same issue with prior releases - if any?


----------



## ksninew (Sep 30, 2006)

jmschnur said:


> I get different singal level reading form the 2 OTA tuners- one wire- two different signal levels (60%, 52%). Difference vary but can be significant (10%)
> 
> This can lead to a non acquired signal when I am using both ota tuners and the signal levels are less than 60%.
> 
> Joel


I'm getting a much bigger difference between the 2 OTA Tuners. All my signals
are 95-100% on tuner 1 and tuner 2 is 40-70% less. Sometimes I get a 771 on 
a channel but if I switch back to that channel and its on the other tuner it
comes in just fine.

Guess I'll have to try adding different cable lengths to see if it makes a difference.

Bob 
KS9W


----------



## carltonsisk (Nov 19, 2006)

Lost all MPEG2 channels after 0x11b update last night. RBR resolved


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Just J said:


> Cliff Notes: A 2 hour program padded for 3 hours recorded correctly, but during playback has tick marks every 15 minutes for the initial 2 hours, and no tick marks in the 3 hour pad time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been present since last october when I did 4.5 hour recording on my Mtes (before they lost )>:


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

I got home this eveing to find the HR20 picture and sound frozen at the 14:36 mark of the 2nd half of the Wisc. Ill. Game (ESPN HD I believe). It was after 7pm - I am not sure what time that game was on. 

I had two recordings set while I was out, the NC State vs. Dook game on WTVDD 11 @ 3:30pm (MPEG4) and the ABC News on WTVDD 11 @ 6pm - just after the game, to catch any possible carry over without using the troubled padding.

The NC State game had the BSOD
ABC News (following the game) had the unplayable bug (-2:-29)

After a menu restart, both recordings were gone with no record of them in the history.

I'm using component connections and native on.

Sully


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

That was it. Problem solved. Thanks



Spanky_Partain said:


> Mixer,
> Make sure Twonky has not expired. Mine is expired and even though it showed the Music/Photos in the menu, if you select it and go into it, selecting your computer, it will freeze and a RBR will be required to clear the screen.
> 
> Perhaps Mikeny will also reply since he has a paid version of Twonky and he can say if it still works for him since it is a valid paid version.
> ...


----------



## BarryTheSprout (Jan 15, 2007)

Odd small issue to report...

Upgraded from 10b to 11b last night. After watching a show recorded under 10b (SD) I select delete and then go to the playlist and the show is still there. I have been able to repeat this issue with a second recording. Not a major bug, but a small quirk.

Michael


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

That was somethign that happened to me under 10b as well. I dont think that is new in 11b but glad you noted it so they can still work on fixing it 



BarryTheSprout said:


> Odd small issue to report...
> 
> Upgraded from 10b to 11b last night. After watching a show recorded under 10b (SD) I select delete and then go to the playlist and the show is still there. I have been able to repeat this issue with a second recording. Not a major bug, but a small quirk.
> 
> Michael


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

BarryTheSprout said:


> Odd small issue to report...
> 
> Upgraded from 10b to 11b last night. After watching a show recorded under 10b (SD) I select delete and then go to the playlist and the show is still there. I have been able to repeat this issue with a second recording. Not a major bug, but a small quirk.
> 
> Michael


This bug has been around since Day 1 and still exists in 0x11B. When you exit and then redisplay the Playlist, it should be gone.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Good job, gals and guys! Much better in my testing.

Been playing with Raven today, loaded on 3 of my HR20s. All I've run into are the nits, no longer the reboots, lockups, etc. (Tho the CC related issues are likely more than nits.)

*CC issues*:
CC Positioning; too often incorrectly positioned at the top rather than the bottom as directed.
CC text blocks; rather than displaying a whole block of text (on a non-live show) at once, the HR20 still displays the text one line at a time in a non-scrolling fashion.
CC still crops long blocks of text that other receivers do not.

Active still forgets your Zipcode between reboots.

*MyPlaylist*
Seems to be slow to scroll.
Folders still seem to be awkward, especially when deleting items; the UI jumps to locations not expected.

*History*
Displays too few lines per page.
Should start at today, not two weeks in the future.

Live is not always "live". When holding the 30slip button or FF to live, sometimes the HR20 buffers 2-5 seconds behind other receivers; sometimes it is truly caught up.

Black borders are still present on Pillar boxing, even with grey pillboxes.

The only lockup I had was on my 0x119 box during massive testing today. Very pleased and I'm starting to get hopeful about stability being solid.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

well it's been almost perfect so far except that the no audio on startup bug came back to me (pre 108) that is when I turn on all my equipment there is no audio till I change from DD to non or vice-versa...


----------



## BarryTheSprout (Jan 15, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> This bug has been around since Day 1 and still exists in 0x11B. When you exit and then redisplay the Playlist, it should be gone.


I do not recall having this issue with 10b. I did a rbr to see if that would make a difference. I just finished a show and said delete. Instead of dropping me back in my playlist, it dumped me to live TV. This was new behavior. I then went to my playlist and the show was deleted. Have tried to repeat this yet. If I see something different, I will ammend this post.


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

tibber said:


> *CC issues*:
> CC Positioning; too often incorrectly positioned at the top rather than the bottom as directed.
> CC text blocks; rather than displaying a whole block of text (on a non-live show) at once, the HR20 still displays the text one line at a time in a non-scrolling fashion.
> CC still crops long blocks of text that other receivers do not.
> ...


Agreed. CC still is not good. Active should get the default zipcode from the user settings. Other than that, it looks really good now.

DLB and MRV should be next.


----------



## vegout (Oct 30, 2006)

Since I read that padding seems to be working, I thought I would give it a try. I was just setting up both NFL Championship games to record tomorrow. After using the one-button record option from the guide, I added 1 1/2 hours to the NFC game, without a problem. 

I then tried the same for the AFC game, only with an hour of padding. At first, it came back without making the change. I tried it again, and after selecting "update,", I got "Please wait..." I waited about a minute and was able to get out of this by stopping the program I was watching. I then tried a third time, got the "Please wait" again. I waited a few minutes, but could not get out of it and had to do an RBR. 

After the HR20 was back up, I checked the other programs that were scheduled to record and there were two, one at 8:00 and and one at 9:00. So, there was still a tuner available. I tried it again, and got the same results as above and had to RBR again. I guess I'll just the record the program that follows the game. 

At least reporting this gives me something to do after an RBR


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

No issues or problems. Last night I said the temp was high, but it did drop shortly after wriitng msg around 1130pm. Everyhting has been running solid. So far so good.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

This release still has big problems when bring the system out of 'sleep/off' mode. My machine was off for a few hours and when I turned it on, all the 'UI' elements showed fine but no live or recorded video would play. For me this first started happening with 115, it still happened in 119, and now I confirmed it happens in 11b. To be clear, I can see/access the menus, info, lists, guide.... just no video plays.

This happens with component or HDMI (both are connected to my TV) and nothing seems to fix it but a reboot. I tried switching resolutions and toggled other settings and changing channels, even to 101. It acts as if some video circuitry was turned off when it went into a 'deep' sleep and it does not get turned back on. This does not happen if the machine is off for a short period of time.

At this point I'd rather go back to 10B but that is not an option for me because 119 seems to be what is downloaded by default in my area.


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

CUIllini said:


> RBR did not correct this same issue for me. Neither did unplugging the unit. I'm leaning toward my HR20 is fried, it had been working well to this point... I suppose it could be a hard drive failure, but I've never had a problem like this...
> 
> Not happy!!!


After an afternoon with my H10, in which the HR20 remained unplugged, but still easily accessible, I decided to give the HR20 one last go. Plug it back in, and nothing. RBR, and nothing. Figured all was lost.

Then the wifey is trying to turn on the H10, and voila, the HR20 LED ring turns on, blue as ever. After replugging in the HDMI, the sat feed for tuner 2, and the OTA antenna, I decided to take my chances and RBR. Everything came up just fine.

I'm at a loss. I thought myh HR20 was fried. I have two thoughts/comments/questions:

First, this isn't the first time I've had trouble with the HR20 after a forced update. To specify, I always put the HR20 in standby overnight. After the forced update for 0x115 or 0x119, I came down in the morning to find the HR20 completely unresponsive. A RBR solved the issue, and the HR20 performed normally after that. At first, I thought my problems today were of the same variety after forcing Ox11b last night. This time around it was much worse, and the non-responsive HR20 had me thinking my hard drive was fried. Are any others having these types of issues?

Second, I am giving up on putting the HR20 in standby. I'm just hoping that this morning/afternoon's problems were only a temporary "glitch". I'm not testing it though, and I'm hoping that I don't have another freeze leaving the unit "on" all the time. I'm not thrilled with the prospect of rebooting this thing again.

We'll see how long this lasts, I'm really confused by this turn of events....:nono:

By the way, the H10 reminded me just how much I hate the HR20 guide. The H10 guide is moving nanoseconds after you touch the page down, arrows, etc...


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Getting LOTS of lockups/freezing watching ESPN HD today...

Sully


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

2 problems

1. recorded a ppv(sd) went to play it... bsod couldn't move through slip or ff
rerecorded it again while watching live no problem.

2. went to play a sd show recorded 10b played fine but no 30 slip
ff and all other trick play worked just fine just seemed to be 30 slip
haven't rbr yet (still recording)

running 11b
component connection to sony
cat5 network
70% available
temp 124
no mpeg4 recording on drive

even with these fairly minor problems this seems to be a solid release and once again thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Got my first BSOD in a long time. Changed channels to an HBO SD and the picture froze, but the sound continued. Pressed pause and sound stopped. Hit play and bang BSOD. Had to do RBR to get everything back.

I did a RBR after downloading 11b. Nothing was recording when this happened. Hard drive is 85% free space.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Just downloaded 0x11b and I am also noticing the tearing in the guide scrolling. Nothing major at all.

Also, my internal temp went from 127 degrees to 111 degrees after the download.

Again, nothing that is a problem, just something that is different.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Earlier today I posted this:



SockMonkey said:


> *Local channels out of order in guide*
> My second problem is something I've seen before, but not for a while. Normally my guide lists the channels in this order:
> 
> 1. HD off the dish.
> ...


Then I updated my post after the channel order mysteriously fixed itself...



SockMonkey said:


> UPDATE: Somehow the channel order in the guide has returned to normal without a reboot. Now it makes me wish I had taken a picture to prove I wasn't seeing things. I will next time.


And tonight I went to the guide only to find that the locals are out of order again... that is to say the HD locals are not first for each channel again. A photo is attached.

So I'm guessing that something in the code to build the guide is not always working the same when loaded.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

One issue but same as before - when viewing guide for local sports (channel 97 Altitude) the program will not show it unless I scroll past the start time and look a other channels and then go back and scroll toward the start.


----------



## paul01463 (Jun 27, 2004)

DaHound said:


> Got my first BSOD in a long time. Changed channels to an HBO SD and the picture froze, but the sound continued. Pressed pause and sound stopped. Hit play and bang BSOD. Had to do RBR to get everything back.


I experienced exactly the same failure, three times in a row, when switching from a satellite-feed HD signal to an OTA-SD signal. Frozen picture with a continuation of sound, then BSOD once play is hit. RBR was the only way to recover each time. Nothing being recorded at the time of failures.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, not so fast on declaring 0x11B the Messiah. I experienced a black recording of an OTA tonight. Again, I never had a black recording until 0x119 and 0x11B.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Experiencing audio dropouts on the live broadcast of SNL using DD through an audio reciever.

Just started happening at about 10:45 CST


----------



## LP30 (Feb 27, 2004)

Am I missing something? Just getting an HR20 setup. When I try to change the default guide to "channels I get", the option is not available. The listing of "channels I get" does not have any checked, and does not allow me to check them manually. The user guide isn't clear, but suggests this should automatically populate. This existed with 10b, and now with 11b. Is there some other process to accomplish this other than setting up a custom list?


----------



## traderfjp (Dec 25, 2006)

I had my HR20 lockup today. I had to do a reset which reset everything to working status. I guess there are still a few bugs left.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

1)Still experiencing audio drops *mostly HD* when FF to live - only corrected by jumping back a few seconds. 
2)Also still Trickplay issue on the 2nd HR20 using the remote in AV1 mode to control the box.
3) Still painfully slow channel changes. 
4) No longer receiving OTA channel 46-1 CBS OTA in Atlanta - use to come in OK.
Give it a few more days and we'll all see how things go...

good luck


----------



## Revenoor (Dec 14, 2006)

rsonnens said:


> This release still has big problems when bring the system out of 'sleep/off' mode. My machine was off for a few hours and when I turned it on, all the 'UI' elements showed fine but no live or recorded video would play. For me this first started happening with 115, it still happened in 119, and now I confirmed it happens in 11b. To be clear, I can see/access the menus, info, lists, guide.... just no video plays.
> 
> This happens with component or HDMI (both are connected to my TV) and nothing seems to fix it but a reboot. I tried switching resolutions and toggled other settings and changing channels, even to 101. It acts as if some video circuitry was turned off when it went into a 'deep' sleep and it does not get turned back on. This does not happen if the machine is off for a short period of time.
> 
> At this point I'd rather go back to 10B but that is not an option for me because 119 seems to be what is downloaded by default in my area.


This was my exact "I can't live with issue" which progessively got worse as time went on (Santa Version of 700 receiver in Nov) frequency up to once a day. I got replacement -700 Tue, brought it up this morning and Raven'd tonight, net and OTA working. Finger's crossed.


----------



## mwhaley (Nov 1, 2006)

I updated to 11b and every few minutes or so whilst watching a recorded program, the D* screensaver comes on the screen and I have to press a button for it to go away.

Anyone else having this ?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

cdc101 said:


> Experiencing audio dropouts on the live broadcast of SNL using DD through an audio reciever.
> 
> Just started happening at about 10:45 CST


I had the same problem at the same time. So maybe not a receiver or software problem.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

mwhaley said:


> I updated to 11b and every few minutes or so whilst watching a recorded program, the D* screensaver comes on the screen and I have to press a button for it to go away.
> 
> Anyone else having this ?


Have you done a RBR since you downloaded 11b. If not, go ahead and do one. A RBR after a download seems to correct many problems.


----------



## vanthof (Jan 19, 2007)

mwhaley said:


> I updated to 11b and every few minutes or so whilst watching a recorded program, the D* screensaver comes on the screen and I have to press a button for it to go away.
> 
> Anyone else having this ?


I did for a short time, but then it stopped. I played around with the various menus hoping to get the HR20 to realize I was not sitting on a menu. It appeared to work, but unfortunately I don't remember the exact sequence of events. It's been working fine after that.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Browsing My Playlist-

Watching UHD

Deleted an MPEG4 recording (24).

Live TV in the corner Freezes for a 1-3 seconds. Then again about a minute later if the guide is left up.

I duplicated this once with another 24 recording and again with a MPEG2 HD recording (Rome).


----------



## vanthof (Jan 19, 2007)

Tonight I set the HR20 to record Law & Order on channel 75, yet it decided to record on 82 (NBCE) which I don't get. So not only did the record fail, but it did so on a channel I subscribe to. It should never record from a channel that's not available.


----------



## jscjr (Jan 15, 2007)

Just downloaded, very slight tearing (between 3rd and 4th characters of indented fields) noted when scrolling through System Info.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Padding issue here....

I set a program (SD local off of DirecTV) to record, beginning at 5:30. This was a half-hour program with a 30 minute pad. As it did under a previous version, only 10 minutes of the pad recorded. Instead of 5:30-6:30 ( a 30 minute pad) I got 5:30-6:10 (a 10 minute pad).

The old workaround of recording the next show in its entirety seems to still be necessary.

Also...VERY slow scrolling when I am viewing the complete list of programs for a single channel. Normal guide scrolling is nice and fast.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

mwhaley said:


> I updated to 11b and every few minutes or so whilst watching a recorded program, the D* screensaver comes on the screen and I have to press a button for it to go away.
> 
> Anyone else having this ?


Only time I experienced this was when the tuner was on an XM channel while I was watching a recorded show.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

mnassour said:


> Padding issue here....
> 
> I set a program (SD local off of DirecTV) to record, beginning at 5:30. This was a half-hour program with a 30 minute pad. As it did under a previous version, only 10 minutes of the pad recorded. Instead of 5:30-6:30 ( a 30 minute pad) I got 5:30-6:10 (a 10 minute pad).
> 
> The old workaround of recording the next show in its entirety seems to still be necessary.


Bummer. It is a PITA. I've been using manual recordings for anything needing padding, but would hope that we see this fixed soon.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

1) A recurring annoying issue is during trick play. Seems anything using fast forward is fine; but rewinding consistently freezes at <<1 and when I move to <<2 it starts up.

2) There are still audio dropouts. This needs to be worked out.

3) The tearing of the guide and other scrolling lists is so minimal I had to really stare at the screen to see it. Nothing I couldn't live with.

That said.....this is the best release yet and I'm very optimistic that we're close to the stability and reliability we all have been waiting for.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

Another black screen won't play with negative start time - House from A&E at 8pm today.

*cough* ready for *cough* prime time like *cough* hdtvfan0001 says *cough* hope you saw the air quotes

Do you think D* can totally fix _a single one_ of the recording-destroying problems before unleashing a new version of the software on the general population? This was SD MPEG-2 for crying out loud.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

jscjr said:


> Just downloaded, very slight tearing (between 3rd and 4th characters of indented fields) noted when scrolling through System Info.


OK, *now* I see it. Wasn't getting it in the guide, but can see it on the Info & Test screen.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

LP30 said:


> Am I missing something? Just getting an HR20 setup. When I try to change the default guide to "channels I get", the option is not available.


I've never seen "Channels I get" work right on any D* box, so I don't even bother checking any more. I just populate a list manually and then of course repopulate it (takes an hour or two) after I have to do a reset all.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

vanthof said:


> Tonight I set the HR20 to record Law & Order on channel 75, yet it decided to record on 82 (NBCE) which I don't get. So not only did the record fail, but it did so on a channel I subscribe to. It should never record from a channel that's not available.


The HR10 used to have a propensity for doing that; it would record "suggestions" from channels that were not available, among other things, and as far as I could tell never had any idea what channels I got.

The problem with the HR20 is that the search function doen't always display what channel the recording is going to take place on, nevermind whether you get that channel. When I search for, say, Law & Order, I see it on NBCE and NBCW in addition to my local HD sat channels, but I have to be careful when I set up the series recording that I'm actually pointing at the right channel. Unfortunately that's sometimes easiest to check by going into the to-do list and/or prioritizer after you set up the recording. It's a stupid user interface problem and yet another piece of evidence that the developers working for D* don't "eat their own dog food."

It's quite possible you set the recording up for the wrong channel by mistake, but missed it because the interface makes it difficult for you to see that, as well as incorrectly making it _possible_ in the first place.


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

I got the BSOD. I've only had the HR20 since Thursday so it's my first one.

I had Saturday Night Live set up for an SL on local OTA HD channel 11-1, with 1 minute padding at the beginning because the show usually begins early. About 10 minutes before the show was scheduled to end, I tried to play back the recording (Live tv was on HDNet at the time). The time bar appeared and seemed to show everything correctly, mostly filled with about 10 minutes left empty at the end. But the HDNet video continued showing, and there was no audio. Attempted using FF/RW controls. FF and RW icons showed up on the timebar, but HDNet video continued playing as usual, and no change on the progress bar which stayed at 0:00. Exited out and waited until the recording was scheduled to end, then went back to the playlist and tried again, got same result. Tried a third time, and this time got the BSOD. Did an RBR and the recording disappeared from playlist.

In history, there are two entries for the recording. One show 12:29 (1-minute padded) recording and shows as recorded. Next entry shows 12:30 and cancelled.

I DL'ed 11b last night, before that was at 10b, but only had it since Thu so no real time to see any issues on previous SW version, but this was my first issue of this kind. I've got a lot of recordings set up for tomorrow (football on OTA, Rome and Extras on HBO, Battlestar Galactica on Sci-Fi). Luckily most of those can be re-recorded later if they are missed. I'm going to remove padding from all my SL's in case the issue was related to that, and if any issues arise with tomorrow's recordings I will go back to 10b, though I have no idea whether 10b will give me the same problems.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

I just got the black screen on all the MPEG2 channels and MPEG4 and the menus are fine. RBR time again.


----------



## ecdc (Dec 14, 2006)

KJZZ in the Salt Lake City market is still not getting any picture with OTA. It's channel 14-1 but shows as channel 99-1. Reset OTA and still the same issue.

All else is excellent with 0x11b!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mnassour said:


> Padding issue here....
> 
> I set a program (SD local off of DirecTV) to record, beginning at 5:30. This was a half-hour program with a 30 minute pad. As it did under a previous version, only 10 minutes of the pad recorded. Instead of 5:30-6:30 ( a 30 minute pad) I got 5:30-6:10 (a 10 minute pad).
> 
> ...


I was able to pad the last hour of the dell east west game tonight for 3 hours, whole pad recorded. I'll try a few more tomorrow.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

2 Recordings AFTER dowloading the update start One minute in to the program. Have to rewind to the beginning.
Law and Order from Friday night...NBC HD San Diego 39...other TNT HD Law and Order SVU from today

Also, see the screen tearing when scrolling down in menus
FF and RW are basically useless because it just puts a still image on the screen and you have no idea where you are...noticed this on 0119 as well as this release.


----------



## jbd (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't want to get burned with the NFL conference championship games tomorrow (as I have in past weeks), so I decided to do my own test this afternoon. I recorded a random 1 hour ESPN show with 1 1/2 hour padding. Went to go play it this evening... 2:10. 

Sigh.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

We are getting audio dropouts with 11B, didn't have hardly any with 119. It happens when watching recorded shows as well as live shows. Some last 5 seconds and longer. Otherwise, 11B seems strong, but the audio isn't what it was with previous versions.
ken


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Put the receiver in standby mode hoping to help with my freezing problems. When I turned the HR20 on, all channels were black and without audio. After a restart the sound and picture came back.

Had 3 recordings set up for last night/this AM:

Cold Case WRALDT 5-1 (OTA - MPEG2) 8pm - IKD - playable after restart, but freezes during playback. Froze 20 minutes in. RBR, then fine. 
Saturday Night Live WNCN 17 (MPEG4) 11:30pm - IKD - works after restart, but only 18 minutes recorded!
24 WRAZDT 50-1 (OTA - MPEG2) 1am - BSOD - gone after restart

I have had 1 out of 6 recordings work with Raven. Hopefully my box stabilizes soon!

Sully


----------



## sarge201 (Dec 20, 2006)

HolmesCo said:


> *Both Remotes Stopped Working*
> 
> Suddenly something that has never happened just occurred. I did 11B last night and all has been super. Just now while watching Nothing but Trailers on HDNET I think it is, I tried to change the channel, no response. number pad, up/down, pause, none of it working.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem and it keeps coming back. Two RBR's in the last 3 hours.

Also noticed that my local FOX HD Mpeg-4 stations audio is so out of synch you cant even watch it, but it's fine on the OTA.

I also get just a grey screen when trying to play recorded shows. I have to FF and RW to get them to play.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

Trying to play a "B" movie from SHO HD tonight, got to the info menu where I was planning to hit PLAY/ENTER, hit it, remote was ignored at that point. Popped batteries in/out of remote, no difference. Hit buttons on unit, no change. RBR now.

After RBR now it plays.

It's the same old crap isn't it? What's actually getting better? Anyone?

Yes it's a "strong" release, just GW Bush says his relationship with X foreign head of state is "strong." Whatever that means.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HardCoder said:


> After RBR now it plays.


Just to reitterate what has been posted here several times in various threads - its a good practice to do a RBR (red button reboot) after a firmware update, and let the guide re-populate a while before doing any real testing. This gives the HR20 the opportunity to operate with a clean salte of the new firmware and clean guide.

There are countless posts here where after doing one reboot, problems disappear for good. I've seen this with PC software installs as well, one reboot after installs, and no problems going forward.

If you still have an issue after that, please report them here. D*TV wants to and needs to know them.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

bwaldron said:


> Only time I experienced this was when the tuner was on an XM channel while I was watching a recorded show.


This seems to happen even if the second tuner was tuned to an XM or PPV channel or any channel that displays a banner reagrdless of what channel you are watching.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

jbd said:


> I didn't want to get burned with the NFL conference championship games tomorrow (as I have in past weeks), so I decided to do my own test this afternoon. I recorded a random 1 hour ESPN show with 1 1/2 hour padding. Went to go play it this evening... 2:10.
> 
> Sigh.


just record the enxt program or two after the game to be safe and add the padding and see what happens.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, after about 4 & 1/2 months of relative satisfaction with the HR20, it all sh[t the bed last night!!

It started when I tried to pause live tv! nothing, thought it might be remote so I tried other functions. ok! Tried agian to pause live tv, this time HR20 would not respond to any remote commands! RBR 10 full mins on step 1, another 10 step 2!
Now besides forcing downloads I've only reset 3 times, never took this long. Once everything came back I tried agian, same thing, can't pause live tv, so i started watching a recording, everything worked fine, went back to try to pause live tv, remote freezes! Another RBR, then a pwr down (unplug for 10 mins) have not tried to pause live tv agian!!  

First real frustratuion felt since day 1!

"one step forward then two steps back"


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I tried to play 'The Office', recorded with 0x119. I had a gray still/silent screen but I was able to ffwd a little and then it played in place. Rwd to beginning and saw it all.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Unfortunately the BSB when the tuner is left on ESPN HD before entering Standby still exists. Black screen, no audio, remote works. Entered setup and did Restart Recorder. All is normal -- including loss of guide data.

The Restart was normal, no long intervals -- actually took place in the time it took met to get to this thread and get caught up since 2:00am this morning.

Since this occured with ESPN HD on the tuner, I'll now be tuning to a D* local HD station before entering Standby from this point. If anyone has a suggestion on another more likely candidate to produce the BSB send me a PM and I'll try that instead. (Yes, I'm trying to produce the BSB.)


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Got up this morning and powered on my system for the day and the HR20 was showing a frozen screen from something in the buffer. Unresponsive to the remote or any controls on the front panel, and now doing an RBR. I've had 0x11b since 11:30 or so Friday night (CST) and this is the first and only issue so far. On the other hand, I hadn't had a lockup at all in about two or three weeks before this.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

After a day and a half with 11B I can say with almost 100% certainty that channel changes are slower with 11b than they were with 10b.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

vanthof said:


> Tonight I set the HR20 to record Law & Order on channel 75, yet it decided to record on 82 (NBCE) which I don't get. So not only did the record fail, but it did so on a channel I subscribe to. It should never record from a channel that's not available.


You used Autorecord instead of Series Link.

Autorecord is broken because of the Channels I Receive Bug. The CIR Bug is an oldie but a goodie and not new to 0x11B. It's #3 item on the Wishlist Survey is:

"Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33

For now, use Series Link as your Workaround. It is one of the 90 Undocumented Tips & Tricks below.

- Craig


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

New problem with 11b. Woke up this morning, turned on my TV and receiver and the remote was totally unresponsive to the HR20. RBR worked for the time being.
I always leave the HR20 in standby and the channel was left on my OTA FOX local.
Aggravating!


----------



## missingtivo (Dec 19, 2006)

Upgraded at 11:20 Sat night and got 0x11b. 10 minutes to spare!

One oddity was that after the download, it rebooted itself twice before coming all the way up. 

Since padding does not work, I had two manual recordings for Sunday - Fox from 1PM-5:30. CBS 4:30PM-9PM. These are the HD version of the local channels being received via Satellite.

After the download last night, both were still in the todo list - I just couldn't see the names because the guide was forgotten in the reboot. I put the unit in standby and went to bed.

This morning I woke up to check that the games were still in the to-do list, and it has forgotten about the Fox recording... When I look at the to-do list, I see Manual: NFL Football (R) Today 4:30pm 4 KCNC. But I don't see the Bears game!  

Checking history, there are a slew of Canceled recordings (this seems normal after a reboot, but they typically reappear in the todo list). When I look at the history item for the Bears game, I find my manual recording and it says. "This showing was partially recorded because of an unexpected error. (14)". 

*sigh*, I was just beginning to trust the HR20 to actually record what it has been programmed to record. I reprogrammed the manual recording, still not in the To-do list. It seems this version has an aversion to recording the Bears game. I hope it doesn't know something I don't know..... Rebooting the system - there goes the guide - but it is in the to-do list again... Now we'll have to wait and see if I can get this game to record. I'll have a house-full of people over watching it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> One issue but same as before - when viewing guide for local sports (channel 97 Altitude) the program will not show it unless I scroll past the start time and look a other channels and then go back and scroll toward the start.


I'm not sure what causes this, but this exact same problem existed for Channel 95 on the Thanksgiving Day Thursday night NFL game. So, it is not a new problem but as you've noted, it still exists.


----------



## Rasputin13 (Oct 24, 2006)

After 24+ hours of relatively smooth sailing, hit a snag last night.

After watching a recorded program, tuned to channel 5-1 (ota local). Attempting to switch off that channel produced a black screen for 30+ seconds before it would change channels. Everything (all menus, guides, etc.), in fact, slowed to a crawl. 

Was able to reboot from the setup menu (too lazy to get off the couch), and everything seems fine this morning.


----------



## gjohn28 (Jan 8, 2007)

HolmesCo said:


> *Both Remotes Stopped Working*
> 
> Suddenly something that has never happened just occurred. I did 11B last night and all has been super. Just now while watching Nothing but Trailers on HDNET I think it is, I tried to change the channel, no response. number pad, up/down, pause, none of it working.
> 
> ...


I was just getting ready to post the exact same failure mode when I stumbled upon your post. Had exact same problem twice last evening - exact same responsive/unresponsive remote buttons (but, my box up/down buttons did work...)

Downloaded 011b Fri evening. Was working fine until last (Sat) night, around 12AM. Was watching same SD channel for about 20 minutes. Went to simply change channels and remote failed the way you described. RBR fixed the problem. Returned to watching live TV, 20 minutes later, same problem. Did and RBR and switched to IR, watched for about 20 minutes, everything seemed to be OK.

Plan to keep remote on IR to see if the problem returns. Never had a problem with my remote, let alone RF before 011b.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

WolfpackSully said:


> Put the receiver in standby mode hoping to help with my freezing problems. When I turned the HR20 on, all channels were black and without audio. After a restart the sound and picture came back.
> 
> Had 3 recordings set up for last night/this AM:
> 
> ...


Clearly, you are having issues. It seems that all of your problem recordings are OTA? Is this correct? I can't remember if there are different locations for the Towers for the stations there, but I seem to recall that Clayton is not that far from the antenna farm. Is it possible that your are simply getting too strong a signal and perhaps having multi-path issues (bounce back from behind your antenna)? Do these stations seem to stay active when you view them live?


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

missingtivo said:


> One oddity was that after the download, it rebooted itself twice before coming all the way up.
> 
> Since padding does not work...


Many of us saw 2 reboots during the download process. As was discussed in the chat room and in numerous threads here, it's probably wise to do a post-update RBR after you have gotten to LiveTV and satisfied yourself that you have the new version and all seems to be working well.

Oh, and I've tested padding in 0x11B, and so far it's working correctly (except that there are no "tick marks" in the pad time, only in the program's scheduled time).


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Another thing I've noticed this morning - 6 sec jump back doesn't work quite right any longer. I'm getting like 12 seconds or perhaps even 18 with the first press of the button on any given channel. After that first time, the rest of them are fine. If I change the channel, the first press is extra-long again. Weird. I just verified it again by changing channels, waiting a minute then skipping back - I counted 15 seconds with one press of the button.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Nov 3, 2006)

S. DiThomas said:


> Kapn:
> 
> How long have you had the HR20 and have you had the same issue with prior releases - if any?


Hello DlThomas -

I've had my HR20 since October 16 2006. This problem has remained throughout ALL the releases. I even got a new HR20, and the same issue remained.

My take is that this is an HDMI issue: keeping the HR20 "on" for extended periods (a few hours or more) while the HDMI-connected Vizio is "off" results in this total HR20 lockup, requiring a RBR.

I have also spoken with Vizio tech support, and they are ADAMANT they adhere strictly to the HDMI specification, and this problem is with the HR20. I tend to believe them since I had the HR10 working for over a year with ZERO problems via HDMI.


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

Downloaded 0x11b last night (Sat) with no problems. Only one 'odd' thing so far. The guide and list do render very quickly, almost too quickly. I went to the list and wanted to delete some shows there. Scroll down to the show, press Select and.................it starts to play skipping the menu completely. I have to be VERY quick and light-fingered to make sure the Select is not seen as Select>>Select vice just Select


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

sarge201 said:


> I have the same problem and it keeps coming back. Two RBR's in the last 3 hours.
> 
> Also noticed that my local FOX HD Mpeg-4 stations audio is so out of synch you cant even watch it, but it's fine on the OTA.
> 
> I also get just a grey screen when trying to play recorded shows. I have to FF and RW to get them to play.


Well at least I am not alone, I have a feeling others will see this as time goes on. It looks like one of those stability issues. Can only hope D* notices our lonely 2 posts.
I am one who had almost no problems with all past releases, this is the first major issue I have seen. It obviously is totally unacceptable


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

gjohn28 said:


> I was just getting ready to post the exact same failure mode when I stumbled upon your post. Had exact same problem twice last evening - exact same responsive/unresponsive remote buttons (but, my box up/down buttons did work...)
> 
> Downloaded 011b Fri evening. Was working fine until last (Sat) night, around 12AM. Was watching same SD channel for about 20 minutes. Went to simply change channels and remote failed the way you described. RBR fixed the problem. Returned to watching live TV, 20 minutes later, same problem. Did and RBR and switched to IR, watched for about 20 minutes, everything seemed to be OK.
> 
> Plan to keep remote on IR to see if the problem returns. Never had a problem with my remote, let alone RF before 011b.


ah, another one. I fear its spreading. Its one thing to miss a recording, have audio dropouts etc, but to render your tv completely uselless is quite another, very serious matter Not the only serious matter of course, thats also obvious from other posts, but this really strikes at the very heart of the whole viewing experience.

And ever rbr, you have to wait another day or two for your guide to load. Which presumably will lead to missed recordings on SLs.

BTW the only place I found the box buttons to not work was on menu, I hit menu and could not use the up/down arrows on the box. Otherwise most of the box buttons seemed ok.

I may try going to IR myself. PLease post again, or even PM me if you don't mind, if you think that has fixed it. I don't need to be rbr'ing during the nfl games today!


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

geekmom said:


> Downloaded 0x11b last night (Sat) with no problems. Only one 'odd' thing so far. The guide and list do render very quickly, almost too quickly. I went to the list and wanted to delete some shows there. Scroll down to the show, press Select and.................it starts to play skipping the menu completely. I have to be VERY quick and light-fingered to make sure the Select is not seen as Select>>Select vice just Select


I noticed same thing.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

After receiving the 11b Release Candidate my HR20 was able to successfully boot while running only one SAT feed.


DVDKingdom said:


> HR20 updated to 0x115 can't successfully boot with only one coax feed. It gets to Step 2 of 2 then displays "searching for Sat signal". If however you have the second feed connected it downloads the data as expected. For those with only one feed this will hurt. One thing I find interesting is If you disconnect the second feed while the Sat info is downloading it will still successfully complete and set the HR20 to use only the one input.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi - first time poster here. Many thanks to Earl for the education he's provided over the past week as I just stumbled across this forum via a link from AVSforum. 

My results are similar to bluesman40220

This was my first forced update. I'd been running 0x10b since my initial install on 12/26. With 10b I'd get freeze ups once in a while and unplayable "do you want to delete" recordings from time to time, however those problems seemed to go away (for the most part) as long as I rebooted the receiver at least once a day. I'd gotten into the habit of performing that "preventative maintenance" to keep things running trouble free. Also - avoiding any interactive content like the plague seems to help a lot.

So far no problems with 11b aside from the annoying audio drop-out for a good 1 to 2 seconds after using the 30 second skip feature. That really bugs me while using it to watch sports (I'm watching my usual gammut of italian league soccer this Sunday morning and will be in full on Bears/Saints - Colts/Pats mode tonight).

I'm going to assume this was an attempt to buffer the DD audio to eliminate dropouts, however I still experienced drop-outs last night after the upgrade while watching the Dixie Chicks perform on PBS' Austin City Limits (awsome performance by the way). The drop-outs may or may not have been due to the software upgrade though. While my PBS OTA signal is literally a BLOWTORCH at 100% they split their digital signal into 1 HD channel and 3 SD channels which really degrades the quality of their 1080i HD channel during motion scenes.

I guess I'll have to wait and see over the next week or so if this upgrade is an improvement in terms of stability. I'm reluctant to abandon my usual practice of daily "preventative reboots" with the AFC and NFC championship games coming up so I'll probably start my experimenting tomorrow.

The long audio drop-out after 30 second skip really is annoying ....... but I'll live with it though and don't plan on going back to 10b unless a severe problem presents itself in the next few days. So far recordings are just fine and there's no change in my already excellent OTA reception.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

downloaded 0x11b on 1/20/07 @ 8:33PM PST

*The Bug:* While watching The Patriot LIVE on TNT-HD this morning (1/21) video froze but audio continued. I was in the middle of an Oroville Redenbacher Commerical and towards the end of the commerical, the video frozen. The audio continued as I could hear an Alstate add telling me that I was in good hands with Allstate.

*The Result:* Tried to unlock the video by using trick play features but that did not work, image stayed frozen. I changed channels to Universal HD and the HR-20 tunned it. Returned to TNT-HD and video and audio were fine.

*The Details:* The unit had only been out of standby for about 25 minutes. I hadn't even touched the remote since I tunned to TNT-HD. I was probably tunned to the channel for about 20+ minutes before the issue occured. HR-20 connected via HDMI to my Pioneer Plasma (model # in auto sig). Audio is connected via optical cable to an Onkyo 7.1 DD Rec (model # in auto sig).


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

My box has been running very well and I have been very happy with it so the las t update I did was 10B. After hearing everyone talk about how stable the last one was, I decided to do the forced update on Friday and it looked OK until I woke up Sunday morning to a totally unresponsive box. I rbr and everything is ok so far.

Lesson learned, if you are not having any problems, DONT FORCE THE UPDATES.:eek2:


----------



## arnolddeleon (Dec 7, 2006)

I watched the San Jose Sharks game (FSN Bay Area) last night about 20 minutes behind the recording. Initially everything worked real well, the 30 sec jumps in particular where quite responsive (maybe too responsive, I had to be crisp on the remote). After the third period the 30 sec stopped responding, jump back still worked, Fast forward worked. After the game 30 sec jump started working again.

I also experienced audio drop outs.

arnold


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

bnglbill said:


> My box has been running very well and I have been very happy with it so the las t update I did was 10B. After hearing everyone talk about how stable the last one was, I decided to do the forced update on Friday and it looked OK until I woke up Sunday morning to a totally unresponsive box. I rbr and everything is ok so far.
> 
> Lesson learned, if you are not having any problems, DONT FORCE THE UPDATES.:eek2:


Please be more explicit. "Totally unresponsive box" doesn't give trouble shooters much meat to chew on. What was happening, not happening, was the remote not working as I and a couple others are seeing, or just what.

What did you try to do that didn't respond, or was teh box just dead or what?

I thnk and hope D* reads this thread, so its good if yoiu can elaborate a bit I think. Thanks.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

missingtivo said:


> Upgraded at 11:20 Sat night and got 0x11b. 10 minutes to spare!
> 
> One oddity was that after the download, it rebooted itself twice before coming all the way up.
> 
> ...


I had the double reboot too. I think the recordings get canceled because the guide has to update itself and that takes a few days.


----------



## AtlHDTV (Nov 12, 2006)

Forced 11b last night and reran OTA setup. Problem:
1. In 30022 zip code, lost 30-1 OTA (WPBADT1) due to 771 error
2. Channel changing is slower when going from one tuner type to another. For example, switch from MPEG4 local to OTA, from MPEG2 to MPEG4 or from OTA to anything else. These type of changes were faster at 119.

I noticed a regression error which had been fixed in 10b and 115:
1. Have Native = Off; valid resolution defined at 1080i only to speed up performance.
2. Watched recording of MythBusters which was recorded at 119. 
3. Pressed 30sec skip multiple times to skip commercials
4. ERROR: the screen distorts
(can fix by pressing the play button several times; appears to be related to the rendering of the progress bar).


Continuing problems...
1. Rewinding x1 freezes for a few seconds. By the time it unfreezes, I've usually gone too far.
2. Deleting an item after going to the end of the recorded buffer and getting prompted to delete doesn't remove the program from the My Playlist page.
3. RW x1 stops at point where you returned to Play from 30sec skip. Must press RWx2 to go beyond sticking point.


(BTW, caller-id working fine on my system at 11b)


----------



## dlt21 (Sep 13, 2006)

I forced Ox11B on Friday. Last night while watching live tv for 2 hours tried to change channel and remote would not respond. I did a RBR and that fixed problem. I had rewound and FF during show, dont no if that made any difference. This is first updated software that has caused this. Also tried to turn unit off manually - no response


----------



## missingtivo (Dec 19, 2006)

Just J said:


> Oh, and I've tested padding in 0x11B, and so far it's working correctly (except that there are no "tick marks" in the pad time, only in the program's scheduled time).


I hate to disagree with someone from my home town.... But I would not feel confident saying padding works. With 11B, I tried to change an existing recording to add 1 1/2 hours of extra time. I got the infinite (well, more than 60 seconds), please wait. Past experience is that this doesn't go away on its own and if I get out of it with other buttons, I have a time bomb on my box. At the time the padding would begin, the box would reboot after this happens.

I only posted mine since the release notes stated that manual recordings should work as expected. I'm looking forward to the day they say Padding works as expected.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

Getting a lot of searching for sat signal on the MPEG 4 Locals....arrgh....requires reset....happened twice so far....

Not happy w/ this issue resurfacing again...

Basically, all other channels are fine....but sporadically, the MPEG4 HD Locals go to black screen....


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

I downloaded 11b Friday Night. I voted Excellent because I still have one minor issue. Screen Saver bug while watching a recorded show with parent control needed. It was recorded with either 10b or 119 though. Otherwise it seems to be a FANtastic release.


----------



## missingtivo (Dec 19, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> I had the double reboot too. I think the recordings get canceled because the guide has to update itself and that takes a few days.


I agree. Hopefully someday they will store and use a local version of the guide and not lose the data on a reboot. As far as HR20 issues go, the lost guide gets just a groan from me. There are far worse problems. We're still waiting to see if we have directv next year.

All the software releases does give the impression they are working on things. - I'm still hopeful.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Haven't tested thouroughly but had pixellation due to using trickplay while recording. Also trickplay was not smooth. Hard to now when to hit play during 3x ff. No major issues yet but on 119 first missed recording was 5 days in.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I had my first instance this morning of waking up to a black screen and unresponsive HR20. I downloaded 011b on Friday, and haven't had any problems other than the "tearing" during scrolling.

Last night, I was watching SportsCenter on ESPNHD before I headed off to bed, and left it on ESPNHD when I turned it off. THis morning, nothing doing.

I seem to recall with earlier releases someone who was having the same problem when leaving ESPNHD on overnight. This is the first time I've ever left it on that channel overnight and it hung on me.

I'm not sure if the channel we left it on actually has anythihng to do with the situation, but it seemed noteworthy that it's happened to a few of us now...


----------



## tmmoore (Dec 6, 2006)

Upgraded from 0x115 to 0x11b. Have not been able to make it fail on what counts - works like a DVR (trickplay no problems, recordings old and new no problems, scheduling recordings ok) (Everyother day RBR's on 0x115)

Minor Issues remaining:

Screen saver bug - Parental controls on, Start watching a recorded show, last channel tuned locks due to blocked title. Fix - Use Prev to return to channel and unlock, and then Prev back to recording stops the screen saver.

Tearing in guide - minor annoyance. rather have faster guides and ability to turn off animation.

Caller-id does not always display - caller-id went from working properly to capturing the incoming data, but only displaying it 1 out of 4 times on the screen. Seems related to load, as I have not seen the caller-id display come up when recording and watching another channel. Have to keep a log of it.

Speed of channel changes varies a lot. 6 to 20 seconds.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

0x11B - Playback of a recording resulted in black screen, no audio, and no movement in response to trick play commands. The time bar would appear, and the indicator would show the trick play command, but the progress indicator never moved.

Series Link recording of Northern Exposure Ch 74, 1 hour recorded at 5:00a this morning. Note that a simultanous 5:00am 30 minute recording from Ch 204 had played back with no problems. 

As is typical in these cases, after an RBR the recording was gone.  


=====================
HR20 (#2; RIP, #1)
--UPS
AT9 Dish
--BBC's Installed
Component Video to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma
--720p, Native Off
Optical Digital to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver
--Dolby Digital On
S-Video to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder
Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna
=====================


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

I downloaded the update Friday night.Never really had a problem with either HR20 I have,until this morning. 
Recorded last nights hockey game on 95 and when I went to watch it this morning it was listed but when I go to view it,it immediately asks if I want to delete it. It also did that with the other recordings I have stored (a couple episodes of 24).
So I rbr'd it,when it came back I tried to view it,didn't get the ask to delete screen, but the recording wasn't there,it was only listed. The recordings of 24 though were there and playable.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

I had my second black screen on all the MPGE2 channels since the download Friday night. Happening more often than my previous 10b software. It used to be once or twice a week, now it's every 12-16 hours.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

I glanced through here and didn't see my issue, but perhaps I missed it. 
I have have 16:9 tv with 4:3 material using black pillar bars. If listening to XM I go into playlist and select an item that is 4:3 the XM bacground remains as my pillar bars instead of the standard black. 
Also, why if I turn off native and tell box tv only accepts 1080i, does it still put everything out at 480i? Does the same if I use 720p as well. I like the idea of native but box is quite slow at switching. If I have all resolutions checked and switch native off, it will still give everything 480i. My tv is JVC 1080p using HDMI.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Runing Raven.

While watching episode of 24 (recorded while on 0115) got a frozen black screen after FF through a commercial. Initially could not do anything, but eventually the Stop button took me back out. I opened a different program, then went back to 24 and was able to get it going again.

Not sure if its 0x11b or if its related to fact the recording was made during 0115. 

The variables are so many, I can't see how D* programmers can analyze the problems. Think about it, some users have recordings from 0x10b, 0115, 0119, and now 0x11b on their drives. Seems like certain problems that occur on 0x11b might not be related to 0x11b, but to the version of the software the machine was on when it was recorded.


----------



## airwolfcat (Jan 21, 2007)

I downloaded 11b Friday night and it has mostly been working well until this morning when I tried to turn it on.

The only problem I have had since the download was one instance of immediately asking whether to delete a recorded program last night. A red button reset took care of that for the moment.

However, when I went to turn the unit on this morning, no picture, but I could see the headers. I tried a red button reset, but box powered down and will not power back up. I have also tried turing off power, no change.

I do not remember what station it was tuned to last...it may have been ESPN HD as noted in someone elses post.

I have a second HR20 that I kept on 10b because it had not been having any problems at all. The box I downloaded 11b to had been having major problems with 10b with recording and live replay...they would rarely work, even with resets. CRS had told me to wait until this weekend when they thought the SW would be upgraded in my area (northern virginia). I decided to try 11b, when reading this forum it looked like it would be a while longer.

btw, for this TV, this is the 3rd HR20 I have tried, the first was visibly damaged when it came out of the box, for the second, I had an installer over and he said the box needed to be replaced...so now this is the 3rd one. The other HR20 I have attached to my other TV has been great since day 1! Both TVs are Sony, and I am using HDMI for both.

Any more info needed?

I know I'm not supposed to call CRS with this download, but with a box that is no longer powering on should I go ahead and request another replacement?

Even though I am having so many problems, I really appreciate all the information you provide...it has certainly helped me through some minor issues.

Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Pull the power... let it sit for about 10 minutes.
Then try to power up with no connections to the box..
No SAT, No Phone, No Video, no anything...

If you still can't get it to power up... then it is something other then the "firmeware" as it can't even get to the firmware for it to be a problem.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

The only issue that I have so far with the new firmware {11b} is that before while using the HDMI connection I could get video but no audio. That was HR-20 to Samsung TV. Now after a re-boot I get the “PINK” screen that will last for a few minutes then I get the searching for signal from the TV {it will not finish the re-boot,have to go to componant cable }. I cannot get audio or video now via HDMI, and that’s following the pinky screen which I never had before as well. No issues so far with OTA have not lost or gained any channels since the switch from 10b.


----------



## airwolfcat (Jan 21, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Pull the power... let it sit for about 10 minutes.
> Then try to power up with no connections to the box..
> No SAT, No Phone, No Video, no anything...
> 
> If you still can't get it to power up... then it is something other then the "firmeware" as it can't even get to the firmware for it to be a problem.


Thanks Earl, I'm trying that now and will let you know!


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> Got up this morning and powered on my system for the day and the HR20 was showing a frozen screen from something in the buffer. Unresponsive to the remote or any controls on the front panel, and now doing an RBR. I've had 0x11b since 11:30 or so Friday night (CST) and this is the first and only issue so far. On the other hand, I hadn't had a lockup at all in about two or three weeks before this.


Using 0x11b.
As LameLefty stated, this a.m. I also had a frozen screen on a sat mpeg2 channel. However it did NOT need an RBR. I channeled up then down using the remote and everything now seems to be fine. Since missing the end of one of the playoff games a few weeks ago, for special programs, I will only trust recording subsequent programs rather than even trying a pad.
Since downloading 11b, this frozen screen is the only event I have experienced. Reading the list of problems seen by others, though, I am a little nervous. I hope things clear up in time for NASCAR. I would hate to miss any of the fence-climbing this year!


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Still don't have WBBM in Chicago on OTA and the guide is tearing a little bit. Froze up on pause. Will sometime go to 3 on fast forward when the button only hit once. Also had some video distortion on local channels.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Forced 11b Friday night. Seemed good at first. Now I've completely lost ALL DVR FUNCTIONS ENTIRELY ON BOTH RECEIVERS. None of the playback/recording buttons work at all on my remotes. I can not playback anything, even though I can access the My Playlist. If I choose anything and hit Play, I just get the delete now menu choice. Its not just a matter of losing recordings, now I can't even playback what I have or even pause live TV!! They're just really expensive receivers now.

RBR makes no difference. Unplugging makes no difference. And I can't force them back to 10b. 0 2 4 6 8 on reboot doesn't work on either of them.

Time to call D* Customer Retention and get my money back. I've had enough.


----------



## shing (Sep 3, 2006)

Downloaded 0x11b Friday night. Experience the "tearing" issue as well.

This morning I came home from the store expecting to see the record light on for "Fox News Sunday." It wasn't. Turned on the HR20 and got a black screen. No response by pressing buttons on the remote or the receiver. Just a black screen. Performed a RBR and everything back to normal.

This is the first time this has happened. The only unusual things I did the night before was thoroughly looked at the setup screens as well as stopped a satellite signal test midday through the test.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Minor snag with 11B

On one of the active channels yesterday, hit the red button to try to bring up the "what people are watching now" list. No response; hit red button a few more times.
The remote froze.
Brought up menu, guide from front-panel controls. Remote responded again.
No problems since.

This was on one of the mix channels, not active ch 9999


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

brott said:


> Clearly, you are having issues. It seems that all of your problem recordings are OTA? Is this correct? I can't remember if there are different locations for the Towers for the stations there, but I seem to recall that Clayton is not that far from the antenna farm. Is it possible that your are simply getting too strong a signal and perhaps having multi-path issues (bounce back from behind your antenna)? Do these stations seem to stay active when you view them live?


I've had trouble with all the different types of stations (OTA MPEG2, MPEG2, MPEG4). I had the unplayable (negative #s) bug & BSOD with MPEG4 stations yesterday. You are correct that we are pretty close to the towers here in Clayton. It is possible that my signals are very strong; I use an outdoor antenna indoors for OTA and split it into the HR20 & H20. I don't have any trouble at all when I just use the H20, but have had a bunch of freezing problems with the HR20 since the Raven landed. I'll keep a closer watch in the OTA stations, but haven't noticed any dropouts.

Thanks for the feedback!

Sully


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

> Another thing I've noticed this morning - 6 sec jump back doesn't work quite right any longer. I'm getting like 12 seconds or perhaps even 18 with the first press of the button on any given channel


I also have problems with it but mine is the opposite...first jumback is about 1-2 seconds...2nd push is 3-4 then after that it seems to work


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

ChrisMinCT said:


> Forced 11b Friday night. Seemed good at first. Now I've completely lost ALL DVR FUNCTIONS ENTIRELY ON BOTH RECEIVERS. None of the playback/recording buttons work at all on my remotes. I can not playback anything, even though I can access the My Playlist. If I choose anything and hit Play, I just get the delete now menu choice. Its not just a matter of losing recordings, now I can't even playback what I have or even pause live TV!! They're just really expensive receivers now.
> 
> RBR makes no difference. Unplugging makes no difference. And I can't force them back to 10b. 0 2 4 6 8 on reboot doesn't work on either of them.
> 
> Time to call D* Customer Retention and get my money back. I've had enough.


I would at least get your recivers replaced.. that many problems is getting much less common...


----------



## airwolfcat (Jan 21, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Pull the power... let it sit for about 10 minutes.
> Then try to power up with no connections to the box..
> No SAT, No Phone, No Video, no anything...
> 
> If you still can't get it to power up... then it is something other then the "firmeware" as it can't even get to the firmware for it to be a problem.


Earl, I am getting power with everything but the power cord disconnected... the wheel is turning. btw, the resolution light is on 720p, so it may be that the last station I was on was ESPNHD, because that switches my boxes to 720p>>>

I assume the next step is to connect everything back...will report back after that...


----------



## dallascontractor (Jan 9, 2007)

Installed two HR20 on friday 1/19 automatic update to 10b. Forced 11b Saturady nite. So far I had one show recording , had second start 30 min later with both recording same time now. When second recording started first show watching live, video ok , but audio sputter, had to dhange to other recording and stopped sputter. Will report back in sputter is in recording.


Update: When back to Mavs Heat game that had the sputtering audio, audio is ok in playback, need to fix live TV


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

HolmesCo said:


> Please be more explicit. "Totally unresponsive box" doesn't give trouble shooters much meat to chew on. What was happening, not happening, was the remote not working as I and a couple others are seeing, or just what.
> 
> What did you try to do that didn't respond, or was teh box just dead or what?
> 
> I thnk and hope D* reads this thread, so its good if yoiu can elaborate a bit I think. Thanks.


Just had black screen, couldn't do info, change channel, nothing. Pushed the power button on the box and nothing. Power light was blue and the blue lights were all lit up but no one was home. All I ncould do was a red button reset.


----------



## airwolfcat (Jan 21, 2007)

airwolfcat said:


> I downloaded 11b Friday night and it has mostly been working well until this morning when I tried to turn it on.
> 
> The only problem I have had since the download was one instance of immediately asking whether to delete a recorded program last night. A red button reset took care of that for the moment.
> 
> ...


Everything is back!
After pulling all conections (including power) and letting it sit for 15 mins, it did power up with only the power cord connected. (as Earl suggested)

I powered off again and connected everything back... powered up with everything connected and all is working again!

Also, if it helps, the last channel it was tuned to before the problem was ESPN HD as I thought. That was the first thing that came up when it started working again.

Earl, thanks much for the help...I'll let you know if there are anymore issues.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Saw the screen saver bug today: watching Twister on HBO HD, about 10 minutes behind live. Every once in a while we'd get a freeze/lockup and the playback that would start about about 30 seconds later. 5 minutes after play continued, the screen saver came on. This happened twice.

On a positive note, my trick plays worked while watching Twister! This is not a normal occurance for me. 

Sully


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Wife's and my issues

Pressing Guide button needs to bring up guide, not the options page 

Using pause in realtime, the picture goes back a second or two.

When fast-forwarding up to real time, the picture freezes for a few seconds before it catches up to sound.

Pressing exit from What's Hot causes the display to change the image to 4:3 when set to 16:9, also lose control over all active content until channel change.

Sometimes unresponsive to remote for about 1 min after coming out of standby, or get double response to single press. (happens on both D* remote and Harmony 550)

Trickplay buttons don't always work, ex: 6 second slip back is never 6 seconds, 1 min, 2 seconds and, rewinding x1 freezes for a few seconds.

"Channels I Get" doesnt work unlike my old RCA reciver (I have the same problem on my Tivo box)

Audio dropouts and lipsync problems on MPEG4 and OTA, channels KMOV CBS,KTVI Fox (St. Louis market) New channel added to OTA KNLC but no signal (havent tested with the TV's tuner)

Taring in all Submenus and Guide ex: ________------------- on my system

I will be doing more editing to this post as the bugs come out.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

bnglbill said:


> Just had black screen, couldn't do info, change channel, nothing. Pushed the power button on the box and nothing. Power light was blue and the blue lights were all lit up but no one was home. All I ncould do was a red button reset.


Thanks, that sounds pretty deadsville all right. Bummer. Starting to wonder if 11B is as great as we first thought. I do see a lot of improvements in it happily. Just my first expereicne with fatal errors, ie both my remote controls not working. I have changed to IR and will see if that keeps it from happeing


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Had a BSOD 2 days after the forced download. All menu options and channel banners still appear, but no picture. The RBR corrected the problem. :blackeye:


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

Got 011b Friday and no problems yesterday. Today, turned on receiver and had a message that my server had logged off (generated last night after I turned PC off). I pressed OK and all I got was BSOD. Had to RBR, first one since I've had the unit.

Can it be that the HR20 did not know what to do with the message last night after I turned off the PC and locked up the software?

Dave


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The first time I hit a trickplay button the Hr20 seems to pause for a couple of seconds before the trickplay takes affect. From a technical guess, it seems like that bit of software has swapped out and needs to swap back in. Very annoying when one wants to just jump back to rewatch something.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

this morning I was watching Universal HD. I paused it for a few seconds until my wife came back. When I hit play it jumped back ~10 secs. Is this a bug? I haven't had a chance to see if it would do it again.


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

Still having the "woody woodpecker" syndrome on Fox HD mpeg4 out of Dallas....... stutter on video, audio is woody, screen goes black, audio goes away, then blue screen. All this happens in 5-10 seconds then all is well again until it happens again.

As I've stated before this seems to be an encoder overload at the Dallas pickup site.

Switch to OTA Waco and all is well. Everything else with this release is golden except for CLOSED CAPTIONING (please let this be in the next fix)!


----------



## Crimson (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm getting all sorts of audio dropouts on Bears Saints game.. mostly on commercials but some in game too.. Just had a full fledged blue screen and complete loss of signal for a good 20 seconds as well.. :\ Not OTA, this is mpeg4 local.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> this morning I was watching Universal HD. I paused it for a few seconds until my wife came back. When I hit play it jumped back ~10 secs. Is this a bug? I haven't had a chance to see if it would do it again.


I have seen this on past releases and assumed it was a feature. Wish it jumped back when fast forwarding.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Had my first Big Issue while running 0x11b.

Had 32 Bears game recording on D* HD local and then tried to switch the channel to 76, UHD I believe. I then pulled up the GUIDE and once the Filter part showed up the HR20 stopped responding to the remote. Did a RBR and am waiting for it to reset.

RBR has worked so far.

I am having repeated audio drops with Live TV. Doing a REPLAY fixes this but then I am watching an even more delayed broadcast.

I was trouble free with 0x10b and 0x115. Never had this bug before at any time.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

houskamp said:


> I would at least get your recivers replaced.. that many problems is getting much less common...


houskamp:

Let's get real. The number of problems is slowly racking up with Ox11b. He has problems with both (meaning two different receivers) - what's the chance of that unless they HW in both is fundamentally defective? That would be a good sign for all of us wouldn't it?

Each day more BSBs more IKDs more unwatchable bugs. Out of about 501 downloads so far as of this posting maybe Earl can tell us how many have reported significant (BSB/IKD/unwatchable/Failure to record etc) issues

208 posts and 10,000+ views for this thread. Sounds like about 30-40% of the 0x11b users have issues. That may be less than 100% or less than 50% but its not insignificant and it means that this release is not the cure which from some posts I have read - it was meant to be. Let's count the posts next Sunday and see what percentage of users have a problem free 0x11b system. Then let's do it when this goes national - if it ever goes national.

If The release is not looking good at all as the issues increase every day and its only been 2 days. It seems to me there may really be no software fixes for these boxes and no matter what software is thrown at them they are corrupting it due to poor hardware design or something occurring in the box during standby periods.

So far my one box with 0x11b has been -other than my earlier issues reported in this thread - fairly problem free (except for the issues reported earlier in my post in this thread) but my box hasn't done much but record one Leno MPEG2 HD Friday and Saturday Night Live MPEG 2 HD Fri/Sat. At least it comes out of standby without resetting (knock on the hardest wood I can find) which my HR 20 on WC DL 0x119 can't do to save its life - it has had BSBs 2 days in a row.

Everyone here who states they don't have issues is still counting chickens well before they hatch. (9 pages of issues should tell all of us that).

Earl if you want to move this to the discussion page that is fine with me.


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

S. DiThomas said:


> houskamp:
> 
> Let's get real. The number of problems is slowly racking up with Ox11b. He has problems with both (meaning two different receivers) - what's the chance of that unless they HW in both is fundamentally defective? That would be a good sign for all of us wouldn't it?
> 
> ...


It has to be a nightmare to try to troubleshoot these problems. Why? Since forcing the latest upgrade, I/my family have watched probably 20+ hours of programming (both recorded and live - HD and non-HD) and not had a single problem.

While this is just a small sampling, others seem to have ran into problems almost immediately.

I believe I have had the HR20 for about 3 months. It has not missed 1 recording. I have ran into a couple of glitches (1 random reboot and few audio/video glitches) but nothing really like some of the major issues reported.

I don't doubt the problems that people are reporting, I just wonder why some people have little to no issues and others have all kinds of major issues if this is a software issue.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

clay_w said:


> I don't doubt the problems that people are reporting, I just wonder why some people have little to no issues and others have all kinds of major issues if this is a software issue.


If it's not the software then it has to be the hardware but some people have two boxes (and I doubt that so many with two boxes have two defective boxes with the same issues). So we are back to the software...

My issues usually come on with a vengance about 4-5 days into a week of regulard duty recording on Prime Time shows and during dual recording sessions on HD Mpeg2 shows. I have had 0x119 for over a week now and on the box that has that still (with rare recording duties) it has evolved into a reboot daily monster of BSBs. That to me is software not hardware.

So Earl - mayabe we do need a form page to report errors with lots of details to complete - what do you think?


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

S. DiThomas said:


> If it's not the software then it has to be the hardware but some people have two boxes (and I doubt that so many with two boxes have two defective boxes with the same issues). So we are back to the software...
> 
> My issues usually come on with a vengance about 4-5 days into a week of regulard duty recording on Prime Time shows and during dual recording sessions on HD Mpeg2 shows. I have had 0x119 for over a week now and on the box that has that still (with rare recording duties) it has evolved into a reboot daily monster of BSBs. That to me is software not hardware.
> 
> So Earl - mayabe we do need a form page to report errors with lots of details to complete - what do you think?


You would think that having details as you suggest would be a great help in troubleshooting.

I know where I work (in I.T.), when a problem is reported, the first thing we do is get all of the details and try to reproduce the problem.

How can D* reproduce the problems if they don't know all of the circumstances that were present? (HDMI or component, native, recorded program or live....etc)


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

I've had 11B since Friday and I've had a couple Black Screens resulting in loss of the program. I also noticed today while watching the Bears that when I switched from the OTA Fox to the Sat Mpeg4 Fox that the resolution mode did not change automatically. The light stayed on 480i. I was able to manulally change it ro 720p. During this same time when the half-time show started I noticed the audio was out of sync, quite a bit probably 1 or 2 secs. behind. I switched over to the Fox OTA channel and the resolution mode changed automatically and the audio was in sync. I then switched back to the Sat Mpeg4 Fox and the resolution changed automatically and audio was now in sync. So far to me I'm seeing exactly the same things I saw under 115 ans 119.


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

clay_w said:


> You would think that having details as you suggest would be a great help in troubleshooting.
> 
> I know where I work (in I.T.), when a problem is reported, the first thing we do is get all of the details and try to reproduce the problem.
> 
> How can D* reproduce the problems if they don't know all of the circumstances that were present? (HDMI or component, native, recorded program or live....etc)


I come from a troubleshooting background working almost 30 years in field service and tech support. One tool I've always found helpful in troubleshooting is to remove as many variables as possible. If I were working with someone having multiple/serious problems with this product (I'm glad I'm not ) I would suggest they run for several days with as minimum a configuration as possible.
1.Do a RBR before test period.
2.Set remote/s to IR
3.NO networking
4.Leave box powered on (no standby)
5.Use component cables (no HDMI)
6.NO B-band converters
7.TV DVR plugged into UPS/surge protector

You get the idea. The process is not to point fingers (that comes later  ) but to narrow down the field. It's a tried and true method, but could be time consuming with a product this complex.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Watching a recording of the Bears-Saints game....the "6 second skip back" has not improved from 10b......when I hit the skip back from ff2 I'm still missing the mark, play is starting a few frames forward putting me into the middle of the next down...........


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm a non-ViiV unit, BUT when the ethernet cable is connected to either of my routers, and I do a RBR, the unit hangs at 97% of sat load. When I disconnect the cable the unit boots to completion. 

Further, using the network feature with Windows Media Player 11, or any other appropriate software, causes the HR20 to eventually hang up OR tell me I am an unauthorized user.

A RBR gets me back to using the HR20.


----------



## hobbes (Oct 12, 2006)

0x11b
Connected via HDMI to Samsung 5687
Native = On
Ethernet not connected.

Watching tuner: NFC Championship via OTA on 50-1 WRAZ
2nd Tuner just switched from recording Benny Hill on 264 to recording Bloodrayne on 244.

After tuner switched over, OTA reception through the box went choppy with 771s (not necessarily blaming the HR20 for that though- I'm using an indoor antenna and the weather's been nasty all day here). 

I clicked over to the SD signal over the dish. Picture froze with sound continuing. Tried channeling down to clear the issue. Screen went BSOD with channel banner staying on at top. 

RBR and working fine so far.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Another thing I've noticed this morning - 6 sec jump back doesn't work quite right any longer. I'm getting like 12 seconds or perhaps even 18 with the first press of the button on any given channel. After that first time, the rest of them are fine. If I change the channel, the first press is extra-long again. Weird. I just verified it again by changing channels, waiting a minute then skipping back - I counted 15 seconds with one press of the button.


How are you testing it? When I was watching the Bears/Saints game, the 30 sec slip seemed to be going too far, so I have an old recording of HDNet Test Patterns that I fired up and the 30 sec slip seemed to be going 31 seconds (so I'd say that's fine) and I would do five 6 sec slips and it would go back exactly 30 seconds. So mine is working fine.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

HolmesCo said:


> Bummer. Starting to wonder if 11B is as great as we first thought.


I was going to say that. Everyone seemed so positive about this, but now that people are using it more, there are more of the same bugs coming up (e.g. unwatchables, BSOD, etc.)


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

tibber said:


> The first time I hit a trickplay button the Hr20 seems to pause for a couple of seconds before the trickplay takes affect. From a technical guess, it seems like that bit of software has swapped out and needs to swap back in. Very annoying when one wants to just jump back to rewatch something.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Yep. Very annoying. I've posted about it before. Hopefully they will get it smoother eventually.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just had my first BSOD with 0x11b.

Was watching OTA HD (NFL on Fox, 720p)
Flipped to HD Net Movies (Step into Liquid) via the guide
The screen came up with a picture that was frozen, but I had audio.
Hit the Prev button and got a black screen.
Remote was completely unresponsive at that point.
RBR...

Native Off
720p
Nothing was recording.
HDMI (HR20) -> HDMI (receiver)
HDMI (receiver) -> DVI (TV)


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> Watching a recording of the Bears-Saints game....the "6 second skip back" has not improved from 10b......when I hit the skip back from ff2 I'm still missing the mark, play is starting a few frames forward putting me into the middle of the next down...........


 Do you mean coming out of a commercial? If so, how is that the unit's fault? The jump back isn't supposed to magically take you the beginning of the show after a commercial.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

11b has been pretty great since my Friday download. However today I was watching the Bears/Saints game on OTA 9-1. I switched to 71 showtime which locked in. I went up a channel to ESPN2, 72 and the HR 20 locked up. I did an red button reboot and it is now back to normal.


----------



## ejd (Aug 20, 2006)

The HR20 was untouched for over 24 hrs. Came back home, turned on the tv and the HR20 had a frozen image on the screen. I was able to change channels but all channels were a black screen. 
After about a minute, a bunch of images flashed on the screen. It looked like all the channel changes I tried previously happened in about 5 seconds. After that everything started working properly.
Also a recording from this morning was a IKD.

So for me 11b is more of the same.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Had my first BSOD with 011B. I Turned the unit on to watch the football game and nothing; no picture, no audio. The unit would not respond to the remote control. I had to do a RBR...Funny thing, right after the RBR, there was "computer script" on the screen for about a second or two, then the normal picture came on...

Native Off
1080I
HDMI


----------



## sarge201 (Dec 20, 2006)

So far with the problems I have posted I have to add now that I cant even use my HDMI input now, as the picture will only stay stable for a matter of minutes before it changes to all red or green or just black and shuts off my set, only had minor problems with my HDMI untill this release. IMO its the worst one yet and I will have to go back to 10b because this one has almost made my tv unwatchable.

I have tried all trouble shooting steps and I always do a RBR after a forced d. Before asking it's not a loose conn or a bad HDMI cable as I have tried 3.

The TV is a Hitachi 51f59a.

Dont get me wrong I think it's great that D and guys like Earl are trying to fix this and help out the customers that have these boxes, so I am in no way slamming them.


----------



## Clock (Dec 15, 2006)

Had two problems today:
- Audio out of sync with Video (fixed with a couple of trick plays)
- When recording the Bears/Saints game and a movie (the game was OTA, the movie was SD), it locks up. Almost a BSOD but I could hear the audio and had a frozen picture on the screen. Had to reset.

First major problem with 11b


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

Still experiencing some trick play issues with 11B. Specifically, the "frozen screen" on 1x Rew where I can see the time status bar moving backward but the picture doesn't move. I have to press play to guess where to stop on Rew. Same problem with 2x Rew but after a second or two the picture starts to move, but very choppy. No other issues.


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

ram4784 said:


> Still having the "woody woodpecker" syndrome on Fox HD mpeg4 out of Dallas....... stutter on video, audio is woody, screen goes black, audio goes away, then blue screen. All this happens in 5-10 seconds then all is well again until it happens again.
> 
> As I've stated before this seems to be an encoder overload at the Dallas pickup site.
> 
> Switch to OTA Waco and all is well. Everything else with this release is golden except for CLOSED CAPTIONING (please let this be in the next fix)!


Also noted audio/visual problem out of Dallas on FoxHD LIL. Audio DD to AV Recever. Never switched to OTA, didn't think about it at the time. Problem would last eight to fifteen seconds and self correct. Think this is a local signal pick up problem in Dallas.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I think it might be very useful if we report our systems when we report the issues or non issues we have.

HDMI, DD, Spidf, zip code etc

Indeed the singal levels we see in our sat test might also be relevant as well as whether we we use a ups etc.

I wonder why we have not been asked to follow this protocol in this thread.

No real issues to date
one good recording to date
HDMI to a Panny set
SPIDF to a lexicon
Signal levels on all sats above 97 on at least on trasnponder (fine tuned dish)
OTA works 
Caller ID does not.
Some minor menu issues.

22015

Joel

Joel


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

I got a missed recording today. Had the Saints-Bears game set to record, with a 1-hour pad at the end, on local Fox OTA 45-1. When I got home, I could see the recording light was not on. Went to playlist and there was no listing for the game. Went to To-Do list, and the game was still listed in the To-Do list, with a start time of 3pm (this was at about 6pm). Went to history, the game was listed as cancelled in the history, but the channel was the satellite local, not OTA (I cancelled the satellite recording before setting the OTA channel recording). 

I also had Firewall on HBOH set to record at 2:30, 1/2 hour before the game, so there should have been an overlap. When I first turned on the TV the live channel was still on 11-1 (which I had left it on earlier today), so obviously the 2nd tuner was never reset to 45-1 to record the game. It just skipped it entirely. Firewall did record, though when I first went to play it back, I just got a black screen. Hit a couple of skip forwards and the video reappeared and playback started, then had to rewind to get back to the start.

I am waiting til after the padding period ends (7:30pm) to see if the game disappears from the To-Do list at that time.

I've only had this box since Thursday and already it's missed 2 recordings. What a piece of trash. I moved over from the HDTivo because of the audio problems with that box, and because I figured after several months they'd have at least the basic kinks worked out of it, but if you can't count on the machine to do it's basic job of recording what it's supposed to, what good is it? I will try going back to 10b in a few days to see if it works any better for me, but if it doesn't I'm bringing the HDTivo back out of retirement until D* can get this thing working correctly.

for the record:
Sony SXRD using HDMI and Dolby Out to Onkyo receiver
Native Off - 1080i pillarbox
0x11b since Fri night (no problems with 10b previously, but I only had it for one day)
IR remote
No network or eSATA connections
Box has always been on, never in standby


----------



## trgonz (Sep 26, 2006)

mgcsooner said:


> Also noted audio/visual problem out of Dallas on FoxHD LIL. Never switched to OTA, didn't think about it at the time. Problem would last eight to fifteen seconds and self correct. Think this is a local signal pick up problem in Dallas.


I would have to agree.... Must be a pick-up problem. I noticed 2 drops during the game.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

downloaded 0x11b on 1/20/07 @ 8:33PM PST

*The Bug: *Watched 1 hour and 52 minutes of a SD Myth Busters episode (recorded under 0x119 or 0x10b - not sure). Had to walk away from the playback... Don't remember if I went into the guide and tuned something else or if I stopped the playback. When I went to restart the playback (several hours later), The playback came up as a black screen.

*The Result: *Waited a few seconds, screen stayed black... I then used the RW button and video restored. I then SLIP'ed through to the part that I had left off at and continued playback as normal. No RBR required.

*The Details: *Not sure if this is helpful to the folks at DTV but this is the second bug since I downloaded 0x11b last night... Had a trouble free HR-20 under 0x10b,


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I've had my HR20 for about a week now. I forced an upgrade to 11b from 10b Friday night. 

So far, no BSODs or IKDs, which is very encouraging compared to my experience with 10b. I had a few of each during my week with 10b.

My main outstanding issue so far: video corruption and audio dropouts on HD channels when interacting with the box or using trick play.

For example, watching the NFL game on Fox OTA in HD, any sort of trick play or interaction with the DVR (hitting 'List', for example) would cause video corruption and an audio dropout at the point that was being recorded. I saw this in 10b as well. My OTA signal strength on this channel is in the low 80s. I could consistently reproduce this issue until I turned to another channel and turned back to Fox. The problem went away. I never seem to have this issue on SD channels and come to think of it, I don't think this happens on the non-OTA HD channels either. I'll pay more attention over the next several days.

I see the screen tearing as well, but can definitely live with it if the recording reliability is improved.

My configuration:
HR20 to TV via HDMI
Resolution locked at 720p.
No MPEG4 viewing/recording until I get my 5LNB dish.


----------



## DFWKDFE2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well: I am in the DFW area, and still get the random blue screen audio drop out on my Mpeg 4 channel fox. So far that has been the only problem, and I have had it with every download, so it could be the station. 

The trick play works much better. So far I am very happy with 11B. I have only been playing around with it since this morning.


----------



## Marshall (Aug 27, 2003)

Happened twice on 1 HR20 and once on another HR20 since I downloaded 11B

Watching live tv and the remote stops working. Nothing I press will do anything. Can't even put the unit in standby. The channel playing just keeps on playing.

Pressing the power and other buttons on the front panel has no effect.

Only option is to RBR and that behaves unusual as the blue lights never really go out but it does reboot.

Happened twice while watching OTA (Bears game) and another time watching CNN.


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

clay_w said:


> You would think that having details as you suggest would be a great help in troubleshooting.
> 
> I know where I work (in I.T.), when a problem is reported, the first thing we do is get all of the details and try to reproduce the problem.
> 
> How can D* reproduce the problems if they don't know all of the circumstances that were present? (HDMI or component, native, recorded program or live....etc)


Well, I guess that I jinxed myself. For the first time, I had an unwatchable recording.

I recorded the Colts game on Mpeg 4 HD and when I went to watch it, it was just a black screen with no audio or video.

Using the trickplay functions did not help at all. I just deleted the recording.


----------



## drodenbo (Jan 19, 2007)

Downloaded the update last night. So far, so good. Had some things set up to record last night, and set up both games to record today. It looks like the Saints/Bears game got recorded. Haven't had a chance to check it, as I'm currently catching up on the Pats/Colts. ;^) The stuff I recorded last night after the upgrade appears to be fine, so I'm not seeing any problems to date. 

I like the new response of skip forward and skip back, although it seems like the skip forward is a little more than 30 seconds, and the skip back seems more like 3 seconds. Here are my vitals:

Zip: 94536
Connections: HDMI connected to TV, optical audio connected to stereo receiver.
TV: Sony KDL 40XBR2
OTA: Yes, but haven't used it yet for recording - just viewing. Using a cheap little Philips antenna I picked up at WalMart. Amazed that a set of rabbit ears picks up so many channels so well.

I'll check my OTA signal strength when the game's over...


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Unless I'm an idiot, my unit is set up to record 3 different channels at 10 pm tonight. I have Desperate Housewives to record on ABC from 9 to 10:02 (it's on till 10:01 and I have 1 minute of padding). I also have I'm from Rolling Stone on MTV set up from 10 to 10:30. And then I'm recording the game on CBS and I have it padded by an hour, so it won't end until 11 pm. So from 10 to 10:02, there are three recordings set up on ABC, CBS, and MTV. What gives?


----------



## isaacm (Nov 20, 2006)

I recently had the new slimline MPEG4-compatible dish installed and I am now seeing quite regular dropouts / screen freezes on my local MPEG4 HD channels on both my HR20 units. I continue to have no problems with MPEG2 HD channels.

Both my units are connected to my TVs via HDMI. 

I am trying to figure out if this is most likely a bug in the receiver or some type of problem with the dish installation...


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

jmschnur said:


> I think it might be very useful if we report our systems when we report the issues or non issues we have.
> 
> HDMI, DD, Spidf, zip code etc
> 
> ...


Some of us have recommended this several times... Earl or the powers that be in the forum have not created a script or tried to enforce a uniform reply on the issues thread. I think D* doesn't care about our setups they just want bug/issue reports. :icon_stup

Seems its time for them to re-think something else since 0x11b is just creating more of the same problems as prior releases for many.

Without some controls they are just shooting in the dark and that is why we are all wasting our time NOW reporting the same bugs over and over again. They can't isolate what works and what does not to focus in on the problem hardware or software issues.

Maybe somebody with a programing and statistics background can help Earl and the others at DBS talk with a scripted Issue prompt (kinda like a poll where you post then have to address the issues in the poll script then finally set your post). My sig is sort of this but it seems people don't want long sigs.

Looks like My TIVO will be doing its guard duty this week since I don't trust 0x11b from what I am reading.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

S. DiThomas said:


> Seems its time for them to re-think something else since 0x11b is just creating more of the same problems as prior releases for many.


You keep making these erroneous statements. The polling and thread comments show that 11B is solid with 85% of respondents rating this release very good through excellent after 2 hundreds of hours and almost 2 full days of testing - only a handful of issues are even reported for a handful of posters...and even in those cases, a reboot has cured most of those those woes. 

The facts are in - 11B is the most solid release candidate to date, and 95% of previous problems are gone, with mostly a few of the minor ones left. There is one new issue being reported for a few folks (tearing of the guide in scroll mode) with 1080i displays. Earl has indicated this is a small problem with a relatively easy fix. Almost half the posts in this thread are about people who have no issues and are reporting just that.

You seem to have your own "agenda" to make things sound totally different in your posts by saying this is a "problem"release over and over. :eek2: 

By the way, there is another thread listing reporting poster systems who are NOT having problems, for what that's worth.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

For some oddball reason I thought I might be able to use the manual timers.

Once again, I was wrong. No manual timers here. Completely dead.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

First major issue with 0x11b: recorded and watched the Bears-Saints, worked like a charm. Also recorded the Pats-Colts via OTA. At the start of the Pats game I changed channels to verify that it was recording and getting a good signal, and watched a bit of the recording, looked fine, back to watching the Bears game. Went for a walk after the first game, sat down to watch the Pats game, which had reached half time: blank. Two and a half hours of nothing. Couldn't switch to that channel, couldn't get the recording to play back. RBR, and the recording was gone. Sh*t. I missed all of the Chargers-Pats and now I've missed half of this game.


Sorry, this sucks.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You keep making these erroneous statements. The polling and thread comments show that 11B is solid with 85% of respondents rating this release very good through excellent after 2 hundreds of hours and almost 2 full days of testing - only a handful of issues are even reported for a handful of posters...and even in those cases, a reboot has cured most of those those woes.
> 
> The facts are in - 11B is the most solid release candidate to date, and 95% of previous problems are gone, with mostly a few of the minor ones left. There is one new issue being reported for a few folks (tearing of the guide in scroll mode) with 1080i displays. Earl has indicated this is a small problem with a relatively easy fix. Almost half the posts in this thread are about people who have no issues and are reporting just that.
> 
> ...


I'm here to disagree with you. :icon_dumm


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You keep making these erroneous statements. The polling and thread comments show that 11B is solid with 85% of respondents rating this release very good through excellent after 2 hundreds of hours and almost 2 full days of testing - only a handful of issues are even reported for a handful of posters...and even in those cases, a reboot has cured most of those those woes.
> 
> The facts are in - 11B is the most solid release candidate to date, and 95% of previous problems are gone, with mostly a few of the minor ones left.


hdtvfan0001:

Did you actualy read this thread? Have you even looked at the 20 or so posts before mine? Your very scientific poll has 202 visits since the relase of 0x11b - where are the other 300+ users votes? Maybe unlike you and many other fanboys they are waiting for the reality check.

The BSB is cured? The IKD is cured?

And a reboot is not a cure - that is D* garbage for fixing (temporarilly) what they can't fix and that repeats it self over and over again.

Ok, and IKD or missed recordings - how does a reboot that deletes those "fix" the problem.

You crack me up. A worthless poll that is not "2 hundreds of hours" is just that. There has been less than 48 hours of testing and the problem reports are all over this thread. They are not minor issues like tearing or audio drop outs.

As for my "agenda" - it's a working box that delivers what D* promises. 
Sorry if that and my input here is not appreciated.

I give up - some people have no clue.

Give my best to Earl - I am out of here.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Padded PGA Golf 1 hr on a Series Link (Ch 605) but only 10 min was added to the actual recoding today.

The SL was setup under a previous RC so I'll try resetting under 011b.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

S. DiThomas said:


> hdtvfan0001:
> 
> Did you actualy read this thread? Have you even looked at the 20 or so posts before mine? Your very scientific poll has 202 visits since the relase of 0x11b - where are the other 300+ users votes? You crack me up. A worthless poll that is not "2 hundreds of hours" is just that. As for my "agenda" - it's a working box that delivers what D* promises. I give up - some people have no clue.
> 
> Give my best to Earl - I am out of here.


Many of us have kept up on the threads, thank you. Its one thing to disagree, its another to mislead others through misinformation. While the running poll of over 200 posters (most of which who have spent countless/thankless hours of testing) shows 11B to be a major successful improvement in the HR20 firmware, your response to that is simply to dismiss everyone's testing and feedback in the poll as "worthless".

In addition, the "11B issues" and "11B discussion" threads reflect and overwhelming majority of positive comments on 11B as well. Certainly there are still "issues" - no one said there aren't. But your postings reflect an attitude and statements that 11B basically fails to successfully address many of the previous HR20 firmware basic and major issues -- *that just ain't so*, my friend. :nono2:

The purpose of gathering fedback is to help D*TV understand the issues, get a response to the fixes, and help guide them towards remaining issues. When the vast majority (over 80% of people test their systems and take the time to post postiive results, and you simply dismiss this as "worthless", you undermine the whole intent of this process being part of the solution.

This thread is for specific issues. There is also a discussion thread.

:icon_peac :backtotop


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

empire_of_one said:


> I got a missed recording today. Had the Saints-Bears game set to record, with a 1-hour pad at the end, on local Fox OTA 45-1. When I got home, I could see the recording light was not on. Went to playlist and there was no listing for the game. Went to To-Do list, and the game was still listed in the To-Do list, with a start time of 3pm (this was at about 6pm). Went to history, the game was listed as cancelled in the history, but the channel was the satellite local, not OTA (I cancelled the satellite recording before setting the OTA channel recording).
> 
> I also had Firewall on HBOH set to record at 2:30, 1/2 hour before the game, so there should have been an overlap. When I first turned on the TV the live channel was still on 11-1 (which I had left it on earlier today), so obviously the 2nd tuner was never reset to 45-1 to record the game. It just skipped it entirely. Firewall did record, though when I first went to play it back, I just got a black screen. Hit a couple of skip forwards and the video reappeared and playback started, then had to rewind to get back to the start.
> 
> ...


just to follow up. the scheduled recording disappeared from the to-do list once the padded scheduled end passed. the show never began recording. i set up the colts-patriots game to record at the same time i set up that recording, on local OTA CBS 13-1, with no padding added, and that recording began as scheduled and plays back properly so far. in case it matters, i did not have another program already recording when this game began, like i did with the previous game that failed to record.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

isaacm said:


> I recently had the new slimline MPEG4-compatible dish installed and I am now seeing quite regular dropouts / screen freezes on my local MPEG4 HD channels on both my HR20 units. I continue to have no problems with MPEG2 HD channels.
> 
> Both my units are connected to my TVs via HDMI.
> 
> I am trying to figure out if this is most likely a bug in the receiver or some type of problem with the dish installation...


Dish Installation problem. Have them re-align it.

bob


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

S. DiThomas said:


> hdtvfan0001:
> 
> Did you actualy read this thread? Have you even looked at the 20 or so posts before mine? Your very scientific poll has 202 visits since the relase of 0x11b - where are the other 300+ users votes? Maybe unlike you and many other fanboys they are waiting for the reality check.
> 
> ...


I agree. It definitely doesn't seem like the major bugs are worked out yet. It seems like people were very optimistic about this one (for whatever reason) and that's great, but there are still issues. I haven't had any issues with this RC so far, but I've had it for less than 24 hours (and I haven't had many issues before, so I'm probably not the best judge of it). And no way is that long enough to call it stable, perfect, or whatever. And starting a poll right after it was released was silly. I'd say give it at least a week or so and then open a new poll. I have a feeling the results may be a little different.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mtnagel said:


> I agree. It definitely doesn't seem like the major bugs are worked out yet. It seems like people were very optimistic about this one (for whatever reason) and that's great, but there are still issues. I haven't had any issues with this RC so far, but I've had it for less than 24 hours (and I haven't had many issues before, so I'm probably not the best judge of it).


It's important to note that while only perhaps 2 days have passed for some testers, many of those testers have spent equivalent to weeks worth of use-testing on their HR20's. Almost all of the previous major bugs are being seen as fixed by most posters. That's why there is alot of positive feedback. Its not the time that has passed, its the amount and types of testing done.

If you haven't had enough time to properly judge your unit, and have no problems so far, please continue to "work it". We're all very interested in whatever "issues" are reported here.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry, in my review of this thread, i have concluded that hdtvfan has a factual basis for .his summary; moreover i think the idea here is to state your issue and move on allowing D to digest them accordingly.



S. DiThomas said:


> hdtvfan0001:
> 
> Did you actualy read this thread? Have you even looked at the 20 or so posts before mine? Your very scientific poll has 202 visits since the relase of 0x11b - where are the other 300+ users votes? Maybe unlike you and many other fanboys they are waiting for the reality check.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The facts are in - 11B is the most solid release candidate to date, and 95% of previous problems are gone, with mostly a few of the minor ones left. There is one new issue being reported for a few folks (tearing of the guide in scroll mode) with 1080i displays. Earl has indicated this is a small problem with a relatively easy fix. Almost half the posts in this thread are about people who have no issues and are reporting just that.


It appears that you must have gone through all the posts and tabulated the data. Please post your data points that prove these statistics.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TomF said:


> It appears that you must have gone through all the posts and tabulated the data. Please post your data points that prove these statistics.


There are discussion and feedback threads for this purpose.

:backtotop


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

24, AI nights will be a tester 4sure.........


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:
 

> It's important to note that while only perhaps 2 days have passed for some testers, many of those testers have spent equivalent to weeks worth of use-testing on their HR20's.


 I have no clue what you are trying to say. "Weeks worth"?


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

jheda said:


> 24, AI nights will be a tester 4sure.........


Please Raven - don't mess with my "24"!


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There are discussion and feedback threads for this purpose.


Fine, post your results in that thread a provide a link to it here. I'm sure that we would all love to see your results.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

I've had the same problem twice now with one of my two HR20s. When going to the beginning of the recording of the Patriots-Colts game the screen was blank, but the "play" bar was at the bottom. When I hit the play button the screen remained blank but I could monitor the elapsed time. I did a rewind and the picture appeared..and was now visible from the beginning of the recording.....strange.... I have not had this problem with my other HR20.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> I have no clue what you are trying to say. "Weeks worth"?


Several of us spent roughly a weeks worth of my normal activity testing during the first 24 hours. Many, many trickplays, channel changes, recordings, etc. In other words we stressed the box heavily as quickly as we could.

Of course, problems have been found. Let us not minimize that fact. But more users seemingly will have better experiences than previous releases. That is one of the key criteria that D* apparently uses.

All that said, let us please stick to issues and their resolution.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

Loaded 11b on Friday. Recorded MadTV last night via OTA on KTXL Fox-40 in Sacramento. Had at least 15 audio/video breakups.

I also had around 5 a/v breakups on CSI:NY recorded via Satellite on KCBS out of Los Angeles.

Jarred


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

tibber said:


> Several of us spent roughly a weeks worth of my normal activity testing during the first 24 hours. Many, many trickplays, channel changes, recordings, etc. In other words we stressed the box heavily as quickly as we could.
> 
> Of course, problems have been found. Let us not minimize that fact. But more users seemingly will have better experiences than previous releases. That is one of the key criteria that D* apparently uses.
> 
> ...


Fine, I posted in the discussion thread to keep this one to only issues.


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If you haven't had enough time to properly judge your unit, and have no problems so far, please continue to "work it". We're all very interested in whatever "issues" are reported here.


Sorry, as much as I would like to I just cant bring myself to comment..:icon_cool


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

When starting a recording, there is a long delay before it starts. For example, I caught up to live on the NE/Indy game and let it and watched something else. When I came back, it started, but it was just a black screen. I left it while I was going to type here, but it did start playing, but it took about 15-20 seconds before it started. When I saw this earlier, I could force it to start by doing a replay or 30 sec slip, but it's pretty annoying.


----------



## larryl (Jan 7, 2007)

Live TV, OTA. Back up 10 seconds to see something again, then FF to live. Once it reaches live the audio stutters every second or so. Skipping back 5 seconds then FF to live again makes it stop.


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

This one is pretty minor, and I don't know if it's a new bug or an old one, but to be as complete as possible:

While watching back the colts-pats game, I put it in pause for a while to do some other stuff. Came back to it with the screen saver up. Occasionally the floating D* logo would stutter, pause, then jump to another location. Also, I would see the paused image briefly flash on the screen from time to time, no more than a fraction of a second. No lockup or anything, and play resumed the recording as normal, but still an odd little bug.


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

larryl said:


> Live TV, OTA. Back up 10 seconds to see something again, then FF to live. Once it reaches live the audio stutters every second or so. Skipping back 5 seconds then FF to live again makes it stop.


I have seen this too. Also saw this with 10b before DLing the update.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Unless I'm an idiot, my unit is set up to record 3 different channels at 10 pm tonight. I have Desperate Housewives to record on ABC from 9 to 10:02 (it's on till 10:01 and I have 1 minute of padding). I also have I'm from Rolling Stone on MTV set up from 10 to 10:30. And then I'm recording the game on CBS and I have it padded by an hour, so it won't end until 11 pm. So from 10 to 10:02, there are three recordings set up on ABC, CBS, and MTV. What gives?


Update. Obviously it didn't record 3 things at once. I guess it decided to keep recording the things is was recording, but at 10:02, it never started I'm from Rolling Stone. It's still in the To Do List. WTF? I guess it's a good thing that they replay it a ton of times.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> When starting a recording, there is a long delay before it starts. For example, I caught up to live on the NE/Indy game and let it and watched something else. When I came back, it started, but it was just a black screen. I left it while I was going to type here, but it did start playing, but it took about 15-20 seconds before it started. When I saw this earlier, I could force it to start by doing a replay or 30 sec slip, but it's pretty annoying.


See my previous post at 9:13pm.....sounds like the same thing I described........


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

On channel 7 out of NY MPEG4 from the sat. Pixelation on Desperate Housewives. This happen just a few times. Changed to 8.1 to get the show OTA in Connecticut and had no audio. Changed back to channel 7 then back to channel 8 and the audio was back.

Been having a little stuter in the audio once in a while today on some channels. 

Also noticed on two SD channels from the sat there was some ghosting of the picture like I was getting the signal on a old TV antenna.

11b is a great improvement over all the other software but now is showing some problems for me.

I'll do a reset and see if it clears things up tomorrow. Can't do it now because the wife is recording something.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Update. Obviously it didn't record 3 things at once. I guess it decided to keep recording the things is was recording, but at 10:02, it never started I'm from Rolling Stone. It's still in the To Do List. WTF? I guess it's a good thing that they replay it a ton of times.


is it in the todo list with same time listed? I've had it record a later showing before when there was a conflict..


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

One more thing I noticed is that the remote still acts like I hit a key twice sometimes. The guide will jump two pages with one press of a key. Sometimes a channel number entered will give me two numbers when I only pressed the key once. I use RF mode. Changed the batteries and it still does it. Not all the time just now and then. This is with the RC24 remote.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

bret4 said:


> One more thing I noticed is that the remote still acts like I hit a key twice sometimes. The guide will jump two pages with one press of a key. Sometimes a channel number entered will give me two numbers when I only pressed the key once. I use RF mode. Changed the batteries and it still does it. Not all the time just now and then.


What remote are you using? I have the same issue once in a while with my MX-900 remote.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

that issue has been around since the beginning..


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Came home and checked on a recording that was supposed to occur earlier on ESPN2HD.

It did record, showed 1 hour recording.
Tried to play it, got black screen with progress bar at bottom. Waited 10 secs, nothing.
Pressing Play did nothing. 
Pressed FF did nothing.
Pressed 30 sec did nothing.

Pressed FF and Reverse a bunch of times and voila, starting playing.
Now plays fine from Listing.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

azarby said:


> Dish Installation problem. Have them re-align it.
> 
> bob


The MPEG 4 sporadic black screen drop out is NOT an alignment problem...

I used to have the issue maybe once, twice per week.

Basically, all MPEG4s would jsut sporadically pixelate and go to black screen...I could flip to anything MPEG2 and its fine. Sometimes, if i wait 10 minutes on a MPEG2 station adn come back to MPEG4 its back to normal....sometimes, requires a red button reset.

With 11b, this has happened 5 times this weekend!!

cheers to D* :nono: :nono:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, this version didn't fix the black-screen recordings. All three shows I had set for tonight failed to record. When I tried to tune in channel 2 for Desperate Housewives, the channel just had a black screen. When I tried it with the guide, I got the 771 error. I changed to channel 11, which came in (even though it had the same problem recording the show). I backed through the channels until I got to 2, and this time it came in. I was then able to start recording the show. 

I really don't get why they can't figure out what's causing this problem and fix it. There is no worse problem with a DVR than missed recordings.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Loaded 0x11b Saturday. Did reset after download as suggested on this site. HR20 froze tonight after one day of use on 0x11b.

Recording and watching 81 CBSW at 7:30p PST (end of post game show). Opened List, selected another show recorded earlier ABC News on 7 KABC (MPEG 4 Local HD). Picture in window went grey and audio stopped. No response to any commends from remote nor HR20 front panel. 

Did RBR. Everything seems to be working again. Recording of 81 CBSW restarted and picture was fine after reboot completed. So I repeated previous steps of bringing up list and selecting show recorded earlier ABC News on 7 KABC, this time it played okay without freezing DVR.

Note- I have experienced BSOD previously on 0x0fa, 0x10b and 0x115. Did not experience any problems on 0x119, but only had it for 2 days.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

^^Sounds similar to my problem...MPEG 4 eventually goes gray...


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Came home and checked on a recording that was supposed to occur earlier on ESPN2HD.
> 
> It did record, showed 1 hour recording.
> Tried to play it, got black screen with progress bar at bottom. Waited 10 secs, nothing.
> ...


I've had several of these under X11B - I usually hit the "replay" button and the recording starts.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jfm said:


> Did RBR. Everything seems to be working again. Recording of 81 CBSW restarted and picture was fine after reboot completed. So I repeated previous steps of bringing up list and selecting show recorded earlier ABC News on 7 KABC, this time it played okay without freezing DVR.


That's really interesting.....wonder if this indicates something about the way the memory buffer handles the firmware after a reboot...?


----------



## tim1970 (Nov 13, 2006)

Well it seems like I might have voted a little soon. Even though I believe this is a much more stable release than the 2 previous ones, I did have a couple of hiccups today. I tried to record the AFC championship game, by going to the guide a few hours before it started. The "R" appeared as if it was going to record, but when I turned on my tv about 10 minutes into the game, it was not recording. Also, earlier today I had paused the Chicago game (I was about 20 minutes behind live) and when I came back into the room a few minutes later, the game was playing, and I was caught up to live.

Overall I think it is an improvement, but not all the way there yet.

Tim


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

I had the screen saver kick in a few times while watching a recording tonight. Pressing any button cleared it.


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

> Originally Posted by jmschnur
> I think it might be very useful if we report our systems when we report the issues or non issues we have.
> 
> HDMI, DD, Spidf, zip code etc
> ...


the reporting of a bug is one thing but if D* wants to get a REAL grasp on what is going on, they need REAL data to go along with a report of a bug. they NEED to know what conditions the BUG happened under and what equipment is being used in the system. THIS IS TROUBBLESHOOTING 101! if you want to accurately report a problem some things need to be spelled out for the engineers who will be looking at it. a lot of the bugs that are being reported here are listed with poor information including some of my own posts. the more detail the better, including time frames, sequence of events before and after the bug was found and realized. i would encourage everyone at a minimum to add there system setup under your signature so it is viewable after every post. 
include:
TV make and model
receiver if used
connection type: HDMI? composite, component, s-video, 
audio type: HDMI?, digital fiber, digital via RCA, analog, analog 5.1
dish receiver: HR20 700?
dish receiver audio setting: DD
dish receiver resolution set to : 480i, 480p, 1080i?
network connected?
esata connected?
SW load : 119
etc.

this will help in the long run. this way we also know what we are dealing with if someone else has a similar issue and see if there system is the same or similar.
SW load : 119


----------



## feetwet (Sep 9, 2006)

Tonight watching da-game (bears) from minneapolis locals, I noticed voice-synch problems during the pre-, post- , and mid-game commentaries. Observed this via DTV HD Local and OTA local through the HR20... didn't have a chance to verify OTA bypassing the HR20.

Also noticed sound dropout ... mostly during commercials during da-game... was less problematic when watching OTA.

Recieved the update via forced on Saturday night.


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Recorded the AFC Championship game, and padded an extra 30 mins. on the end of recording. When I tried to start the recording - nothing - hit replay, and the game started. With about 5 minutes left in the recording the screen began to sporadically pixelate and the audio would drop-out.
Also (this seems like a CBS issue) every commercial break throughout the entire game was significantly quieter and most of the audio was coming from my front right speaker.

When rewinding, the screen freezes. The show still rewinds, but I have no idea where I am in the recording. Very annoying.

Does anyone have an opinion on whether I should stop using standby? I've read that it may be causing some instability.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Turned my HR20 on today to find no error messages. Of course although the guide and menu worked, no video signal was sent my TV on any channel selected. Black screen on every channel, even OTA channels fed through the HR20. It took a reboot from the menu to get it working.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

So far OX11 has been behaving very well. Much smoother trick play functions. 

But, I had a wierd thing happen during the Colts-Pats game. I'm using native resolution and I noticed that the HR20 light incorrectly showed the broadcast as 720P and the picture was jumpy - app. every ten or fifteen seconds there would be a little jump or skip in both the picture and audio. I then changed the channel to a 1080 HD station (HBOH) and then went back to the game. This time the receiver correctly showed 1080i and the jumpiness had stopped. Not a big deal as it was easily fixed. Just the first time I'd noticed something like that.


----------



## jhrain (Jan 10, 2007)

Issues I am seeing.

1. FF is still choppy, no matter the speed
2. Dolby Digital Center Channel still dropping out (we've swapped out the Stereo receiver and all cables just to make sure). We use HDMI to TV and Digital out to Receiver (new SONY 982)
3. Black Screen of Death when we recorded Big Mama's House 2 (sorry I forgot the channel)
4. Local HD NBC through DTV voice and video out of sync, pausing fixes the problem
5. Picture is more grainy under 11b than 119 (is this possible or my imagination)
6. Slow menu's
7. Pinky is still hanging around 

As our household games some more time with this build, I'll know more.


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

OK 
I Recorded and added/padded an hour to both games today. The Bears game went well, just didn't watch the end. "Sorry Earl" 
Added 1 hour also to the Colts/Patriots game and at 3:39 min it quit.
I did the record every show after the game on the other recorder, no padding, so we all had to  JUMP UP and go to the other room to watch the end of the game.
What a pain ITB!!!


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

Just wanted to expand upon an earlier post of mine...

Interacting with the receiver while watching live TV or something that's still currently being recorded (trick plays, pulling up the recorded programs list, etc) causes audio dropouts and video corruption. The corruption in the recording corresponds to the point in time where I interacted with the receiver. Recordings that happen overnight when nobody is interacting with the receiver tend to be problem free.

Earlier I stated this only seemed to be a problem with OTA HD, but I'm having the same problem with SD satellite channels as well. 

Just now I rebooted the receiver (it's been running constantly since I forced 11b Friday evening). The problem has gone away for now. This problem is particularly annoying for my wife and I because a lot of our viewing is "chasing playback" of something that's currently being recorded.

My general feeling is that the performance / stability of the HR20 seems to degrade over time. Speaking as a techie, it's as if there is some sort of a resource leak that degrades performance until a reboot. My experience has been that I need to reboot about every 2 days to keep things running smoothly. I think this partially explains the initial positive comments with new software versions. Then the longer the receivers are running, the more problems seem to crop up.

Perhaps as a stop-gap, the programmers should program the receiver to reboot during an idle period every 2 days. I only say this half jokingly. :sure: 

(FWIW, I have an HR20 connected to a Sharp LC-37D40U via HDMI. Resolution is fixed at 720P)


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Recording Colts/Pats game on my local CBS (WFSB 3-1). I tried earlier in day to extend time but locked up on me. It locked when I try to cancel a conflicting programming when extending (Extras on 70 HBO HD 10 PM EST). Required RBR around 10 AM. So I didnt go back and extend until about half way through the game. 

Added an hour (it was in middle of recording and watching at this time). It recorded 11 minutes past the normal scheduled time and stopped. Receiver did not lockup but I missed the ending of the game right before Colts scored game winning TD.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

c152driver said:


> Perhaps as a stop-gap, the programmers should program the receiver to reboot during an idle period every 2 days. I only say this half jokingly. :sure:
> QUOTE/]
> 
> thats how I fixed my wireless router.. plugged it into a lamp timer.. reboots every night at 5 am


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

I forgot to mention one issue that I don't think I saw under 10b...

A handful of times, it seems like the frame rate of the video slows down. The audio and video stay in sync, but it's as if I'm only seeing half or less of the frames. This happens for a few seconds and then it goes away. [It almost gives the video a weird strobe-light like effect. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## drodenbo (Jan 19, 2007)

drodenbo said:


> Downloaded the update last night. So far, so good. Had some things set up to record last night, and set up both games to record today. It looks like the Saints/Bears game got recorded. Haven't had a chance to check it, as I'm currently catching up on the Pats/Colts. ;^) The stuff I recorded last night after the upgrade appears to be fine, so I'm not seeing any problems to date.
> 
> I'll check my OTA signal strength when the game's over...


I got a chance to check out the Bears/Saints game, and it definitely recorded without incident. I didn't pad the record request, so the recording ended before the game was over. No biggie.

OTA singal strenth is good, for the most part. I think I need to get an external antenna. The rabbit ears are working better than they should, but a lot of my channels are in the 60% range.


----------



## jeff803 (Jan 22, 2007)

Forced Update on Friday night and played with it today. 

- Audio dropouts with OTA as well as Sat HD signals.

- 4 Hour recording stops at 3 hours and 40 minutes.

- Black screen during playback, hitting fast forward for a few seconds or 30 sec skip once or twice then hitting play usually results in return of video

No other issues noticed yet. I know these are ongoing issues and wanted to highlight that 11b hasn't resolved these issues.

Jeff


----------



## SToliver (Jan 21, 2007)

c152driver said:


> For example, watching the NFL game on Fox OTA in HD, any sort of trick play or interaction with the DVR (hitting 'List', for example) would cause video corruption and an audio dropout at the point that was being recorded. I saw this in 10b as well. My OTA signal strength on this channel is in the low 80s. I could consistently reproduce this issue until I turned to another channel and turned back to Fox. The problem went away. I never seem to have this issue on SD channels and come to think of it, I don't think this happens on the non-OTA HD channels either. I'll pay more attention over the next several days.


I've had the same problem also with the NFC Playoff Game on FOX HD (OTA). The first time I noticed it however was on Discovery HD which seems to indicate that it is not an ATSC problem. The receiver display shows that it's loosing the DD 5.1 lock from the HR20 and falling back to stereo. The receiver continues to indicate that it's receiving a digital signal during these dropouts.

I've seen it happen on several channels, mostly OTA, but the football game was by far the worst.


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

SToliver said:


> I've had the same problem also with the NFC Playoff Game on FOX HD (OTA). The first time I noticed it however was on Discovery HD which seems to indicate that it is not an ATSC problem. The receiver display shows that it's loosing the DD 5.1 lock from the HR20 and falling back to stereo. The receiver continues to indicate that it's receiving a digital signal during these dropouts.
> 
> I've seen it happen on several channels, mostly OTA, but the football game was by far the worst.


Yes, I think you are right. I've since seen this problem on channels other than OTA channels. I also see my receiver drop out of Dolby Digital during the dropout.

Changing channels or rebooting seems to solve the problem. I've not yet determined if interacting with the receiver ever corrupts an active recording on another tuner.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

c152driver said:


> Yes, I think you are right. I've since seen this problem on channels other than OTA channels. I also see my receiver drop out of Dolby Digital during the dropout.
> 
> Changing channels or rebooting seems to solve the problem. I've not yet determined if interacting with the receiver ever corrupts an active recording on another tuner.


I noticed these audio dropouts on my MPEG-4 local channel.
It seemed to only occur shortly after rewinding live TV and then fast forwarding to catch back up to live during commercials.

Audio went out (digital out) but my receiver didn't indicate a loss of signal.
Turning the channel and then back to the previous channel seemed to correct the problem.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Padding - Recorded New England - Indy game; padded it one half hour. Only recorded an extra ten minutes; info said something about unable to continue recording. There were no other things scheduled to record, so there could not have been any conflicts.
Bummed.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

0x11b - *Spontaneous Reboot*. This is the first one I have had since down revving from 0x115. Watching Recording from Last Wednesday (0x119) of American Idol on MPEG-4. When I started the program, there was a long delay - Audio work, but no video. I did a JUMP BACK and the video started up as expected. I was doing numerous 30SS (it is American Idol after all) and that is when it rebooted. This was on my HDMI connected HR20.


----------



## drodenbo (Jan 19, 2007)

Seeing a very strange thing - went to Discovery HD, watched the show that was on for a bit, suddenly, the receiver would not respond to the remote's playback commands. No pause, rewind, fast forward, etc. Changing channels brought the system back to a state of normality. Very odd...never seen that one before.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sigh,

Perhaps spoke too soon about 0x11b...

Recorded desperate housewives on one tuner, OTA in SLC (padded to end a minute late); other tuner switched to Crossing Jordan, also OTA padded to start early. While the tuner did change to Crossing Jordan, the recording was unwatchable, trickplay on the live buffer didn't work, and a menu reboot ate the recording. 

Led to my wife, who has been patient so far, asking "why do we have to use this piece of crap machine, why can't we use the ultra reliable Tivo?" While she might be satisfied with a statement of "we can, that's why it is still in the primary, bestest location", it isn't a very satisfying answer overall.

Guys and Gals at D*--you are making progress, some of us techies do get it...but its not easily seen by the non-techies. (Ajd that is the cross we often bear in IT.)

HR20 running 0x11b, connected via component.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ouijal (Aug 22, 2006)

HardCoder said:


> *cough* ready for *cough* prime time like *cough* hdtvfan0001 says *cough* hope you saw the air quotes


:lol:


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

26hrs after my upgrade I got the black screen freezeup issue (was on 360 at the time). Upon reboot, things still showed black, but the guide/menu was accessible. Attempting to play previously recorded items from the list showed black as well. Another reboot cleared things up.


----------



## no_to_co (Dec 31, 2006)

I recorded Rome today in HD Mpeg-2. When playing it back I got the black screen of death. After rebooting the recording of Rome was gone from my list. (the reboot made me miss the last 10 minutes of the Colts-Patriots game, thanx a lot DirecTV!)

After pausing an Mpeg-4 recording, the video playback stutters 3 times, the audio playback is fine.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Added 1 hour of padding to the game, HR20 recorded the entire extra hour. Padding was set while setting up the recording, not added later on.


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

11b hasn't cured the problem of trick plays on playback injecting an audio dropout followed by brief pixilation into anything being recorded at that time, though a little experimentation during the football games (OTA HD) suggested that maybe a workaround is to use FF rather than skip. I tried speeding through some commercial breaks manually at 2 or 3x FF, avoiding the skip button, and it seemed that it didn't cause the dropout. However it wasn't all that scientific, so it could have been my imagination.

Another, possibly related problem: While I was watching the first game, my to-do list included the 2nd game on a different channel. It was set up to start at 3:26pm. About 10 minutes after that, I checked my playlist to be sure it had started. (Since I was still recording the first game too, the indicator light was already on.) Much to my surprise, the second game was NOT shown in the active playlist, and when I switched to that channel, there was nothing buffered. Going to the to-do list, it still showed it as scheduled to record with the same start time, which was now long past, and when I clicked "Select" on that listing, the top item on the left hand menu,where it usually offers "record once," said "Recording."

It definitely was NOT recording, and pressing the Record button didn't do anything. Likewise, trying a double-dash delete didn't do anything either. I gave up and went back to watching the second game live, figuring I'd have to do a re-boot during halftime. However, when I re-checked during a break 5 or 10 minutes later, the balky listing in the to-do list had disappeared, and everything on the HR20 seemed to be working fine. (Confirmed tonight when a later scheduled recording took place normally)

I'm one of the lucky ones who's never had a problem with the HR20 forgetting to record something, and this may not have been just a random glitch. I realized that I was doing a multiple-click commercial skip on game 1 playback at exactly he time the recording of game 2 was scheduled to start. MAYBE THE SAME BUG THAT LEADS TO THE SKIP BUTTON CAUSING A DROPOUT IN A RECORDING UNDERWAY ALSO CAUSES A MORE WIDESPREAD DISRUPTION OF COMMUNICATIONS/PROCESSES WITHIN THE HR20, like briefly causing it to mess up the transfer of a program from "scheduled" to "recording" status.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

c152driver said:


> My general feeling is that the performance / stability of the HR20 seems to degrade over time. Speaking as a techie, it's as if there is some sort of a resource leak that degrades performance until a reboot.


I was just thinking something along these lines as well. Things seem to be operating great in the beginning but you can almost see things start to fall apart. Channel changes slow down, audio starts dropping off and you have to Trick Play back a bit to correct it, video starts to look as if you've got a bad signal coming in from the antenna...

Working on computers, things like this seem to happen when there's a memory leak and/or overheating. I've had trouble in the past with a video card burning up and it caused similar trouble. Also, when a Trojan program or an open end program (I think that's what it's called) keeps eating memory.

Just more food for thought.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> What remote are you using? I have the same issue once in a while with my MX-900 remote.


I'm using the RC24 remote in RF mode.


----------



## lwgreen (Jul 20, 2006)

I got the black screen freeze up coming out of standby yesterday morning (only one time so far). The guide and menu were accessible, but I had to RBR to get the picture back. Came up normally this morning and Rome apparently recorded O.K. I saw the record light on while watching the game live. Overall 011 is a good release. Trick plays still not as smooth as they should be.:grin:


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

c152driver said:


> I forgot to mention one issue that I don't think I saw under 10b...
> 
> A handful of times, it seems like the frame rate of the video slows down. The audio and video stay in sync, but it's as if I'm only seeing half or less of the frames. This happens for a few seconds and then it goes away. [It almost gives the video a weird strobe-light like effect. Has anyone else seen this?


Yes, I have seen in with this new release. Its most noticeable on a news channel with a crawler at the bottom. It's annoying.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

NKy.Yall said:


> The only issue that I have so far with the new firmware {11b} is that before while using the HDMI connection I could get video but no audio. That was HR-20 to Samsung TV. Now after a re-boot I get the "PINK" screen that will last for a few minutes then I get the searching for signal from the TV {it will not finish the re-boot,have to go to componant cable }. I cannot get audio or video now via HDMI, and that's following the pinky screen which I never had before as well. No issues so far with OTA have not lost or gained any channels since the switch from 10b.


Well I'm going to knock on wood here in hopes that I don't jinx myself but here goes. 
When I posted the above problem I turned off HR-20/TV and had gone out for a few hours. Got home to watch the Colts-Pats game around 6:30. I don't know if sometimes the firmware updates that D* sends out takes a while to respond or download correctly or what ever you want to call it. I turned the TV to the HDMI connection just to see what I had and I`ll be damned it worked BOTH audio and video{for the 1st time ever the sound did not drop after being on a few mins.}. During the entire game no audio drops no video problems. I took a chance and waited till about 10 mins. had gone by in the second half to try the trick play buttons, rewind and FF to catch up on what I missed. Happy to report that worked great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
So unless I just caught a freak break, it looks as if the latest upgrade helped my situation. If another 24 hours goes by without any problems I will really be not only a happy camper but very impressed as well. Hopefully some of you all with problems that still exist after the latest 11b might have the same luck after a little more time passes and the receiver adjust itself to the new software. HOPEFULLY !!!!!


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

A couple of issues...

-I recoreded both COPS on Sat. night. Both were in the list, I played one on Sunday morning, finished it deleted, I went to go play the 2nd episode and it was gone from the list.

-I had SNL set to record all new episodes, it never did this past Sat.

-I also tried to rewind live TV in the Pats game, it would freeze the screen in a certain section of the playback until I hit play.

So for me, not much improvement noticed with the latest update.

Doug


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> See my previous post at 9:13pm.....sounds like the same thing I described........


Sure does. Very weird.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

houskamp said:


> is it in the todo list with same time listed? I've had it record a later showing before when there was a conflict..


It was in the To Do List with the 3 R's symbol, but it didn't record. I know that when something is recording, it is in the To Do List with the R symbol, but I don't think I've seen it with the 3 R's before when it was currently recording.

And I'd have no problem if it told me it was a conflict and the picked up another showing, but it didn't. It made it seem like it was going to record it, but it didn't. I ended up just finding the next showing and manually recording that one. I have no idea if the unit would have done that on it's own.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> Well, this version didn't fix the black-screen recordings. All three shows I had set for tonight failed to record. When I tried to tune in channel 2 for Desperate Housewives, the channel just had a black screen. When I tried it with the guide, I got the 771 error. I changed to channel 11, which came in (even though it had the same problem recording the show). I backed through the channels until I got to 2, and this time it came in. I was then able to start recording the show.
> 
> I really don't get why they can't figure out what's causing this problem and fix it. There is no worse problem with a DVR than missed recordings.


Did you wait for it to start or try using trickplay? I posted about it and someone else did about the screen being black for about 15-20 seconds before it actually starts playing. Or usually trickplay will get it to play sooner. Try that before you delete them.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

BreezeCJ said:


> Recorded the AFC Championship game, and padded an extra 30 mins. on the end of recording. When I tried to start the recording - nothing - hit replay, and the game started. With about 5 minutes left in the recording the screen began to sporadically pixelate and the audio would drop-out.
> Also (this seems like a CBS issue) every commercial break throughout the entire game was significantly quieter and most of the audio was coming from my front right speaker.
> 
> When rewinding, the screen freezes. The show still rewinds, but I have no idea where I am in the recording. Very annoying.
> ...





deebeeeff said:


> Padding - Recorded New England - Indy game; padded it one half hour. Only recorded an extra ten minutes; info said something about unable to continue recording. There were no other things scheduled to record, so there could not have been any conflicts.
> Bummed.


I had padded by an hour and mine stopped at 3:40.


----------



## irlspotter (Dec 14, 2006)

Downloaded 0x11B, I am using HDMI to Dell W3201C TV. I am also using dolby digital out to Samsung HT-Q45. On programs recorded under 0x115, when using trickplay the sound syncs up and begins play immediately. If I record a program under 0x11B and use the trickplay, it takes approximately 20 seconds for the sound to begin. Also, when watching live tv, use any trickplay or channel changing, it takes approximately 30 seconds for the sound to be heard on the HT-Q45.


----------



## macmantis (Aug 19, 2006)

I seemed to be having intermittant issues with native resolution for recorded video. It seems the native resolution setting will turn off sometimes when I go to play a video. I have not track down the order of events, but I will play more with it tonight. 

When it does happen it seems to remember the last resolution I was on in live TV.

MacMantis


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

011b - 

It happens enough that I think it's real. Watching live LocalHD (in Houston - 77058, and all 4 locals).
The main program has no audio problems, but when commercial time comes, the audio drops out frequently , 2-3 seconds at a time 1 or 2 times per commercial. Once back on the main program, the audio is fine. No, it doesn't happen on every commercial, and no, it's not on the Cingular or Sprint "dropped calls" commercial.

Trick problem - Paused the Pats game while better half was pouring tequila shots - hit PLAY and it jumped at least 2 or 3 min back, then started playing. It's happened more than once, but I haven't detected a pattern.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Came home and checked on a recording that was supposed to occur earlier on ESPN2HD.
> 
> It did record, showed 1 hour recording.
> Tried to play it, got black screen with progress bar at bottom. Waited 10 secs, nothing.
> ...


this seems to be the same issue mtnagel & I have posted on in this thread......is this a "known bug?"...............


----------



## ptighe (Jul 21, 2003)

I got a 771 error last night, first in a few months. I switched from ABC, channel 7 on MPEG-4 to WWJ channel 62, also MPEG-4 and got the 771 error. I was able to hit previous channel twice to get back to 62, and all was fine after that.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

PajamaGuy said:


> 011b -
> 
> It happens enough that I think it's real. Watching live LocalHD (in Houston - 77058, and all 4 locals).
> The main program has no audio problems, but when commercial time comes, the audio drops out frequently , 2-3 seconds at a time 1 or 2 times per commercial. Once back on the main program, the audio is fine. No, it doesn't happen on every commercial, and no, it's not on the Cingular or Sprint "dropped calls" commercial.
> ...


this is common when the feed switches from national to local comercials.. the local station isn't brodcasting DD so your reciver has to switch back and forth...


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

houskamp said:


> this is common when the feed switches from national to local comercials.. the local station isn't brodcasting DD so your reciver has to switch back and forth...


Ok., I might expect that at the very beginning of the commercial, but 10-15 seconds into it should be after the switch...

...and my HDR-250 didn't... ever.....and it doesn't happen OTA...


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> this seems to be the same issue mtnagel & I have posted on in this thread......is this a "known bug?"...............


Looks like it's known now 

I wonder if this is there attempt at fixing the unwatchable bug? Instead of it truly being unwatchable, it actually does find it and start playing it, but it just takes awhile. Just a thought.


----------



## herg (Sep 27, 2006)

SToliver said:


> I've had the same problem also with the NFC Playoff Game on FOX HD (OTA). The first time I noticed it however was on Discovery HD which seems to indicate that it is not an ATSC problem. The receiver display shows that it's loosing the DD 5.1 lock from the HR20 and falling back to stereo. The receiver continues to indicate that it's receiving a digital signal during these dropouts.
> 
> I've seen it happen on several channels, mostly OTA, but the football game was by far the worst.


For a long time, I thought this was what I was seeing as well. I notice it most while watching football OTA in catch-up mode. Yesterday, however, I bit the bullet and watched the AFC game live. I was recording and caught up to live (FF'd until it stopped). By kickoff, I was ready to go and didn't touch the remote another time.

I still got pixelation and DD dropouts multiple times. Each time it occurred, it seemed to happed about five times with a second between each drop.


----------



## jgwatsonjg (Oct 6, 2006)

Started Noticing a BSB every morning hooked up via component and HDMI to my Samsung 5053. I have to RBR to get it going again. It started w 0x10B and I skipped the next 2 RCs but it still continues on 0x11B

JW


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

PajamaGuy said:


> Ok., I might expect that at the very beginning of the commercial, but 10-15 seconds into it should be after the switch...


Sad, but true. This happens all the time, not just on the HR20, but other receivers not even just with D*TV. Sometimes, there are local or network folks asleep at the wheel when these switches take place.


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

Coffey77 said:


> I was just thinking something along these lines as well. Things seem to be operating great in the beginning but you can almost see things start to fall apart. Channel changes slow down, audio starts dropping off and you have to Trick Play back a bit to correct it, video starts to look as if you've got a bad signal coming in from the antenna...
> 
> Working on computers, things like this seem to happen when there's a memory leak and/or overheating. I've had trouble in the past with a video card burning up and it caused similar trouble. Also, when a Trojan program or an open end program (I think that's what it's called) keeps eating memory.
> 
> Just more food for thought.


I forced 10b and it did great so I didn't do 115 or 119 because 10b was doing so good., but by the time Raven came my Hr20 with 10b was experiencing most of the listed problems. So I know 10b developed problems over time. If 10b can why not 11b, so far I am doing "great" with Raven.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

First issue with 11B. After watching a recorded program last night at 10:05pm. I deleted the program and went live. I changed channel to NY MPEG4 Fox to watch news. Had audio stutter every so often. Sometimes 3 in a minute, then several minutes fine. Using HDMI connection.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I have two different HR20s, one connected via HDMI, one connected via component. I used both last night and the HDMI connected HR20 seemed much more sluggish on Trick Plays than the component HR20 did. I need to investigate this more because I physically swapped remotes as well.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Do you mean coming out of a commercial? If so, how is that the unit's fault? The jump back isn't supposed to magically take you the beginning of the show after a commercial.


Yes, "coming out of a commercial" during the football game for example...with my HR10 I was able to time it so that play started with the beginning of the down..(I realize Tivo has this patented). When I try & do the same thing with "jump back" at the end of the commercial, the play actually begins a few frames forward so I can miss the first play back from commercial...with a true 6 second or so "jump back", I should be able to time it reasonably close..........that ain't happening......anyone else with this problem?.....


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

With ox119 my season pass was working for my sons favorite show Curious George but after I downloaded ox11b this morning before work I noticed the dvr not recording the show. I will check the list tonight but I have over 40% of hd space left. Otherwise ox11b has given me no problems.


----------



## jpercia (Jan 10, 2007)

Spoffo said:


> 11b hasn't cured the problem of trick plays on playback injecting an audio dropout followed by brief pixilation into anything being recorded at that time


I was experiencing this bug with 10B and it lives on in 11B as well. I was able to recreate it while watching the Pats/Colts games from OTA broadcast last night. Whenever I would use the 30 sec skip button the broadcast would lose audio and become pixelated for two seperate 2 second intervals when I caught up to the point that was being recorded when I hit the skip button. I have noticed similar double drop outs during my recorded programs and I wondered if it was due to me using trick play on another channel while the program was being recorded. My signal strength for the OTA channels I was viewing is 100%.

I would categorize this bug as more than just annoying as it always seems to clip some crucial portion of dialogue.


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

I had all kinds of problems before I started using 119 not one problem with 119. I switched to Raven and all was well until this morning.

This morning all has change had a BSD, lost most of my recordings too.

I`m ready to give up! I am not paying to be anyones beta tester, All I want is a reliable machine that will record my favorite programs.

I`m out to buy a good OTA antenna and most likely a Tivo 3.. Once done I am calling D* and canceling all services with them. 

Also if they give me crap about my 2 year contract, I will contact the better business bureau, and the Michigan attorney general. If this fails my attorney will be called.

Goodbye D* been with you since 1996 never had one complain until this hr-20

good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

ChrisMinCT said:


> Forced 11b Friday night. Seemed good at first. Now I've completely lost ALL DVR FUNCTIONS ENTIRELY ON BOTH RECEIVERS. None of the playback/recording buttons work at all on my remotes. I can not playback anything, even though I can access the My Playlist. If I choose anything and hit Play, I just get the delete now menu choice. Its not just a matter of losing recordings, now I can't even playback what I have or even pause live TV!! They're just really expensive receivers now.
> 
> RBR makes no difference. Unplugging makes no difference. And I can't force them back to 10b. 0 2 4 6 8 on reboot doesn't work on either of them.
> 
> Time to call D* Customer Retention and get my money back. I've had enough.


Got DVR functionality back on both receivers yesterday morning. Based on recommendations from a friend of mine in the HDTV business. What he told me to do was to (a) switch from HDMI to Component (b) Set Native=off and switch from interlaced to progressive and (c) add power conditioners to both units. Did all that and set both systems to 720p.

Systems have been flawless for 24 hours now. Recordings are perfect. No audio/video dropouts or hiccups. FFD/REW doesn't seem choppy at all. GUI seems faster (although that could just be my renewed optimism).

What he told me does make some sense to me. I'm processing half as many packets per second of TV, and I wouldn't be surprised to learn that minor power fluctuations impact the systems ability to process packets.

I don't notice any difference in picture quality on 720p vs. 1080i and Component vs. HDMI. I'm going to try 480p this afternoon and see how the picture and performance compares.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm running 11b and tried to watch a recorded show in the playlist and the entire unit froze. Even the power off button would not work. The only recourse was a RBR, which fixed the problem. I had two shows that were scheduled to begin recording just when the unit froze, but the good news is that as soon as the unit was up and running again, it immediately began recording both shows (the only downside is the long time it takes to go through a RBR, which caused me to miss the beginning of both shows).


----------



## jcormack (Jan 19, 2007)

I have had the HR20 for only 2 weeks. It was running on 10b until I forced the 11b update. I have not seen most of the problems that have been listed on this site. None of my recordings have had problems & have not had one BSD or IKD. I have however had severe audio problems on the 70's series of HD channels with 74 being the worst- DD is turned off & this is straight to TV - my local HD's are OK. Also cannot get OTA channel 10-1, 10-2 (WVFX zip 26542). When speaking with Tech support they claimed to have not record of many audio problems (is everyone calling in?) - A technician is coming out on tuesday am to replace the unit, I will re-post if that fixes (or not) audio.

Hr20-700s
Hitachi 57" projection
Component - Standard Audio (non DD)
26542


----------



## gjohn28 (Jan 8, 2007)

drodenbo said:


> Seeing a very strange thing - went to Discovery HD, watched the show that was on for a bit, suddenly, the receiver would not respond to the remote's playback commands. No pause, rewind, fast forward, etc. Changing channels brought the system back to a state of normality. Very odd...never seen that one before.


Has happened to me on 10b, 0115, 0119 and now 011b...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My only bug so far was a screen freeze during the first ballgame yesterday from Fox NY MPEG2. The audio kept going. Changing the channel and going back unfroze the image. I had BSODs and lockups under 115 and 119, none so far under 11B.

I am reporting this screen freeze as the only bug. With the hard use the HR20 had yesterday, 11B has done very, very well. I could not make it lock up.

No OTA, MPEG4, or networking. HDMI straight to Panny TV.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

greenwave said:


> Still experiencing some trick play issues with 11B. Specifically, the "frozen screen" on 1x Rew where I can see the time status bar moving backward but the picture doesn't move. I have to press play to guess where to stop on Rew. Same problem with 2x Rew but after a second or two the picture starts to move, but very choppy. No other issues.


UPDATE: 11B has lost me a couple of OTA stations; how could a software update do that?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

greenwave said:


> UPDATE: 11B has lost me a couple of OTA stations; how could a software update do that?


Re-Run your ATSC Setup.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

I too, notice considerabel audio dropouts of 2-3 seconds here and there during COMMERCIALS only on the NFL games yesterday....games themselves were fine.

HDMI straight to my Sony SXRD.

This is in addition to my frequent MPEG4 dropouts to black or gray screen of death.

Wife getting near the edge with D*....TIVO will forever be runnning upstairs to PROPERLY record things...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cookpr said:


> I too, notice considerabel audio dropouts of 2-3 seconds here and there during COMMERCIALS only on the NFL games yesterday....games themselves were fine.
> 
> HDMI straight to my Sony SXRD.
> 
> ...


The audio burps have been reported even by non-D*TV customers (Dish & Comcast), so this appears to be a network audio thing...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cookpr said:


> This is in addition to my frequent MPEG4 dropouts to black or gray screen of death.


When this happens, try putting the HR20 into standby, count to 3 then power it back on. I notice this on my Sharp on occasion and doing this always seems to make the video dropouts go away.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Had my first 11b problem last night. In fact this is the first time I've had this problem period.
Recorded 7 different programs yesterday from Spike, Discovery HD, Food, Military and my local CBS affiliate Mpeg-4 channel 5. When I went to play all of them back, I hit play and they all came back with the black screen and do you wish to delete or not. The channel banner of the live program was there also.
Like I said, this is a first for me with the HR20. I had to go to bed, so I did a restart but haven't tried to replay those programs yet.
I did not try any of the saved recording I have from past software versions.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

jfm said:


> Loaded 0x11b Saturday. Did reset after download as suggested on this site. HR20 froze tonight after one day of use on 0x11b.
> 
> Recording and watching 81 CBSW at 7:30p PST (end of post game show). Opened List, selected another show recorded earlier ABC News on 7 KABC (MPEG 4 Local HD). Picture in window went grey and audio stopped. No response to any commends from remote nor HR20 front panel.
> 
> ...


Update - later, I tried playing back the recording of 81 CBSW that was being recorded when the HR20 hung. The bar indicated 27 minutes of recording (about the time that I rebooted), however at 13 minutes into the recording the video froze but the audio continued. I tried RW and FF and skips, but could not get past 13 minute point. While the video froze but the audio continued, the progress indicator remained at 13 minutes. I let it replay for a couple minutes in this mode and the progress indicator remained at 13.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> Yes, "coming out of a commercial" during the football game for example...with my HR10 I was able to time it so that play started with the beginning of the down..(I realize Tivo has this patented). When I try & do the same thing with "jump back" at the end of the commercial, the play actually begins a few frames forward so I can miss the first play back from commercial...with a true 6 second or so "jump back", I should be able to time it reasonably close..........that ain't happening......anyone else with this problem?.....


So you think that when you are flying through the commercials at 3x that you should be able to see the beginning of the show and hit replay within 6 seconds? No way is your reaction time that fast. You will need multiple replay presses. Of course you could always drop it down to 2x or even 1x. Coming out of 2x is a lot easier as you don't go past that far.

I don't know for sure, but I bet tivo's autocorrection when coming out of 3x is probably around 20 seconds or more.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

BIG HDMI problems with 11b. Screen goes black, green, white and back to black. Changing the resolution does not fix the problem. Only removing the HDMI cable and plugging it in again fixes the issue. This went away with 115 but it is back with a vengeance. HDMI directly to Samsung HL-S7178W set with native off at 1080i. Also back is the recorded program not deleting. I tried to delete shows recorded prior to 11b from the end of the recording, delete now, and from the program "info" screen within the list menu. Both did not delete the program. The double dash was the only successful method.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Posting about an issue I had previously on 0x115 and sporadically before that:

Turning on the TV at the same time as taking the HR20 out of standby results in an overall bright pink cast to the screen, the same color as "pinkie", the pink overlay on the trickplay icons. 

Turning the TV off then on again solved the problem. This is a very sporadic issue and easy to resolve. I had it once last week but not for a long time before that. 

I believe this to be an HDMI issue but because of its sporadic nature I'm not able to test it thoroughly over component. 

TV: Philips 37pf9431d/37 over HDMI


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> So you think that when you are flying through the commercials at 3x that you should be able to see the beginning of the show and hit replay within 6 seconds? No way is your reaction time that fast. You will need multiple replay presses. Of course you could always drop it down to 2x or even 1x. Coming out of 2x is a lot easier as you don't go past that far.
> 
> I don't know for sure, but I bet tivo's autocorrection when coming out of 3x is probably around 20 seconds or more.


You certainly have a point, although this occurs with ff2 ...this functionality worked great on the Tivo based on my past use & many other posters..so logic says why not go to a longer initial "jump back" to simulate the Tivo experience..


----------



## jimmy boots (Dec 17, 2006)

I believe this is a well known bug but it is really annoying.

Setup - 0x11b; Recording Bear's game on OTA HD channel (Fox), started watching recording about 45 min late to enable skipping commercials.

Problem - At random times, the audio skips for 1 or 2 seconds accompanied by minor pixelization of of the video. When it happens, it seems to have a flurry of 4 or so in quick succession. Seems to happen every minute or two.

This only seems to happen for OTA HD recordings. I have not seen the problem on satellite HD or satellite SD. Unsure about OTA SD.

This only seems to happen when the program is still in the process of being recorded. After the game is over, a replay of the recording has no problems. I.e., the video is getting on the disk OK and the problem is in the playback, and only when the recording and playback are both contending for some resource.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Brian_Guy said:


> I have audio cutting out at times on OTA HD Channel (WGN 9 Chicago). Signal stregnths are 100% and 95% on the 2 tuners. It does not cut out on my if I use my TVs internal HD tuner.


I have audio dropouts and pixelization on ota channels when RW or FF,on 0x11b release ,same with previous software. 0x11b did not fix this problem.


----------



## missingtivo (Dec 19, 2006)

Another lost recording on Sunday. In a previous post I noticed the HR20 losing the fact I wanted the Bears game recorded. Two reboots and setting up the manual recording again returned it.

We actually had folks over to watch the Bears game and even they noticed the fact it didn't reboot during the game. (Kinda sad they noticed the lack of reboot... but I'm grateful we got the entire game and for the win too!) The game recorded fine as did the AFC game. I had each being recorded as a manual recording as well as a Record by name - just to be certain it would appear. Both games looked great, no issues with audio (once I wiped the snow off of the dish  )

Sunday night we also have a Season Pass to Extreme Makeover over the Satellite HD version of our local ABC station. This program was not recorded. When I look at the To-do list this morning (Monday), it is still there. Its interesting to have a To-do item that shows "Extreme Makover (R))) Yesterday 6:59PM KMGH 7". It also does not show up at all in the history - which I also find odd considering all the reboots associated with the new release.

HW is a standard configuration.
No additional hardware, network or anything like that.
Our Locals come via Satellite.
Zip code: 80504
Connected via Component Video cables.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Woke up today, black screen...no menu functions. Raven is the first forced update I've tried on a extremely solid unit. RBR and all seems ok. Just reporting the occurence. Also, I never did a 2nd reboot after the update.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> You certainly have a point, although this occurs with ff2 ...this functionality worked great on the Tivo based on my past use & many other posters..so logic says why not go to a longer initial "jump back" to simulate the Tivo experience..


I agree, a longer jumpback key is a great idea, you cant be upset going back a little further...........


----------



## FredMig (Nov 7, 2006)

Do any Ox11b users know if the padding bug has been fixed? I'm on Ox10b and I padded the AFC game by an hour, and the recording stopped with 1:02 left in the game and the Pats still leading. We had a houseful of people and since we were watching about an hour behind the game, wehad to migrate across the street to watch the last minute on my neighbor's TiVo!


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Re-Run your ATSC Setup.


Did that; still bupkus on 2 stations I had 75-90% signal on before. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You keep making these erroneous statements. The polling and thread comments show that 11B is solid with 85% of respondents rating this release very good through excellent after 2 hundreds of hours and almost 2 full days of testing - only a handful of issues are even reported for a handful of posters...and even in those cases, a reboot has cured most of those those woes.
> 
> The facts are in - 11B is the most solid release candidate to date, and 95% of previous problems are gone, with mostly a few of the minor ones left. There is one new issue being reported for a few folks (tearing of the guide in scroll mode) with 1080i displays. Earl has indicated this is a small problem with a relatively easy fix. Almost half the posts in this thread are about people who have no issues and are reporting just that.
> 
> ...


The only real "agenda" is getting the HR20 working reliably for 99.9 percent of users. Judging by the number of people on this thread with post-11B issues (Black screen, spontaneous reboots, assorted annoying tics, etc.), that is hardly the case. 85 percent is still a woeful number. This is all getting amazingly silly, the RC rumba. Talk about a dog chasing its tail. The "facts" are in? Yeah, I'd say they are. The "fact" is Directv is still struggling to get the HR20 finally fixed.

Also, if half the posts in this thread are reporting no problems, they are posting in the wrong thread, no?

It's clear that 11B helped some people, but it is hardly "the" solution, if 85 percent is the best Directv can do in terms of happy campers. And if they release it nationally in its current state, these same issues will be in evidence system-wide for the same percentage of users withing the entire universe of HR20 owners, that much can be said.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FredMig said:


> Do any Ox11b users know if the padding bug has been fixed? I'm on Ox10b and I padded the AFC game by an hour, and the recording stopped with 1:02 left in the game and the Pats still leading. We had a houseful of people and since we were watching about an hour behind the game, wehad to migrate across the street to watch the last minute on my neighbor's TiVo!


No, it was not addressed in this release.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

I have read just about all of the threads here and it seems to me that two items appear almost constantly:

1. Problems with the HDMI.
2. More problems seem to exist when using a FOX station than any of the others.

Now I know there are many others also but these two appear on every page. I have had a few problems myself with the 11b download. Padding did not work on the one time I tried it. Also, it showed it was recording a program I had set it up for but when I went to watch it, the usual "delete *******) appeared and could not watch it. Of course, after a reset, it lost the recording entirely but other programs that I had recorded were o.k. I do have mine connected to the component inputs on my Hitachi 65" HDTV (along with my old reliable Tivo (HR10).


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Bay CIty said:


> I had all kinds of problems before I started using 119 not one problem with 119. I switched to Raven and all was well until this morning.
> 
> This morning all has change had a BSD, lost most of my recordings too.
> 
> ...


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Bay CIty said:


> Bay CIty said:
> 
> 
> > I had all kinds of problems before I started using 119 not one problem with 119. I switched to Raven and all was well until this morning.
> ...


----------



## jclark (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I think that I have another problem. I started using OTA with x10b, My box wouldn't pick up 30-1 in the atlanta area. I noticed that with x115 that I was now getting 30-1. I checked the signal strength and it was weak(between 50 & 60). Now with x11b I have lost 30-1 again. I haven't confirmed that it was the upgrade that did it, but it sure is a coincidence.


----------



## JMartinko (Dec 16, 2006)

Had my first lock up with Raven last night when I tried to play a recording. I called up the program and hit the yellow button for 'play' and the screen froze and locked up. The unit was non-responsive to any remote commands and I finally had to do a RBR. After the RBR, the program played and seemed to work fine so far.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> You certainly have a point, although this occurs with ff2 ...this functionality worked great on the Tivo based on my past use & many other posters..so logic says why not go to a longer initial "jump back" to simulate the Tivo experience..


Ah ha! Now that's a completely different thing. In fact, 3 months ago I started a thread with this very subject. Going back, if I count correctly, I see 7 votes to keep it the same and 3 to make it longer. I think idealy it would be user selectable, but that may add confusion.


----------



## Oldsteve (Dec 9, 2006)

Got an error message yesterday on 11B. Said power outtage/reset clock (there was no power outtage and I have a UPS on the unit). Would not respond to allow resetting the clock. Finally got to the menu to reset the clock but it already was correct. Got the same message today, again no power outtage, and lost all HD channels from Sat. RBR cleared everything up.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

FredMig said:


> Do any Ox11b users know if the padding bug has been fixed? I'm on Ox10b and I padded the AFC game by an hour, and the recording stopped with 1:02 left in the game and the Pats still leading. We had a houseful of people and since we were watching about an hour behind the game, wehad to migrate across the street to watch the last minute on my neighbor's TiVo!


No fix for me with 11B, I tried recording that game with padding and the recording stopped early.


----------



## swartzentruber (Nov 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, it was not addressed in this release.


Any idea why not, since this release was somewhat advertised as "the release we've been waiting for"? I view this as the second worse bug in the HR20 with first being completely lost recordings. I don't find the workaround as being very viable, and have a hard time believing this isn't a priority, given the number of users for which sports recording is a primary use case.

Don't take this as a major criticism -- I appreciate everything you've been doing to support this product. But I feel this product is several months from having "the release we've been waiting for".

The good news is, no major issues in Raven for me. The bad news is, the padding bug is the only one I've seen multiple times (didn't get my HR20 until early Dec), so Raven represents no improvement to me over 10b (which has been fairly stable for me). I haven't seen 119, and 115 was really bad release. In fact, I think the only lost recording I've ever seen was in 115.


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

This morning got BSB. The only channels that were working were MPEG4.
HDMI with Panasonic 42" Plasma 600U. RBR brought it back to live.
Forced 11b this Saturday.

My patience is running low.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

swartzentruber said:


> Any idea why not, since this release was somewhat advertised as "the release we've been waiting for"? I view this as the second worse bug in the HR20 with first being completely lost recordings. I don't find the workaround as being very viable, and have a hard time believing this isn't a priority, given the number of users for which sports recording is a primary use case.


Because this release was specifically targeting the stability and "reliability" of the box



swartzentruber said:


> Don't take this as a major criticism -- I appreciate everything you've been doing to support this product. But I feel this product is several months from having "the release we've been waiting for".
> 
> The good news is, no major issues in Raven for me. The bad news is, the padding bug is the only one I've seen multiple times (didn't get my HR20 until early Dec), so Raven represents no improvement to me over 10b (which has been fairly stable for me). I haven't seen 119, and 115 was really bad release. In fact, I think the only lost recording I've ever seen was in 115.


Well you just explained it yourself.

You have had no "major" issues with the box... no reboots, no freezing, what have it... Now, the goal of this release was to get the vast majority (if not all) HR20's to the same point.

Now if this is achieve, they can start to work on the other items that need to be fixed... which frankly, could not be fixed... until you have a solid base.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

^^Strange, I have the same problem. but exact opposite in that the MPEG2 works, MPEG4 does not...

I would think this would be an easy issue for D*...stability in both formats...


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Woke up today, black screen...no menu functions. Raven is the first forced update I've tried on a extremely solid unit. RBR and all seems ok. Just reporting the occurence. Also, I never did a 2nd reboot after the update.


Raven was also my first forced update.
Whats up with a 2nd reboot after the update, is it required ?

I've had some issues before the update, and no issues so far with Raven (without a 2nd reboot.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Under Raven I had the following issues:

1. Tried to pad BOTH Championship games yesterday, stopped at 3 hrs. and 40 minutes, should have gone 4 hrs., as I set a 1 hour pad.

2. MPEG-4 Fox-40 in Sacramento still looks AWEFUL OTA Fox-40 HD looked crisp. In the computer generated screens, like the score line at the top of the screen, looks grainy all the time. MPEG-4 CBS-10 in Sac looks great, just as well as the OTA version as best I can tell.

3. Multiple audio dropouts during the game on MPEG-4 CBS-10 in Sac, mostly during commercials??:nono2:

4. When trying to use trickplay features during the games, the screens were jumpy, or did not move, but when you hit play, you could tell that it did indeed rewind.

5. When accessing the games from the playlist, they show BSOD Then, by hitting 2x FF, then play, you get it back........then you have to hit Rew to get back to the beginning.

I guess I don't see what they have fixed


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For:

#1 - Known issue, was not addressed with 0x11b
#2 - That is the compression on other end of the "process", not directly related to the HR20/0x11b
#3 - If you where having compression issues, possible it was related, but...
#4 - Was that on OTA or MPEG-4
#5 - That is not a BSOD... that is just a failed start to playback.

BSOD is when you can't get the recording back without a RBR


----------



## swartzentruber (Nov 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Because this release was specifically targeting the stability and "reliability" of the box
> 
> Well you just explained it yourself.
> 
> You have had no "major" issues with the box... no reboots, no freezing, what have it... Now, the goal of this release was to get the vast majority (if not all) HR20's to the same point.


 Software that doesn't pad is software that isn't reliable. This is a major DVR feature that simply doesn't work.

Also, I have had major issues with the box (rebooting, missed recordings), but only under 115. I didn't get a chance to download 119, and 10b/11b seem about the same. There are certainly people that think 11b is an improvement, but certainly others in my camp, that don't see enough improvement to justify going national (see SDizzle's post).


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

swartzentruber said:


> Software that doesn't pad is software that isn't reliable. This is a major DVR feature that simply doesn't work.


I tend to agree, to me this is a rather core feature that could reasonably be expected to be addressed in a stability/reliability release.

But I can see the other side of the coin as well...there are larger issues to address, even though I am a heavy user of padding since I DVR a good bit of sports.

Using manual recording by time/channel has always worked for me in the interim.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

jimmy boots said:


> I believe this is a well known bug but it is really annoying.
> 
> Setup - 0x11b; Recording Bear's game on OTA HD channel (Fox), started watching recording about 45 min late to enable skipping commercials.
> 
> ...


I have seen this with the past two release candidates. I have finally found the perfect fix... Hit pause for about 5 seconds, then hit play. Magically the dropouts stop unless you catch up to the live feed again.

I wonder if this has something to do with the way they are handling the incoming stream. Both Tivo and UTV had about a second or so of buffering inside the box for the live data coming off of the satellite (all you had to do was watch the same channel on both the DVR and a non-DVR receiver to hear and see the difference). Both of the D* DVR units (R15 and HR20) do not seem to do this buffering as I've noticed the playback is virtually identical between an R11, R15 and HR20. This little bit of internal buffering probably made life a lot easier on the developers as it gave them some cushion for timing things.


----------



## FKandt (Oct 18, 2006)

Problems similar to others, but will mention them to reinforce weight and numbers. 

A couple of days ago I voted Raven excellent - spoke too soon. It's now the most troublesome release for me. I'm intrigued by an earlier suggestion that performance seems to deteriorate over a period of time......seems so in what I've seen.

Recorded and watched Pats game. Manually recorded the program that followed it as a pad. Primary recording finished before game end. Went to list to play manual pad addition and it was blank. (When primary recording "ended" it gave me the "do you want to keep or delete" message. I hit delete then realized that I'm not sure if it quit recording early or had really come to the end of that time slot - whatever, we missed the exciting end of the game.....)

While watching recorded Pats game, was jumping back occasionally to live Golf match on Golf Channel. On one return to Pats game, trick play was gone -- wouldn't respond to remote commands except stop and play. I finally did an RBR and when it finished it started recording Pats game again and all was OK with trickplay on that recording.

Turned system on (HR20 was in standby) and no sound. Tried all remote operations including menu switch Dolby Digital on and off. No luck. RBR and OK.

I'm inclined to drop back to a previous release (I guess that would be 115 now?). Oh - been using HDMI, but have just gone to component only to see if problems change at all. And just before I downloaded Raven I did a complete reset (reformat). - Frank


----------



## airwolfcat (Jan 21, 2007)

I had a major problem yesterday with being unable to power up that was addressed by doing a process Earl suggested...that was documented in posts from yesterday. After that I said I would update on any other issues - nothing that hasn't been reported before, but I wasn't having a problem until the power issue yesterday. The latest issues are:

- one instance of asking whether I wanted to delete a recording when I was trying to play it back. it was a recording made prior to downloading 11b that I had previously replayed. A RBR worked and I was able to replay.

- I had 3 freezes during the Bears and Colts games. I was not doing anything at the times, just watching the games. The remote was not affecting anything so the 1st 2 times I did a RBR which worked. After reading this thread, I tried powering down and backup for the 3rd one (using the button on the box) and that worked without having to reset.

My system was in native and I noticed with the last freeze that when I switched from the local Fox station which apparently is 720p to the local CBS station which is apparently 1080i, the resolution light on the box stayed at 720p. However, with the power down and back up it switched to 1080i. I'm changing out of native to using 1080i only to see if that makes any difference.

Thanks again for working so hard on all of this!


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Just got home from work, turned on my HR20, and nothing, nadda, zip, zilch. Black screen, no sound, no picture, but the pretty blue lights were on and it was accepting my remote commands. HR20 would not even change channels.

I did a RBR, and after what seemed like an endless start up loop, everything seems fine. Looks like OTA is not my only problem with 11b.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

swartzentruber said:


> Software that doesn't pad is software that isn't reliable. This is a major DVR feature that simply doesn't work.
> 
> Also, I have had major issues with the box (rebooting, missed recordings), but only under 115. I didn't get a chance to download 119, and 10b/11b seem about the same. There are certainly people that think 11b is an improvement, but certainly others in my camp, that don't see enough improvement to justify going national (see SDizzle's post).


How many people do you think "pad" recordings?

30 minute pads or less tend to work... It is the longer ones that are having issues.

And what is to say they "haven't" found the issue... but it requires enough work to get to function properly.

It is an issue, and no one isn't saying it isn't.
But isn't it vital to at least get the "core" recording functional... reliabily.. .and be able to play those recordings back... without having to do RBR's...

I am not saying they are never going to fix it... they will.
And they are working on it...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Strejcek said:


> Just got home from work, turned on my HR20, and nothing, nadda, zip, zilch. Black screen, no sound, no picture, but the pretty blue lights were on and it was accepting my remote commands. HR20 would not even change channels.
> 
> I did a RBR, and after what seemed like an endless start up loop, everything seems fine. Looks like OTA is not my only problem with 11b.


Or maybe your hardware has a failure... since, I haven't seen many other people with the same "volume" of change in their OTA reception issues.

IIRC... did you go back to 0x10b and still could not get your OTA's back.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

While watching Grey's Anatomy (Six Days pt. 2), recorded on the 18th, had 2-3 audio drops and pixelation.

I've also noticed the splits while scrolling the My Playlist and the To Do list.

And interesting oddity, the HR20 gave me OTA HD when my TV's internal ATSC tuner said no signal (~40 strength).


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

An unexpected and unpleasant experience with 11B:

All was running fine when I shut down last night. Turned on this morning to check if a late scheduled recording had taken place.

Black screen as far as content is concerned (live or playback.) All menus, lists, info banner, etc. worked fine. The progress bar even indicated that selected channels and recordings were playing back, pausing, etc. as commanded. The only unusual thing was that format was indicated as 480i no matter what. (the box is set for native, and setup menu confirmed this.) Just a black screen and no audio on any actual content. Restart fixed it.

I take it this was a classic BSOD experience? (Believe it or not, in the 4 weeks I've owned the HD20, this is the first time I've seen this on power-up.)


----------



## thezippy (Jan 6, 2007)

Strejcek said:


> Just got home from work, turned on my HR20, and nothing, nadda, zip, zilch. Black screen, no sound, no picture, but the pretty blue lights were on and it was accepting my remote commands. HR20 would not even change channels.
> 
> I did a RBR, and after what seemed like an endless start up loop, everything seems fine. Looks like OTA is not my only problem with 11b.


Woke up this AM to pretty close to the same issue.

Saw the actual HR20 interface stuff (guide, menu, etc), but no actual tv - live or recorded. For example, if I went to LIST, and then selected a file, it wouldn't do anything... wouldn't open the file, wouldn't play, etc.

Live TV was just black.

Reboot fixed it.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Or maybe your hardware has a failure... since, I haven't seen many other people with the same "volume" of change in their OTA reception issues.
> 
> IIRC... did you go back to 0x10b and still could not get your OTA's back.


My OTA is not completely out, but with each successive software release, I seem to lose channels, as far as ones the HR20 is able to pick up. Signal strengths reported by the HR20 are also much lower with this release. Hopefully DTV will get all this sorted out.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Spoffo said:


> I take it this was a classic BSOD experience? (Believe it or not, in the 4 weeks I've owned the HD20, this is the first time I've seen this on power-up.)


I've been an HR20 owner since Sept, and this is the First time this has happened to me. Hope this is not a preview of things to come.


----------



## FredMig (Nov 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How many people do you think "pad" recordings?
> 
> 30 minute pads or less tend to work... It is the longer ones that are having issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all for the discussion around the padding. I was thinking of recording the show following the Super Bowl as a work around. But I picked up the suggestion of "manual recording" as a better alternative. This board has tremendous value for keeping life with the HR20 acceptable until that glorious day when it's as stable as and has better features than the ol' TiVo.

Thanks again to Earl and all the other contributors


----------



## dennisdh (Nov 20, 2006)

can somebody explain the method used for "padding" in detail


----------



## swartzentruber (Nov 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How many people do you think "pad" recordings?
> 
> 30 minute pads or less tend to work... It is the longer ones that are having issues.
> 
> ...


 If in your mind padding isn't a "core" recording feature, that's your business, and we can agree to disagree. However, for people that do a lot of sports recording, I think padding is a "core" recording function. Just wait until NASCAR. Due to the unpredictability of cautions, an hour padding would be the minimum I'd use for a race. I just want to make sure it's being communicated to DirecTv that padding IS considered a "core" recording feature of a DVR by a number of users, and until that's working reliably, then I would not consider this DVR to be a reliable recording device.

If the issues you mentioned (reboots, missed recordings) are priority #1 for RCs, then I would hope this is priority #1a, and way more important than a new feature like DLB (and believe me, I really really want DLBs). This isn't a new feature being asked for, but a standard function of a DVR that is not working, plain and simple.


----------



## cjh (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm a new poster, long time lurker. I've had a fairly stable HR20 with only a couple of RBR need before 11b. The display is stuck on 720p and HR20 won't accept anything else. I've rebooted 3x now. I was going to try unplugging for 10 minutes, but our power went off for several hours and just came back on. I did another RBR. Issue is still with me and I have no idea what to do next. HDMI hookup into Sony XBR.


----------



## jimmy boots (Dec 17, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> I have seen this with the past two release candidates. I have finally found the perfect fix... Hit pause for about 5 seconds, then hit play. Magically the dropouts stop unless you catch up to the live feed again.
> 
> I wonder if this has something to do with the way they are handling the incoming stream. Both Tivo and UTV had about a second or so of buffering inside the box for the live data coming off of the satellite (all you had to do was watch the same channel on both the DVR and a non-DVR receiver to hear and see the difference). Both of the D* DVR units (R15 and HR20) do not seem to do this buffering as I've noticed the playback is virtually identical between an R11, R15 and HR20. This little bit of internal buffering probably made life a lot easier on the developers as it gave them some cushion for timing things.


Just a note - in our case, we were always far from catching up with the live feed - at least 10-15 min or more behind. When we caught up to the live feed, we switch to it to get away from the problem.


----------



## missingtivo (Dec 19, 2006)

swartzentruber said:


> If in your mind padding isn't a "core" recording feature, that's your business, and we can agree to disagree. However, for people that do a lot of sports recording, I think padding is a "core" recording function. Just wait until NASCAR. Due to the unpredictability of cautions, an hour padding would be the minimum I'd use for a race. I just want to make sure it's being communicated to DirecTv that padding IS considered a "core" recording feature of a DVR by a number of users, and until that's working reliably, then I would not consider this DVR to be a reliable recording device.
> 
> If the issues you mentioned (reboots, missed recordings) are priority #1 for RCs, then I would hope this is priority #1a, and way more important than a new feature like DLB (and believe me, I really really want DLBs). This isn't a new feature being asked for, but a standard function of a DVR that is not working, plain and simple.


I agree. Padding is critical to recording sporting events - and I would contend that D* has a lot of subscribers simply because they spend big bucks getting exclusive contracts with folks like the NFL. (That's why we subscribed). Personally, I don't mind missing the last 20 seconds of Mythbusters... but losing the last two minutes of a football game really hurts.

With 11B: (Only 1 Day of use)
a) we lost one recording: (its still in our todo list, but it is scheduled for yesterday ). 
b) I'm glad I checked Sunday morning because it had dropped the Bears game from the to-do list. Had I not been home, we would have missed that recording.

Because of the lack of padding support and lack of being able to set the "Channels I receive", I'm doing more and more manual recordings. Once I started doing this, I started seeing more missed recordings. I can't help but wonder if this is related.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

airwolfcat said:


> - I had 3 freezes during the Bears and Colts games. I was not doing anything at the times, just watching the games. The remote was not affecting anything so the 1st 2 times I did a RBR which worked. After reading this thread, I tried powering down and backup for the 3rd one (using the button on the box) and that worked without having to reset.
> 
> My system was in native and I noticed with the last freeze that when I switched from the local Fox station which apparently is 720p to the local CBS station which is apparently 1080i, the resolution light on the box stayed at 720p. However, with the power down and back up it switched to 1080i. I'm changing out of native to using 1080i only to see if that makes any difference.
> 
> Thanks again for working so hard on all of this!


I want to second this trouble as one I had posted earlier. This is a better description to what I had going on. Normally, I had my resolution set to 720p all the time as I like the picture but I had recently changed it to display 1080i and that is when I encountered the freeze/unresponsive HR20. Nothing would unstick it except a RBR.

I, also, was watching a 720p WBBM (32.1 Chicago) OTA local while recording WBBMDT (32 Via D*) and then tried to switch to DSHD 76 which I believe is 1080i. I have now switched back to 720p all the time and am currently having no issues. I tried to recreate the scenario under the 720p and could not make it happen again.

One addition bit of info. I had not seen Pinky for the past three updates that I forced - 0x104, 0x10b, and 0x115. Don't know if that means anything to anyone it's just something I noticed.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

FKandt said:


> I'm intrigued by an earlier suggestion that performance seems to deteriorate over a period of time......seems so in what I've seen.


typical of a memory leak in a software program....the OS loses track of what is where over time. Reboot clears it up.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

interesting to see the comments on padding...I lost the first half of the Colts game, but the padding I set for the Bears game worked fine. :blackeye:


----------



## orrelse (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow, this is a nightmare.

I'm new to the site this past week, as I got an HR20 installed on Friday.

After reading these 900 threads on this piece of junk, I'm wishing I would have found this site a lot sooner. Thank goodness I am on a fairly stable release and I'm staying that way until I start having problems or D* gets this debacle fixed.

How can they release this POS and not have these bugs worked out beforehand? This is major.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

orrelse said:


> Wow, this is a nightmare.
> 
> I'm new to the site this past week, as I got an HR20 installed on Friday.
> 
> ...


And people wonder why those that don't have any issues... want to continue to post that.

This is the *definition* of why. Someone who just got the unit, is now regretting his decission... even though, he has not had any issues.

:shrug:


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

orrelse said:


> Wow, this is a nightmare.
> 
> I'm new to the site this past week, as I got an HR20 installed on Friday.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to the Forums! (a week ago) What you're seeing here, I don't believe, is the majority of HR20 owners. These are just posts of people with issues but many polls have shown that the majority are happy HR20 users. I am currently experiencing a "hiccup" with mine but love it none the less. I have a friend who has no idea about this site and loves his and is having no trouble as well. I offered to help him with a download but I'm glad I didn't because he'd probably flip out if anything went wrong. That's what this place is for, for helping.

You input is always appreciated but sticking to a more technical type of input, like what type of trouble you are having - what software you are running - Audio/Video setup is the best kind of input possible.


----------



## orrelse (Jan 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And people wonder why those that don't have any issues... want to continue to post that.
> 
> This is the *definition* of why. Someone who just got the unit, is now regretting his decission... even though, he has not had any issues.
> 
> :shrug:


I've had it for 3 days. I think future issues are irrelevant, don't you? The folks reporting major issues are far greater than those who are good to go.

Keep reporting the company line. 

DTV should be embarrassed that they even released this thing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

orrelse said:


> I've had it for 3 days. I think future issues are irrelevant, don't you? The folks reporting major issues are far greater than those who are good to go.
> 
> Keep reporting the company line.
> 
> DTV should be embarrassed that they even released this thing.


Seriously.. have you logged into Whirlpool.Com to voice that your microwave is working perfectly? Or Dell.Com to say you are having no issues with your unit PC? Apple.Com to say you are having no issues with your iPOD

Just because the "majority" of the posts (which we can argue to the cows come home, the definition of "majority"), are on the negative side of thing.

Welcome to forum world... where we druge in the pits of disspare because frankly... most people only come here when they are having issues.

So don't for a minute, not even a nano-second, that what I wrote above has anything to do with a "company line"... if anything it is the company line of the forum we are trying to build here.

Welcome....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Seriously.. have you logged into Whirlpool.Com to voice that your microwave is working perfectly? Or Dell.Com to say you are having no issues with your unit PC? Apple.Com to say you are having no issues with your iPOD
> 
> Just because the "majority" of the posts (which we can argue to the cows come home, the definition of "majority"), are on the negative side of thing.
> 
> ...


couldn't have said it better ... (yes mines been good)


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

As some others have reported, I too have seen oddities in the resolution light after Raven.

On my Chicago locals, ABC7 shows up as 1080, while NBC shows up as 720?? This is in native resolution with a 1080P SXRD....its not all the time, but quite often.

I am not sure it is causing any problems, but I do have issues with sporadic (maybe once or two a week before Raven, now daily or more w/ Raven) freezes or black or gray screens on MPEG4 HD locals only, requiring a RBR.


----------



## chefmichael (Dec 18, 2006)

Hopefully, this constitutes an 11b issue. I downloaded the 11b Sat night hoping it would fix my networking issues (just fyi-my hr20 couldn't see the computer anymore even when no settings were changed at all--Pictures and music option no longer showed on hr20 menu) since I hadn't reset anything on either the computer side or hr20 side.

Turned on the TV about 30 minutes before the Bears game to the local OTA HD FOX channel (Austin, TX area - 7-1) watched the whole game without a problem. Then near the end of the game, I noticed all the front lights were off of the unit but it was still running. So after the game, I did a RBR. None of the lights came on but the unit went through a reset and completed it. Still no lights on the unit but got picture and sound. Then tried to change channels to the Pats game... nothing. No channels changing, no menu showing up... nothing. But still getting picture and sound. SO I unplugged unit, waited requisite timeframe, plugged unit back in then got NO PICTURE but it still went through the reboot sequence and completed it. I knew this happened because after the reboot, I was getting sound (I have optical out directly to AV recvr). So I did this sequence once more but this time, NOTHING happened. No video, no sound. I called tech support and the tech guy had never heard of this issue. So they're sending out a new unit. Hopefully this one will work.

Like I said, I hope this counts an 11b issue.

Prior to this, downloaded 10b "Santa" and was not having any issues. Just the aformentioned loss of networking connection for no reason.

Just wanted to pass this info along.


----------



## missingtivo (Dec 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> couldn't have said it better ... (yes mines been good)


I'm just curious, but is there a theory behind why some folks are having a good experience, and others (myself) are not? We've had the unit for a month and we've gone from being the happiest of D* subscribers who thought they had great customer service, to thinking about switching to Comcast.

Are there multiple hardware revs that the software has to account for? Should I return my unit for a newer one? Or, are the older units closer to the test environment so the first people are the happy ones?

Is there a usage model that works better than what I'm doing? 
i.e. are manual recordings a good thing or bad thing?
should I go through the guide and only do single recordings or do season passes work?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

missingtivo said:


> I'm just curious, but is there a theory behind why some folks are having a good experience, and others (myself) are not? We've had the unit for a month and we've gone from being the happiest of D* subscribers who thought they had great customer service, to thinking about switching to Comcast.
> 
> Are there multiple hardware revs that the software has to account for? Should I return my unit for a newer one? Or, are the older units closer to the test environment so the first people are the happy ones?
> 
> ...


Many Theories... Many Discussions... Many Good Experiences... Many Bad... but sadly... no difinitive answers to that question

There is only one hardware revision... thus one software version.

Many people have come up with their combination, only to be dubunked by the next user doing the same thing.

And that adds to the frustration and the difficulty of all this.

There isnt a definitive pattern.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

missingtivo said:


> I'm just curious, but is there a theory behind why some folks are having a good experience, and others (myself) are not?


Hundreds :lol:


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

missingtivo said:


> I'm just curious, but is there a theory behind why some folks are having a good experience, and others (myself) are not? We've had the unit for a month and we've gone from being the happiest of D* subscribers who thought they had great customer service, to thinking about switching to Comcast.


From listening to everything about D* customer service on these posts and being one that never calls CS, I would say they have been quite good with taking care of customers promptly and to the best of their ability most of the time. I also understand that, like most of us, they just don't have enough information to help everyone. They seem to send out "new" receivers with little to no questions asked in a reasonable ammount of time... I know I'll probably get flack for this post but if they and we had all the answers, there wouldn't be anyone calling the CS line as everything would work perfectly every time.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There isnt a definitive pattern.


Oh so true. The BEST day is when everyone will have the same problem. (or none at all )


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Coffey77 said:


> I know I'll probably get flack for this post but if they and we had all the answers, there wouldn't be anyone calling the CS line as everything would work perfectly every time.


Here you go...

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0128655/

Okay... :backtotop


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Update. Obviously it didn't record 3 things at once. I guess it decided to keep recording the things is was recording, but at 10:02, it never started I'm from Rolling Stone. It's still in the To Do List. WTF? I guess it's a good thing that they replay it a ton of times.


Update #2: My To Do List still have I'm from Rolling Stone, but it says *yesterday*. Yesterday? In a _To Do List_? That's just silly.


----------



## swartzentruber (Nov 27, 2006)

One other issue I saw last night with 11b. After experiencing the padding issue with the Pats/Colts, went to try to catch the rest of the game live, but when I brought up live TV, I had no sound. Turning the receiver off and on fixed it, as it has in the past (I've seen this happen 2 or 3 times with 10b). I have all audio/video going to/through receiver via HDMI, and it seems to be some sort of HDMI sync-up issue after leaving a recording. Turning the receiver off and on forces HDMI to resync. Turning the HR20 off/on does not fix the problem.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Vinny said:


> 1) A recurring annoying issue is during trick play. Seems anything using fast forward is fine; but rewinding consistently freezes at <<1 and when I move to <<2 it starts up.
> 
> 2) There are still audio dropouts. This needs to be worked out.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to update:

After almost 4 full days:
1) Still freezing......getting picture freeze when RW; so have to guess when to hit play.
2) Audio dropouts still occur.
3) Obviousy, tearing still there.

So........after football on sunday and a heavy recording night on sunday night; i haven't missed a recording; no BSOD; no freeze at start of recorded program. All and all; 11b has been very very good to me.


----------



## DMAX4FUN (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi everyone! My name is Devin and I am a new HR20 owner. (no applause required) I installed the unit on 1/14/07 and had problems right away with code 771. I do NOT have an OTA antenna hooked up to my dish. I do get locals thru D*. I did the Raven upgrade and it was PERFECT for 2 days. Then last night....Puke! my first 771 was at 8:00 central adn the second for the night was at 10:00. i had a show scheduled to tape from 12:00 to 2:00 Sunday afternoon and it worked but quit at 1:50. 

Maybe I am missing something and most likely I am un edjucated but why am I getting 771 error with out having a OTA line hooked up? D* sent out and 8th grade educated moron to come install the new 5lmb dish and ran new wires. So that cannot be the problem. Everythhing is tight and I only use Component cables cause my TV doesnt have HDMI.

Im trying to be patient, but this losing signal crap is getting old. And speaking of Old, My old lady is very mad that we keep having to reset this darn thing. She wants me to take it back. Only we cant because of the 2 yr agreement for the new dish that the people at D* said would "FIX" my 771 problem.

Now what?


Forgot to add I do have 11b forced.
HR20
50471 zip code


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

771 means no signal... or the unit can't tune in the signal.

What kind of signal levels are you getting on your Dish?


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Many Theories... Many Discussions... Many Good Experiences... Many Bad... but sadly... no difinitive answers to that question
> 
> There is only one hardware revision... thus one software version.
> 
> ...


This discussion and the reliability of hte HR20 reminds me of the dishplayer. My version of the hardware/software argument relates to audio pops on the dishplayer. At that time, I helped them troubleshot that issue. Mine and my brothers DP had audio pops several times a minute. Tech support mailed me one of their units. No audio pops. I put my upgraded HD in their unit, still no audio pops. Exact same setup. I returned the popping one to them and eventually they found a software fix for those units with the pops. Thus partly hardware, partly software.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Welcome to forum world... where we druge in the pits of disspare because frankly... most people only come here when they are having issues.
> 
> So don't for a minute, not even a nano-second, that what I wrote above has anything to do with a "company line"... if anything it is the company line of the forum we are trying to build here.


As an aside, which is off topic so I'll go there only once: if problem reports are frequent, and they all have a common thread, then it really doesn't matter what the silent majority is experiencing. In the world of retail, only the unhappy customers matter. Consumers aren't uniformly idiots nowadays. They read reviews before purchases. What happens in these forums spills over into reviews.

I _have_ bought appliances and electronics based on positive reviews. People _do_ go to the trouble to post reviews of devices they have positive experiences with. I bought a washer/dryer combo that people had fawned over; my Denon receiver is a critical and anecdotal favorite; I have a Zojirushi bread maker that owners agree is "the" bread machine; and so on. Sometimes I take the time to write positive reviews of appliances that I'm pleased with.

If a product is considered good enough by its customer base, and someone posts a negative rant about it on a review site, customers _do_ appear to write positive reviews and comment "I don't know what HateMyProduct is talking about - mine has always worked flawlessly," and the happy customers (sometimes vastly) outnumber the unhappy ones. People don't like to see a product that they love dissed by someone who just doesn't get it. I don't think we're really at that point with the HR-20.

It's true that product forums are often inhabited by people who: 1) have technical problems, 2) need help figuring out how to operate something, 3) help people with 1) or 2), and of course 4) are shilling for a product that for some reason "works for them." But they can also be inhabited by 5) people reporting some cool thing that they just noticed, and 6) other people wanting to share in the coolness.

If you look at, say, the dpreview forums that I visit because of all the Canon hardware I own, only a (very) small percentage of posters are complaining that their cameras and lenses are crap. The buzz there is positive. Canon is known for its excellent customer service (where photographic equipment is concerned) and ability to fix things, and for marketing products that live up to the expectations of even demanding customers. Complaints usually take the form of "I returned a fourth copy of a lens that had focus problems that were visible in one corner at the pixel level," "the consumer version of this camera doesn't do all the things that the version that costs three times as much does," and "I wish Canon would re-release my favorite discontinued lens."

There's a reason that this forum isn't full of positive vibes and excitement, and it's that it covers a product that doesn't merit it, not yet, not at all. Maybe you, and some other folks here, don't have enough perspective on what a community of _happy_ users with an _excellent_ product feels like.

Anyway, my $.02 on the matter. I'll go back to reporting what doesn't work now.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

DMAX4FUN said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Devin and I am a new HR20 owner. (no applause required)


:welcome_s to the Forum!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HardCoder said:


> There's a reason that this forum isn't full of positive vibes and excitement, and it's that it covers a product that doesn't merit it, not yet, not at all. Maybe you, and some other folks here, don't have enough perspective on what a community of _happy_ users with an _excellent_ product feels like.
> 
> Anyway, my $.02 on the matter. I'll go back to reporting what doesn't work now.


We have a delema in this forum...

We have people that have no problems with the box. That want it to be known that there are no problems...

Then we have people that have had problems with the box. that want it to be known that they have problems.

Then we have people that have an issue with those that state either one of those, saying that is not the purpose of this forum.

Then we have those that compare to other products.

This is a discussion forum.... 
As I have said a bazillion times (at least it feels that way) there is a place for both.

And in fact... *THIS* particular thread I *REQUESTED* issues to be posted.

We are not here to deliberatly paint a "pretty" picture of the HR20..
But to paint an accurate picture of the state of the HR20... today...

And that picture consists of a lot of different colors... and a lot of different shades of those colors.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Many Theories... Many Discussions... Many Good Experiences... Many Bad... but sadly... no difinitive answers to that question
> 
> There is only one hardware revision... thus one software version.
> 
> ...


No "definitive pattern" is precisely why the situation is such a mess/disaster. And also why it seems Directv really has no clue about how to make it right, despite their very noteworthy efforts to do exactly that. Can we have a moratorium on "Didn't we all do good?" threads until this is definitely fixed? Truth is, with all the testing, prodding, poking and downloading done so far, and despite this latest RC being "the best yet," they are still far, far away from reliability/stability, based on this thread alone.

Comparing this to Whirlpool, Sony, Honda forums et al is just not the same. Believe me, if any of those companies experienced a mess like this with their "flagship" piece of hardware/product, they would not be testing it/trying to fix it via a third part forum. Not a chance.

This might be an unprecedented strategy in the annals of American business, in all honesty.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

swartzentruber said:


> If in your mind padding isn't a "core" recording feature, that's your business, and we can agree to disagree. However, for people that do a lot of sports recording, I think padding is a "core" recording function.


I hardly ever watch sports on TV, but OTOH isn't sports a _major_ revenue stream for D*? And we all know sports fans are fanatical. After all, they shell out a _lot_ of money for sports packages, and D* always gives sports bandwidth top priority. It's not the end of my world if my HR-20 fails to record a B movie from Skinemax, but if I were back into baseball and my recording ended at a 1-1 tie in the 10th inning of a playoff game that I'd padded for an hour or two, I'd be purple. So, yeah, it's a problem. Of course, if the machine doesn't record Grey's Anatomy, or plays it back with audio dropouts and bad sync, that makes gf unhappy, and therefore it's an even bigger problem.

[Edit] PS - fear my wrath if whatever DVR I'm using doesn't get the whole of the Masters in April if I've programmed it to.


----------



## DMAX4FUN (Jan 22, 2007)

Earl,

My signal quality after adjusting it myself after the moron left is 94 on the first box and 88 on the other.

I need to verify it, but it seems to me I lose it every 2hrs, almost like clock work.
I have absolutely Nothing in the way of this dish. As stated it worked flawlessly for 2 days after 11b but has now started the 2 hour reboot crap again. It has done this from day 1.

it even does this with 2 lines coming into the reciever.

Should I see about getting a replacement and trying another box?

Thanks

Devin


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tstarn said:


> No "definitive pattern" is precisely why the situation is such a mess/disaster. And also why it seems Directv really has no clue about how to make it right, despite their very noteworthy efforts to do exactly that. Can we have a moratorium on "Didn't we all do good?" threads until this is definitely fixed? Truth is, with all the testing, prodding, poking and downloading done so far, and despite this latest RC being "the best yet," they are still far, far away from reliability/stability, based on this thread alone.
> 
> Comparing this to Whirlpool, Sony, Honda forums et al is just not the same. Believe me, if any of those companies experienced a mess like this with their "flagship" piece of hardware/product, they would not be testing it/trying to fix it via a third part forum. Not a chance.
> 
> This might be an unprecedented strategy in the annals of American business, in all honesty.


No... I am not going to stop comparing this to other product forums out there. Especially when people want to use it as the foundation to state that the majority of the HR20's are failing... And then out the other side of their figers, they say... we are not a full representation of HR20 user base.

So until every HR20 user out there is required to log into here, or another forum... You have to use some comparison to other known entities.

I simple have had it... seriously..
Pony up a solution... with the state of the HR20 as of today.

What in your infinent wisdom should they do today?
What solution do you think will fit right now? Recall of them? Freeze the software version for 4 months? What is the sexy story for the next article?

That damage is already done, and all they can do is correct it.

And you know what... I really do think the HR20 is getting better.
It is never going to be perfect... Never.
We have over 600 people that have stated they got the release.
And based on the subscription level... I think that is only about 1/3 of the people that where told about the update.

So even that number is flawed and is not indicative of how many people are having issue. There will ALWAYS be someone with a problem.
The question is... is that effecting EVERYONE... or is it isolated to even a "random" event.

Again... I have had it up to here....

You don't like me... you don't like DBSTalk... You like us, because it fuels your articles that you want to write, for your different ePublishers...

DirecTV is using the RESOURCES OUT THERE... and frankly... If they where not using a forum like this to get feedback from actual customers using it in the field... I bet you that you or someother e-scribe would be writing that that it is an "This might be an unprecedented strategy in the annals of American business, in all honesty" given the state of the information highway, that they are not doing it.

TiVo did it with TiVoCommunity.com
Do you think they found ever problem that ever existed for their products, from closed Beta programs?

Hell... even some of the largest companies use the public USENET newsgroups to get their fixes, identify issues....

So right now... seriously... I am going to say to you... and everyone else.

*Be part of the solution, or go away*


That solution does include posting your real experience with the unit... problems and praises...
That solution does include your theories on how you think things are working under the hood, as frankly... it always helps to see an different "light"
That solution does include trying to download release candidates

If you don't want to be part of the solution... and want to question their actions... then there are buisness forums you can take that to, as that is not a technical issue... but a buisness issue.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DMAX4FUN said:


> Earl,
> 
> My signal quality after adjusting it myself after the moron left is 94 on the first box and 88 on the other.
> 
> ...


When you get home...send me a PM with all your levels... as there 5 different Sats, and even within those SATs, you could have some low levels.


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I just ordered the HR20 - thought I'd join the fun.
Earl, I appreciate your hard work and reporting - take a deep breath and continue your good work.


----------



## 2simmons (Jan 17, 2007)

Earl , thank you for all that you have been doing for the HR20 owners. Some people just like to *****! These people are long on negative opion and short on facts. I have faith in the HR20 as I just ordered one. Thanks again!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

HardCoder said:


> There's a reason that this forum isn't full of positive vibes and excitement, and it's that it covers a product that doesn't merit it, not yet, not at all. Maybe you, and some other folks here, don't have enough perspective on what a community of _happy_ users with an _excellent_ product feels like.


Take a look at Apple's iPod 'user discussions' issue page. Over 9000 pages containing customer problems. Not much 'positive vibes and excitement' in that forum. Based upon the lack of 'positive vibes and excitement' I guess the iPod is a failed product.:lol:

Let's focus on making the HR20 a better product and stop the shenanigans.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

orrelse said:


> I've had it for 3 days. I think future issues are irrelevant, don't you? The folks reporting major issues are far greater than those who are good to go.
> 
> Keep reporting the company line.
> 
> DTV should be embarrassed that they even released this thing.


I guess the only question I have for orrelse is: How has your HR20 worked so far? Are YOU having problems? Is it not working for YOU?

If it is working for you, that's great. If it isn't, then if you can tell us what problem(s) you are having, perhaps we can offer some suggestions as to how to overcome the problems, or offer suggestions for work arounds until some particular problem is resolved.

I am also a new HR20 owner. I've had mine for less than two weeks now. I have had absolutely ZERO problems - none, nada. It is working exactly the way it is supposed to. It records what I tell it to. It plays back what I have recorded. Wait, I stand corrected - I did have one minor problem of some audio drop outs in recordings before the latest software update. I have not had that problem since then.

I personally think it is a bit premature on your part to come onto this forum and make a statement like "DTV should be embarrassed that they even released this thing" without having at least a little bit of experience using it yourself.

Just because I've had a trouble-free experience does not mean there are no problems. I fully recognize that some people are having problems, and that there are things that don't work right. I don't pad programs, in part because I rarely watch programming that is likely to run long, such as sports, and in part because I am aware it doesn't work right, so if I do want to record a football game for example, I know two work arounds that I can use. One is to simply record one or two shows that follow the game, and the other is to use a manual recording instead of padding a regular recording. I don't argue that padding should work properly, and I expect it will eventually, but I can also see where it is a lower priority issue than some of the other issues that are being worked on. Another example, I know there are some issues with HDMI. Mine works fine, but if it didn't I would have no problem at all connecting with component video and audio. That would result in absolutely no difference in video quality for me, component supports 1080i, and that's the best the HR20 can do anyway. Eventually HDMI issues will be resolved but that is an issue that goes well beyond DirecTV.

Some of the problems people are reporting are not a result of the HR20 itself. If you read the posts carefully, some of them are dish alignment issues, some of them involve external audio/video equipment. The more complex an installation, the more difficult it becomes to narrow down the problem to a specific component. More than one reported problem in this thread has been corrected simply by checking and fixing loose connections. I think an individual who doesn't hook his system up properly, and use it properly, should be ashamed of himself or herself long before they start pointing fingers elsewhere.

As others have said, welcome to the forum. I hope you find a lot of useful information here, and I hope you have a trouble free experience with your HR20.

Carl


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I simple have had it... seriously..
> Pony up a solution... with the state of the HR20 as of today.
> 
> *Be part of the solution, or go away*
> ...


Amen.

How about one dedicated "HR20 diagnostic Version XYZ" thread, for which each post in this thread *must* contain a validation of the release version referenced, *exactly* what is "wrong" with the operation of the HR20, *exactly* what keystrokes or use circumstances occurred at the time of the "issue", *exactly* what complete hardware and cable setup the site with the "issue" has, and *exactly* what time, date and location the problem occurred within a pre-defined template.

Then we can get down to some serious diagnostics and help eradicate *all *bugs for *all* users. Any variances from this format would be deleted by the moderator.

This goes even beyond the heroic & tireless attempt you (Earl) has made in corralling these "Issues" threads. No commentary allowed - just the facts.

This may just work, and would contain truly useful information to help pin down things for the D*TV folks. Maybe they can even suggest the template format.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Comparing this to Whirlpool, Sony, Honda forums et al is just not the same. Believe me, if any of those companies experienced a mess like this with their "flagship" piece of hardware/product, they would not be testing it/trying to fix it via a third part forum. Not a chance.
> 
> This might be an unprecedented strategy in the annals of American business, in all honesty.


No, this has definitely happened before (note Earl's response). This is not a bad strategy, though. How else can you get a real-world response without asking us (the third part forum) to participate? Kudos to DirecTV for recognizing this resource.


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

I came home early from work, put on ESPNews and got error 771. RBR and problems solved. 

Other than this issue and an occasional artifact in HD it has been solid.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is using the RESOURCES OUT THERE... and frankly... If they where not using a forum like this to get feedback from actual customers using it in the field... I bet you that you or someother e-scribe would be writing that that it is an "This might be an unprecedented strategy in the annals of American business, in all honesty" given the state of the information highway, that they are not doing it.


I think this is a fine strategy. I wish it seemed like the fixes were actually fixing things, but I'm willing to be patient in that regard (not like I have a choice in the short term). I think a population of a few hundred people (still) experiencing problems - which is no doubt a small fraction of the people who are silently experiencing problems - is good feedback from D*. And from years of consulting and dealing with customers, I know there's only a certain amount of direct interface between engineering and customers that is helpful. More than that is not.

My HR-20 kinda works, but it should kinda work a lot better.

By the way, if you're not part of the solution, you're part of the precipitate.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> How about one dedicated "HR20 diagnostic Version XYZ" thread, for which each post in this thread *must* contain a validation of the release version referenced, *exactly* what is "wrong" with the operation of the HR20, *exactly* what keystrokes or use circumstances occurred at the time of the "issue", *exactly* what complete hardware and cable setup the site with the "issue" has, and *exactly* what time, date and location the problem occurred within a pre-defined template.
> 
> Then we can get down to some serious diagnostics and help eradicate *all *bugs for *all* users. Any variances from this format would be deleted by the moderator.


That is a job for official, paid testers in a controlled environment. Even if users did log all this crap (taking 15 minutes out of TV watching at random intervals, to the extreme annoyance of self and other household members) it wouldn't be of particular use to engineering staff, who _don't have access to that same setup_. It's one thing to submit code that produces a segfault to a compiler developer; it's another to submit a report of some problem occurring with some TV at some resolution with some HDMI interface running through some AV receiver using some local channel with the disk some amount full with some subscription package and a to-do list with some amount of items on it, blah blah blah. Get real, dude.

Just knowing "my MPEG-4 playback can be 1 second out of whack" is more than enough. Trust me on that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HardCoder said:


> That is a job for official, paid testers in a controlled environment. Even if users did log all this crap (taking 15 minutes out of TV watching at random intervals, to the extreme annoyance of self and other household members) it wouldn't be of particular use to engineering staff, who _don't have access to that same setup_.


D*TV already has been doing this - I suspect there would be a few of us willing (unpaid) to do this. It was merely one suggestion for a solution.


----------



## orrelse (Jan 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Seriously.. have you logged into Whirlpool.Com to voice that your microwave is working perfectly? Or Dell.Com to say you are having no issues with your unit PC? Apple.Com to say you are having no issues with your iPOD
> 
> Just because the "majority" of the posts (which we can argue to the cows come home, the definition of "majority"), are on the negative side of thing.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to get off on the wrong foot here. I'm just overwhelmed at the fact that this box has all these problems and it _seems_ they are stabbing in the dark at fix after fix. It just amazes me that it was ever released in the first place.

Next, yes, I admit I owned the HR20 before I did any real research on it, but that is because DTV offered it to me at a discount because of a battery of install problems I had 2 months ago. I wrote to corporate and they tried to fix some of my frustration. That said, I would NEVER buy a product without researching it, and reading all the positives and negatives regarding the product. The HR20 is unfortunately an obscure dilemna right now because DTV owns it vs. a larger, more established DVR type equipment company who has obviously been through the ropes with their equipment releases.

And Earl, while just in the past few days that I've been on this forum, I can tell you are a very knowledgeable and informative person who is probably the foremost person I'd go to for no-lie advice regarding this HR20. But, despite the fact of your position--whether it be large or small-- with DTV, you cannot deny this is a true debacle. DTV needs to know that. They need to hear it over and over again until this mess is fixed.

Again--I do not want to get off on the wrong foot here. I'm liking what I see on here so far. The posters are all helpful and are working toward a common goal. It is refreshing to see.


----------



## zodiac (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey, I do have issues, but like Earl, I can live with them until D gets them right, infact, I just ordered my second unit to replace a Tivo unit. Sure, I would love to have dlb but, I can wait! And, the weekly updates are nice to see. On my computer, I have to go to each componets web site to see if there are any to download, which I rarely do! Just F.Y.I.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Amen.
> 
> How about one dedicated "HR20 diagnostic Version XYZ" thread, for which each post in this thread *must* contain a validation of the release version referenced, *exactly* what is "wrong" with the operation of the HR20, *exactly* what keystrokes or use circumstances occurred at the time of the "issue", *exactly* what complete hardware and cable setup the site with the "issue" has, and *exactly* what time, date and location the problem occurred within a pre-defined template.
> 
> ...


Whoa! Will wonders never cease? Are you actually agreeing to abide by these rules? Do you promise not to hijack threads by people reporting problems to push your own belief that the HR20 is perfect? Do you promise to never use  sarcasm  in your replies to people who are just trying to enlist support for their problems? Do you promise to stop quoting completely fictitious "statistics" that support your view? In short, are you willing to help people who do have problems, even though you haven't had even one, without acting derisively towards them?

If so, I'll support this approach in a minute because I've called for this exact same exact approach weeks ago. Threads for problems only, no commentary, no flame wars. Threads for good experiences only, same thing. Other threads where people can flame away if that's their thing. There has been so much bandwidth wasted in these forums on posts that just add unnecessary noise without adding anything constructive.

I'll have to say, I've noticed a difference lately, I hope that it continues.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Wasn't that sarcasm?*
> 
> But it's really no big deal.
> 
> We're all in the same boat (the good ship HR20). We're all striving for everyone to enjoy the HR20 to its fullest. That mission has not changed.


Ummm, not intentionally. Used the icons for identification just to make the point. But I agree, we're all in the same boat. Once we all start rowing in the same direction, this thing may actually get somewhere. Hopefully those with defective oars can get them fixed. 

BTW, my HR20 has been pretty stable for the last three releases. But I have a huge empathy for those who are still having the same problems and those who are just now experiencing problems.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

3 days after 11b, had my first corrupted recordeds. In list but would not play. I looked while they were recording (MPEG 4) and the trick play functions would not work. 

Fortunately, I have an HR10 for important recordings and use this for now mostly for movies that I can rerecord. If this was the only unit, I would be screaming to directtv loudly. This really is a terrible piece of consumer electronics. Far worse than the dishplayer fiasco from echostar.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For:
> 
> #1 - Known issue, was not addressed with 0x11b
> #2 - That is the compression on other end of the "process", not directly related to the HR20/0x11b
> ...


Thanks for the response Earl, #4 was MPEG-4. Does D* know about the channels, like FOX MPEG-4 in Sacramento, having horrible picture quality??


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

As much as I love reading the flame wars that develop here; and how they make for good reading before Prime Time and series links recording on both tuners flawlessly; I think it would be best for all of us that have issues to stick with the issues and leave the editorial comments in your personal BSOD.

The D* personnel that monitor this thread as well as others; don't really need to see in-fighting within the HR20 family. Imagine how difficult it is for them to wade through all these editorial comments.

Let's end it now. This isn't personal, it's business. We all have experienced some sort of problem with this box; some worse than others. It's frustrating to hear how some aren't having nearly the amount of problems you are; and all you're trying to do is post it as an issue; with the hope the right person reads it and can help you; but first you have to read the War of the Threads. 

Like I said; it's good entertainment but it's not constructive. It would be a lot nicer if the issue thread stuck to the issues. If the discussion thread was just constructive discussion. If we need a gripe thread; where people just want to gripe to get it off their chest; then someone start it. But leave these two threads alone.....please!!!!!!

That was me on my :soapbox: now; :backtotop


----------



## legacydoor (Dec 13, 2006)

orrelse said:


> I didn't mean to get off on the wrong foot here. I'm just overwhelmed at the fact that this box has all these problems and it _seems_ they are stabbing in the dark at fix after fix. It just amazes me that it was ever released in the first place.
> 
> Next, yes, I admit I owned the HR20 before I did any real research on it, but that is because DTV offered it to me at a discount because of a battery of install problems I had 2 months ago. I wrote to corporate and they tried to fix some of my frustration. That said, I would NEVER buy a product without researching it, and reading all the positives and negatives regarding the product. The HR20 is unfortunately an obscure dilemna right now because DTV owns it vs. a larger, more established DVR type equipment company who has obviously been through the ropes with their equipment releases.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Seems like were suppose to expect these problems and be willing to deal with them as they try to fix them. Complain to much and we are the bad guys. We are being unreasonable by not expecting problems. I think that a few minor problems with simple work arounds is not ideal but also not the end of the world but many,many..many people have far to serious of problems to simply say it's a minor annoyance and just deal with it. A DVR like the Hr20 by definition is suppose to record within the limits promised. Not sometimes, not 80% of the time, not only if you have to RBR once in a while *but all the time*. No one is expecting to never have a single problem but each update has brought hope of fixes for major problems that never comes for some people! I think 011b has been a step in the right direction but some have sure had to endure a lot of problems along the way and after each update the cycle of hope starts all over again. Does it mean I'm the bad guy for expecting a product that works as advertised or because I'm frustrated it doesn't work that I'm not part of the solution? That's B.S. I've paid my money, I've waited patiently while they try to fix it, I've tried not to rush to judgement or give up on the HR20 but when do you reach your limit. It's different for everyone but it's also should be totally understandable if someone reaches that point before we think they should. I thought to myself several times what a P.O.C this thing is. Lord knows my wife has told me many time that it for sure is after missing something she was counting on seeing! But you know what, were still here, hoping for the best with each release and riding out the rough times. Some rougher than others. I nor anyone else has the right to tell anyone that they must endure even if they've reached there limit or they are not part of the solution. Being part of the solution also means pointing out the problems as well. Just my 2 cents worth.

Here's to better DVR-ing in the near future!

Later  
Mike G.


----------



## dallascontractor (Jan 9, 2007)

Back to issues
Seems padding under 1 hour ok, Padded a show 1.5 extra. Went to list only 1 hour 40 min. on list it says only part. error 13. Shows bar for 1 hour 40 min. not good. Remote is slow in going into slow mo, slow going from FF to play.


----------



## dallascontractor (Jan 9, 2007)

#1 are all HR20 built equal in hardware.
#2 In software updates is *D* considering what updates people are updating from.last update to last or 3 back to last in codes hope I make since. Does the software update erase existing on HR20 when updating?


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

dallascontractor said:


> #1 are all HR20 built equal in hardware.


There's no way they can be if the unit has been in production for most of a year. Parts change, et cetera, even if there are no intentional functional differences in the specs. A supplier may have fixed or upgraded a major component, a disk drive for example. Or D* may have changed suppliers for a fan. Or the fan supplier may have been bought out and it is being built on a different production line. Who knows.


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

Accidentally posted this in the discussion thread, so I'm reposting it here where I meant to:

OK, this is starting to get truly ridiculous now. I had three separate programs set to record today while I was at work. NONE OF THEM recorded. Each one is still sitting in my To-Do List, despite the fact that each is well passed it's ending time. The three programs were Nothing But Trailers 6:30am on HDNet, 1941 on UHD at 10am, and Sound Off with Matt Pinfield at 7pm on HDNet. None of them recorded, and all of them were still sitting in my To-Do List. None were padded. Each was set up as a one-time recording from the Guide. None were in my History list, and when I looked at 1941 in the To-Do list it said it was "Now Showing." Did an RBR and now the items are gone from my To-Do list. All three now show up in History as Partial.


----------



## dallascontractor (Jan 9, 2007)

Thats is what I have been thinking, maybe any small differn in parts (Changings in design )making not all HR2o equal, and maybe not all operate as per the code *D* writes.?


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

HardCoder said:


> There's no way they can be if the unit has been in production for most of a year. Parts change, et cetera, even if there are no intentional functional differences in the specs. A supplier may have fixed or upgraded a major component, a disk drive for example. Or D* may have changed suppliers for a fan. Or the fan supplier may have been bought out and it is being built on a different production line. Who knows.


Then there are the one's built right before quitting time.  (Not sure when that is in Mexico)


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

ZELLIS said:


> .... i would encourage everyone at a minimum to add there system setup under your signature so it is viewable after every post.
> include:
> TV make and model
> receiver if used
> ...


Excellent recommendation. May I suggest the modified format as below?


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

Two issues tonight. I've got two recordings going simultaneously - one on ESPH 72 and one on 46-1 - MPEG2 OTA local. I stopped the ESPH recording to switch it to record an MPEG4 local rather than ESPH. 

When I go into the List, I can see the remains of the ESPH recording and the two other recordings - in fact the live buffer was on Wife Swap on ABC (MPEG4). However, the live buffer is not responding to any Trick Play commands - I can't rewind or anything. When I try to *play* the Wife Swap from the list, I get a black screen and it will not play, even though the live buffer is still correctly playing at the live showing. I switched the live buffer to another back to ESPH (in the middle of the second half now) and the trick play seems to work fine, but if I go back to the Wife Swap, still nothing. So, it appears that recording is dead.

Further, I have several things recording tonight - including Studio 60 on MPG4 and I thought CSI:Miami on MPG4. However, the To Do list shows CSI:Miami as cancelled. Studio60 is set to record correctly. I tried to select CSI to record in the Guide, but no matter what I tried, it would not record. I then added the MPG2 CBS station and was able to set that to record. I then went and set a *manual* recording for 10pm for CSI:Miami on the MPG4 station, and appears to be fine. No matter what I do, I can't seem to record CSI:Miami by the "normal means" - either through it's Series Record, or a selected Record of the episode. A manual record seems to be working fine.

This is 0x11B.


----------



## Slione (Dec 29, 2006)

I am currently recording 24 OTA and at about 20 minutes after the hour I attempted to play it back. When I tried to select it for playback the current channel I was on would lose the audio and the timer bar for the recording for "24" would come up but nothing else would happen. I could not get it to move with the trick play buttons but I could change the channel and the audio for the station I was tuned into would come back. 

I am waiting for the recording to end to see if it will play back.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

tstarn said:


> No "definitive pattern" is precisely why the situation is such a mess/disaster. And also why it seems Directv really has no clue about how to make it right, despite their very noteworthy efforts to do exactly that. Can we have a moratorium on "Didn't we all do good?" threads until this is definitely fixed? Truth is, with all the testing, prodding, poking and downloading done so far, and despite this latest RC being "the best yet," they are still far, far away from reliability/stability, based on this thread alone.
> 
> Comparing this to Whirlpool, Sony, Honda forums et al is just not the same. Believe me, if any of those companies experienced a mess like this with their "flagship" piece of hardware/product, they would not be testing it/trying to fix it via a third part forum. Not a chance.
> 
> This might be an unprecedented strategy in the annals of American business, in all honesty.


OK so after Earl freaked on you I went and checked all your recent posts here. I did not really see any issues you are having with the HR20. But you sure will get on someone elses problem and start antagonizing people about it. I do not feel that is cool at all. And I did agree with your recent article on the HR20.

We all know the 800lb Gorilla is on the couch. We do not need you to point it out to us every hour of every day. We know exactly how many software downloads there have been. We get it already...

It seems like you get some delight in constantly beating the dead horse. And at this point it is really not helpful. I also would like to know how you intend to fix it if you could.

The "cherry on the cake" is you do not even have 11b yet so I am not sure why you are even chiming in on this topic in the first place. For me the HR20 is the best option out there. Warts and all. I am just as frustrated as anyone else when things are not optimum. But as it is the best option, I am sitting tight figuring they will fix it. Your activities here seem rather suspect to me.

And for my "issue report", I have had one issue other than the OTA stuff I posted on saturday. I went to play the Colts game (recorded on MPEG4 local via the satillite), it started out with a black screen. FF was able to get back to a picture and I was then able to backup to the beginning. All in all not a disaster by any means. Just an annoyance I was able to deal with.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Slione said:


> I am currently recording 24 OTA and at about 20 minutes after the hour I attempted to play it back. When I tried to select it for playback the current channel I was on would lose the audio and the timer bar for the recording for "24" would come up but nothing else would happen. I could not get it to move with the trick play buttons but I could change the channel and the audio for the station I was tuned into would come back.
> 
> I am waiting for the recording to end to see if it will play back.


How are you "watching" 24 via OTA right now (7:45 pm CST).
It doesn't start till 8PM (CST) ?
Did your local affiliate change the time?

I would recommend doing a reboot to see if it continues... but as you said you have to wait for the recording to stop


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

It's a good thing I sat here baby-sitting the HR20 to make sure it recorded. I already had Prison Break recording on local OTA 45-1, and live TV was set to HBOH. When 9pm rolled around, the tuner attempted to change to OTA 11-1 to record Heroes. Instead all that came up was a black screen, then a 771 message saying it couldn't obtain a signal. I quickly changed over to SAT 11 to record using the MPEG4 local, and it was playing, so I cancelled the 11-1 recording and now am recording on SAT 11 (minus the first couple minutes ). That's one more missed recording I would have had if I hadn't been here to babysit it. Checked 24 and that seems to be recording/playing back OK so far (fingers crossed). Since two shows are recording right now I'll have to wait til they've ended before I check back on 11-1. It's always come in fine before, both before and after 11b. I've never had an OTA channel go out on me. I don't remember trying to record 2 OTA shows at the same time before, so I may try that again, but I'm planning on going back to 10b tonight after my recordings end and desperately hoping that it works better than this update.


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well I should have held off on voting on the 0x11b poll below. Today my wife was watching Oprah after I got home, and FFW'd to the end. She then selected "Yes, delete" and we got the blue screen of death (preview picture in the top right, rest of the screen blue and the unit was unresponsive to the remote and front panel). RBR to the rescue.

This particular problem has plagued my HR20 for every single release. Still not fixed it seems. :nono2:


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Various recordings have problems on initial playback - black screen, starting at the current point of recording (i.e., the "end"), freezing 30-60 seconds in. But if I exit out to Live TV, then try to play it again, it will play normally (though it sometimes take 2 or 3 tries). Affecting both HD and SD satellite fare (haven't tried a local yet).

Edit: Yep, about 60 seconds into the playback of Chicago NBC5 HD LIL Heroes, video froze and audio cut out. No response to trick play commands. Ih it Exit a couple of times, then went back in to the play list and it played just fine.

__________________
HR20 (#2; RIP, #1)
--UPS
AT9 Dish
--BBC's Installed
Component Video to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma
--720p, Native Off
Optical Digital to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver
--Dolby Digital On
S-Video to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder
Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

dukefan said:


> ...When I go into the List, I can see the remains of the ESPH recording and the two other recordings - in fact the live buffer was on Wife Swap on ABC (MPEG4). However, the live buffer is not responding to any Trick Play commands - I can't rewind or anything. When I try to *play* the Wife Swap from the list, I get a black screen and it will not play, even though the live buffer is still correctly playing at the live showing. I switched the live buffer to another back to ESPH (in the middle of the second half now) and the trick play seems to work fine, but if I go back to the Wife Swap, still nothing. So, it appears that recording is dead...


Interestingly, my trick play died watching Wife Swap tonight, too. The menu, guide, etc. still worked, but no trick play actions. It was the first time I've had it happen. I was not recording it or anything else. I changed channels and trick play worked, then back to Wife Swap, and it worked fine, again.

I was also getting a ton of audio dropouts, as I was with 24. So, I had to just turn off Dolby Digital, which stops the dropouts. 
EDIT: I take that back. Turning off DD didn't fix it. How amazingly, ridiculously, powerfully annoying.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... I am not going to stop comparing this to other product forums out there. Especially when people want to use it as the foundation to state that the majority of the HR20's are failing... And then out the other side of their figers, they say... we are not a full representation of HR20 user base.
> 
> So until every HR20 user out there is required to log into here, or another forum... You have to use some comparison to other known entities.
> 
> ...


I'd say keeping the pressure on Directv to get it fixed or try something else is part of the solution, just as much as reporting RBRs, frozen boxes, sound/video dropouts, and the litany of issues that have been part of this unofficial beta testing process since September.

And since Directv apparently has chosen DBSTalk as its "lightning rod" for beta testers (rather than dealing with customers directly), it is really the right/only place to take it to task from a non-technical POV as well. Sure you disagree, but that's not a surprise. At five months out, nearly six, I'd say Direct has had plenty of time. Let's see where it all ends up, then we can debate whether or not Directv's plan to turn things around was a good one or not. My only objective is to see that Directv never feels it can let up on the pedal, but even that may not be enough in the long run. Believe it or not, I hope I am wrong.


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

dukefan said:


> This is 0x11B.


I also just realized that Desparate Housewives didn't record last night. It shows as deleted by user. Not.

I also tried to record Ocean's Deadliest on 278 DSC at midnight, but it didn't record. The history shows it as "the channel became unavailable". The HR10 and DSR708 seemed to record it at midnight on 278 just fine....

Good thing I have it on the other boxes


----------



## Slione (Dec 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How are you "watching" 24 via OTA right now (7:45 pm CST).
> It doesn't start till 8PM (CST) ?
> Did your local affiliate change the time?
> 
> I would recommend doing a reboot to see if it continues... but as you said you have to wait for the recording to stop


DOH! That's the second show I was recording, I should have said Prison Break. :eek2: Sorry.

This is one of those nights where my recorder is working it's tail off! I have one more show recording and then I'll try the reboot.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

At 20:00CST the SL's for 24 and Two & 1/2 Men kicked off, recording from the local OTA MPEG2 channels. I started watching 24 live just to make sure then started to play back CSI that I recorded last Thursday, also via OTA MPEG2. I had already seen the opening on the show so I was using the 30 slip to jump past it, hitting the slip button multiple times, no problems playing that back. 

When that completed I then started to play the 24 that I had recorded, it was about 50 minutes into the show so it was still recording. The 24 recording had a bunch of audio skips and video problems for a few minutes then played fine for awhile. Then about part way throught the show, I guessing about the same time that I was doing more 30 sec slips to get past CSI commercials, I got another bunch of audio/video problems then it was clear again for the rest of the playback. After that no more problems, probably because Two & 1/2 Men had finished it's recording so the box had only 2 MPEG2 streams to handle vs. 3 MPEG2 when I was having the problem.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

So, at 8:00pm (CST), I was watching an SD recording from Ch 249 of Scrubs from earlier in the day. At the same time, I was recording two HD Series Links - Heroes on Chicago NBC 5 HD LIL, and Star Trek: Enterprise on Ch 79 HDNET. Scrubs went into severe pixelation and audio drop out. I eventually deleted it without watching the end of it.

I then started to play back Heroes, while it was still recording. Other than the initial playback hitches mentioned above, it played OK, with some mild and widely scattered pixelation but no audio drop outs.

Finally, I went to watch the recording of ST:E, which had completed. Got past the initial hitch, and got a few minutes in when it began to pixelate and drop-audio massively. It got so bad that I deleted the recording and scheduled the repeat airing of that episode for later this evening. I'm in the middle of a prophylactic RBR right now (roughly 35 hours after my last RBR), so we'll see if things are any better with tomorrow's prime time shows.

Oh, and I checked satellite signal strength - mid-to-high 90's across the board (except for spot beams aimed elsewhere).

At a guess, the current combination of hardware and software is not yet efficient enough to handle these three simultaneous activities (recording MPEG-2 HD and MPEG-4 HD while playing pack SD). Hopefully, they'll keep tuning things until they are.
__________________
HR20 (#2; RIP, #1)
--UPS
AT9 Dish
--BBC's Installed
Component Video to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma
--720p, Native Off
Optical Digital to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver
--Dolby Digital On
S-Video to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder
Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like I now may become a member of the club. Downloaded 11b Friday night, was out of town last night and did not operate unit since Sunday morning. Came home tonight, turned TV and HR20 on and welcome "BSOD". Unit would not respond and had to RBR.

Had no problems under 10b


----------



## matsfan (Sep 9, 2006)

bjterp00 said:


> This morning, I turned my HR20 on out of standby and all channels were black. Banners, guide, info, etc. worked fine but no picture and no audio on any channels except my HD locals (via sat, not OTA).
> 
> RBR corrected the issue. I had this issue with 115, 10b and previous, but never with 119. 119 was solid for me, 11b has me a bit learly.


The last two mornings I have turned on the HR20 to find no picture or sound. Guide, menu, channel changes all work but nothing will show or play. I know last night it was left on ch 72 when put in standby but am not sure on the night before. However, I experienced this with 119 once too.

RBR corrects everything and I have not had anything set to record overnight since Saturday so I am not sure what would happen. So far all of Monday's recordings, and Sunday watching after the morning reboot, have been fine.


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by Rich Beaudry 


> Excellent recommendation. May I suggest the modified format as below?
> __________________
> Rich Beaudry
> DieHard NC Tarheel '69, '75
> ...


thankyou! i see some of the guys on the fourm have starded picking this up!! i agree, i like the format. the MORE information we give, the better data D* has to figure this out. All that means that means is a better DVR for all of us. Yes D* could have done more development to get this working before hand but that was then and this is now. get over it and help fix it. :hurah:


----------



## Slione (Dec 29, 2006)

Slione said:


> DOH! That's the second show I was recording, I should have said Prison Break. :eek2: Sorry.
> 
> This is one of those nights where my recorder is working it's tail off! I have one more show recording and then I'll try the reboot.


I did the RBR after Studio 60 recorded and when the unit came back up my espisodes of Prison Break and 24 were gone. Studio 60 was there and played fine. Good thing I'm still running my R10 as backup!


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

ZELLIS said:


> the reporting of a bug is one thing but if D* wants to get a REAL grasp on what is going on, they need REAL data to go along with a report of a bug. they NEED to know what conditions the BUG happened under and what equipment is being used in the system. THIS IS TROUBBLESHOOTING 101! if you want to accurately report a problem some things need to be spelled out for the engineers who will be looking at it. a lot of the bugs that are being reported here are listed with poor information including some of my own posts. the more detail the better, including time frames, sequence of events before and after the bug was found and realized. i would encourage everyone at a minimum to add there system setup under your signature so it is viewable after every post.
> include:
> TV make and model
> receiver if used
> ...


maby this would help everone get back on track here. lets help D* help us.


----------



## nhaydon (Sep 16, 2006)

nikwax said:


> I had the screen saver kick in a few times while watching a recording tonight. Pressing any button cleared it.


This happened to me too. While watching the recorded epsiode of 24 tonight.


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Thanks for the response Earl, #4 was MPEG-4. Does D* know about the channels, like FOX MPEG-4 in Sacramento, having horrible picture quality??


I've called DirecTV about the picture quality on Fox 40, and I have also left a voice mail with station engineer today.

Unfortunately, as far as D* is concerned, they tried to have me go through all the scripted troubleshooting steps, which I kindly said that it is not a problem with my equipment, but a problem with the channel itself. I'm not sure if the problem got to the right people.

I have friends with the H20 receiver, who are also experiencing the problem, so at least it's not a problem with our HR20's.

The good news is I can receive Fox40 via OTA, so I get the best picture quality. The bad news is the OTA recordings take up more space on the DVR.

Earl,

If you have friends at D* who can look into the problem, that would be great!

Thanks in advance,

Jarred


----------



## Ready Kilowatt (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings all... First post...

I have 2 HR20's Up and running since New Years eve, replacing working HR10-250's, both now running 11B, both had various issues since install, one unit new, the other a refurb.

Latest with 11B, last night (1/21) Ch 83 NBCW Crossing Jordon, The Apprentice: Los Angles and Grease: Your the one that I want (Sorry guys this is my Wife's unit)

All of these shows gave BSOD. Reset unit and all 3 recordings were gone.

So far my unit has not doe this.

Both units have not had this unit this issue since original install and 10b.

Both units have have very poor Dolby Digital performance on HD, mainly on commercials, almost non-existent audio, not that it matters, but we miss clips for next weeks episodes. This never happened on my HR10's, and was better on 10b, and seems to have gotten worse.

I am running both into Pioneer receiver using optical cable.

Once feeds my DLP with HDMI, the other with Component cables.

Coming from a long time TiVo and HR10 user I have to say what is up with the 'PlaySkool' interface... 


thanks,

R_K


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

on 11b and heros and two and a half men didnt take tonight. history said partial recordings but not in the list. first time ever with this hr20 in the bedroom


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl, 

I have been having audio and pixelizatoin problems on my mpeg 4 reception of KPHO ch5 in Phoenix (zip 85044). Every once in a while I get the drop outs (weather is clear) and can see from my Denon receiver display that the signal is changing from dd5.1 to dd2.0. Other times I get pixelizations that last from a fraction of of a second to maybe 2 seconds at the most. When I switch to KPHODT OTA , the problems completely go away. I had this problen yesterady during the Colts/Patriots Game and again today while watching CSI Miami. In both cases, switching to the OTA broadcast solved the problems. I've checked my sat signal strength and it is rock steady at 100. The implication here is that the problem is somewhere at the DTV signal stream side of things. It could be transmission or encoding stream problems or even decoding problems in the HR20. I don't see this on my other local channels, but I do see some minor amout of out of sync problems, but they are no worse than the HR10-250. Can you have the engineers take look at KPHO mpeg4 stream and see if they see anything. I hate to revert back so I can call the CSR, as 11b is the most stable version that I have had so far. My audio connection to my Denon is optical with analog backup and the conenction to the plasma is HDMI.

Thanks
bob


----------



## Keith Hill (Dec 19, 2006)

I downloaded 11b Friday pm after 3 attempts, sucessful immediately after resolution light blink; had been previously on Elvis/Santa releases. 

HD System Install/upgrade 12-18-06: Absolute clear view of southern sky; HR-20 fed w/25' RG6 (Dual+ground) from Slimline Dish, no multi-switch (Second set of RG6 cables feed DirecTivo in living Rm, 50' away); HDMI straight to Mitsubishi WD-65732 for video, optical out of HR-20 through Yamaha HTR-5490 receiver for audio. For OTA, Using Philips MANT940 Internal Antenna (seems to work well if plugged straight into TV). All powered by Belkin F6C1500-TW-RK 1500va UPS, using Harmony 880 remote, system goes in Standby when not in use. Area Code; 27502 - SW of Raleigh, NC

Monday night, 8pm EST (Clear skies), was watching Prison Break live on OTA 50-1 and received DD dropouts and occasional pixellation but showed 100/98 signal strength. Hit rewind to go back 20 minutes after front door interruption and the DD dropouts seems to increase in frequency along with occasional macro blocking (typically rare and unusual). (No other recording on 2nd tuner at this time).  Continued to watch and FF commercial skip through with 24 on same channel, 9pm EST and would see intermittent DD drop until I had gotten back on real time. Didn't notice the dropouts or pixellation near as much. Went over to 5-1 for CSI: Miami @ 10pm and the show was very clear (Sister channels, reside in same tower farm 17 miles ESE 110d from here). Drive Storage usage showing about 40-45%.

Overall OTA signals seem weaker now than with previous Elvis release, maybe a little stronger than Santa, fwiw.

Keith


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

So, attempting to deal with the *#*#$&(!(@!! idiocy of network programmers who have programs run 1 minute into the next hour, I set up a 1 hr manual window to record Heroes from 9-10pm tonight (it is scheduled for 9-10:01), then scheduled CSI: Miami and What about Brian (this is obviously not for _me_) as usual. I mean, this was a _nuisance_ to program and I was really planning/expecting it to work.

I could see Heroes on the tuner while it was recording but now there is nothing but the usual frozen black screen on playback. It of course says the right channel and times were recorded on the list, and even says "Heroes."

I am in 94122 (SF) if anyone cares about which affiliates are involved and I am not using OTA right now.

These are the times when I consider my HR20 a piece of *#*$&(@@. Off to bittorrent I guess.

I'll RBR to see what happens to it, but, whatever.


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

I just tried to force a download to get back to 10b, but it's still giving me 11b. Guess there's no way to get back. I unplugged the unit for 10 minutes and left it off, before plugging it back in. Once it reboots I'll do an RBR, then double-check my OTAs before going to bed and saying a prayer that the recordings I have set for overnight and tomorrow actually work this time (and that's saying a lot for an agnostic like me).

If that doesn't work, I'll do a complete reformat this weekend. And if I'm still getting missed recordings after that, I'm bringing Tivo back.


----------



## bill596 (Dec 15, 2006)

Forced 11B Friday 1/19. Have had 2 problems new to me since. 
1. A number of shows scheduled to record on Sunday 1/21 were not recorded and shown as cancelled in the to do list.
2. Fox 10 0'clock news San Francisco channel 2 KTVU HD on Sunday showed recorded in the 'list'. Attempting to play resuled in a blank screen. I could not FF, Skip or move the time line at all. Finally did a RBR. The 'recording' was gone. I was trying watch while it was being recorded same as the last three weeks. Tonight it looked like the same thing was going to repeat. The show was on the 'list' as recording, pressing 'play' brought up a black screen with a time line. This time though I was able to hold FF down and get the cursor to move to the first 'mark', pressing 'play' again showed the picture. I was able to 'rewind' to the begining of the show and the recording is playing fine now.

I also noticed for the first time that the number indicator (in the right of the time line) of FF or RWD presses turned 'pink'. Is this the infamous 'Pinky'?

Thanks for everyone's work on this box.
Bill

Added 1/23 - HR-20 setup Native on, 4801, 480p and 1080i for Sony XBR 36 inch tube using componet video, DD 5.1. Recordings all all HD MPEG 4 local channels, FOX, CBS, NBC, ABC.
Does the RBR possibly cause scheduled recordings to cancel because they no longer appear in the 'reset' guide right after the box restarts and they don't appear in the guide until a day or so later?


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

GUYS.... GREAT POSTS ON LISTING THE PROBLEMS... BUT LIST YOUR SETUP!!!! WHAT IS TURNED ON ..WHAT IS OFF..ARE YOU USING HDMI? OR COMPOSIT VIDEO.. I CANNOT STRESS HOW IMPORTANT IT IS TO KNOW WHAT YOUR SETUP IS WHEN DEBUGING A PROBLEM. WHERE IS YOUR RESOLUTION SET? MABY THE HR20 ONLY MESSES UP IF YOUR RES IS SET TO 720P USING HDMI? THE MORE INFO D* HAS THE BETTER CHANCE THEY CAN FIX IT:beatdeadhorse: :listenup:


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

During playback of a recorded program any time I hit "Exit" it stops playback, This didn't happen before 11b.


----------



## irlspotter (Dec 14, 2006)

Recorded MPEG-4 Apprentice LA on Sunday - went to watch it on Monday. It would not play, tried hitting play-fast forward-etc-nothing. Unit hung up nothing responded. Did RBR and program disappeared from Playlist!

Why can't they get this thing fixed by now?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Here we go again. 011B is in the stream, so I can't go back. What is the point of testing if the "test period" is so short that by the time you have problems, it's the only version available. We enter into the testing with the option to revert back to what we were running. This is the second time in as many releases that this has happened to me. FOUR DAYS old and it screwed up. What do they think? If it doesn't crash & burn after installation, then it must be "golden"?
Tonight, like most of us, was a double recording night. I had Heroes, 24, CSI Miami, Studio 60, & Leno set to record.
At 9:00 Heroes [local NBC mpeg-4] & 24 [LA mpeg-2] were set to record. I watched 24 OTA on my TV. At 10 I went into the guide & found Studio 60 didn't have the record icon. I pressed the record button & tuned to it, watching it live, while CSI Miami recorded [LA mpeg-2]. Left things on NBC through the 11 new & then Leno [still mpeg-4] came on. The record light went off @ 11:00 & came back on for Leno. So far I'm fat dumb & happy.
Then I tried to pause Leno. Nope not a chance. Next I went into the play list where I found: 24, Heroes, CSI all with icons & studio 60 had no icon. Studio 60 didn't record [even though I did watch part of it live]. Leno was the same [though it had a recording icon]. I could watch it live, the play list showed it recording, but negative time line for the recording & not playable.
Previously when a program wouldn't let me pause live TV, if I waited until the program completed, I could have full control again without a reboot. Not this time. It failed to record the second program on the same channel, though I could watch it [with the other tuner still recording another program] and it continued until a reset.
It doesn't look as if the tuner went "off line" as I was still getting video from it to watch, but it did stop recording from that tuner until a reset.
I'm sure this is software, but just like the last time. by the time I find a defect with it, it is the only software version available. WTF? Tonight I'm not a happy camper. 
My "only" saving grace it my computer did record Leno & Studio 60 OTA in HD.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

ZELLIS said:


> I CANNOT STRESS HOW IMPORTANT IT IS TO KNOW WHAT YOUR SETUP IS WHEN DEBUGING A PROBLEM.


STOP SHOUTING. TURN YOUR CAPS LOCK OFF.

As I said earlier, it is presumptive of you to think that a detailed description of equipment that D* _can't duplicate_ in the lab is going to be helpful. I'm _sure_ that, for example, they know what the situation is when a black screen appears at the start of a recording that doesn't play. They _know_ what is stuck. Their QA can't possibly have missed that. The machines that are returned to them by customers, at least some of them, QA people pick out of the boxes and plug in and check them out. They give some of the units that don't have hardware problems to s/w engineers or pull drives for them. The engineers use the _s3kr1t engineering interface_ and look at whatever crap is on the disks. What the engineers _don't know_ is what (or the many "whats") gets the system to that point. As someone who has debugged hundreds of thousands of lines of code during a career of over two decades I can tell you with complete certainty that at some point it comes down to the brainwork of tracing through code looking for conditions that lead to the error conditions themselves, regardless of the particular environment that is responsible for the bug(s). Sometimes it comes down to looking at a piece of code and saying out loud, "what in the f- was this guy thinking? this doesn't work! it never could have worked!" ("Oh, we fired him. He's working for [competitor] now.") Sometimes some idiot who wasn't qualified to write HTML winds up writing C++ and through some kind of negligence that idiot's code winds up in a production system, and no one even knows it's there or that it's broken because it's not "their" code. Or sometimes it's just a hard problem and it wasn't solved correctly.

D* does not have the ability to "trace" execution of the s/w leading up to blank screens, reboots, freezes, pixellation, dropped frames, audio dropouts, et cetera, on your home equipment. D* does not have a debugger plugged into your HR20. D* cannot give you a debugging image that writes log files full of print statements to your disk, nor can it receive the log files from you should you have them anyway. So, crazy detailed error reports are not relevant or helpful. The colors and model numbers of the ridiculously thick oxygen-free cables you are using to propagate low-bandwidth digital signals are not relevant either.

All D* needs to know is "the bug's still there" and a little about what the bug is. That's all I would need to know and that's all any competent s/w engineer would need to know. If there's a shortage of competent engineers there, there's still nothing we can do about that.

Just keep reporting the problems and a little bit about what seemed to be going on at the time. The vast majority of human-generated detailed reports will probably be wrong in one or more details. That's why in the real world people use things like test harnesses and suites and configuration managed builds and hardware and the like.

Sorry for the longish rant, but .... Oh well.


----------



## feschiver (Dec 19, 2006)

:gott: about time somebody said something how debugging s/w is done:hurah:


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

Followup on my posts from last night....

Trying to record CSI:Miami. The Season Pass showed the episode as "Cancelled". I tried to press the record button in the Guide to record it, no luck. It just did nothing. I then tried to go into the episode from the guide and use "Record Once" with no luck. I scheduled a manual, timed recording and that finally forced it to record.

As for the Wife Swap that Trick Play didn't work and wouldn't play back from the List, when I try to play it, it shows me the 53 minutes but everything is black and it won't play. I tried a RBR just to see if that would clear it up, and it disappeared after reboot.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

nhaydon said:


> This happened to me too. While watching the recorded epsiode of 24 tonight.


any chance the secod tuner wason a ppv or music channel or an unsubscribed channel ? The box thinks there is an message or XM screen and puts up screensaver even though that tuner is in the background.


----------



## ptighe (Jul 21, 2003)

Interesting audio issues this morning. I was watching fox 2 news in Detroit at around 6:30, the audio delay was the worst I've ever seen, and I mean ever. The audio was almost 2 full seconds behind the video. I tried the replay and rewind trickplays, neither helped the audio. This was all on the MPEG-4 version. I switched to OTA, and audio was synced, went back to MPEG-4, and the audio was synced here as well. Today I was using the TV speakers, component video, native is off. It's a Panasonic 50px60u if that helps.


----------



## keefer34 (Jan 18, 2007)

I only had one problem with 010b, audio dropping out on DiscoveryHD channel with Dolby on. Forced 011b on Saturday. Since then, BSOD on wake up, extreme pixelization and audio drop outs on recorded programs (one OTA and one D* channel). 
Did RBR and tried to go back to 010b but get 011b each time. So far no BSOD since RBR. Reran OTA setup and then recorded a program. Watched about 5 minutes of it this morning and it looked OK. Still have audio drop outs on DiscoveryHD channel with dolby on.


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never had any serious issues with the other releases, so last night took the cake:

10-1 - NBC over OTA : Tried watching Heros. The picture was fine, but the only audio was the background track from the Dolby feed. Funny thing is I had Dolby turned off. I tried several different trick play combos, even tried turning Dolby on, but nothing fixed it. I had to change to the D* NBC feed to hear normal audio; changed back to the OTA HD feed, still only the background track.

Tried watching 24 (43-1 OTA) which was recorded pre-11B, multiple audio dropouts, pauses in the picture and very bad pixelation at times. Trickplay did not fix any of the problems. When the recording started to play it was in 4:3, but would switch to 16:9 then back to 4:3 throughout the recording. The receiver is set to 1080i and native is on, connected to the TV via HDMI (which I have never had a problem with).

I would switch back to the previous software release, but from what I'm reading 11B has rolled out nationally.

Can't wait for the next release!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Had first issue. At 8:00 EST Wife swap started recording on I believe fox SD. I tuned to CBS MPEG4 HD channel. I left the room for a while. When I returned CBS was still on and playing fine. But, the unit would not respond to the remote, the blue power LED did not flicker when I pushed any keys. Tried front panel buttons and no response. Had to RBR. Just glad it happened before 24 and Heroes started. 

A shame, I was really hoping this was gonna work. I went a week between RBR's with 10B.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

First issue:

Brand new problem for me > box has been right on the button since Santa update in December > running 11B smoothly since forced the 1st night.

Here's how it starts > replicated it twice, now:

Tune to OTA channel with good signal strength; but, nothing received. I don't know if this is start of problem -- or local is screwing up and has good carrier strength but is not sending for some other reason. Believe me, the latter happens with some frequency.

In this black screen situation, I then try to tune to another OTA channel and get a black screen, again.

Unless I immediately tune to one of the satellite channels > it doesn't matter what > I lose the ability to tune to anything! The channel banner flashes on at the top; but, the HR20 doesn't succeed in tuning in a channel.

If I immediately tune to another sat channel > I then can tune to another and another and continue using the critter. But, can't go back to an OTA channel or the whole process starts again.

Signal strength just fine OTA and sat > excepting one of the OTA locals w/no signal at all.

Went through this, last night, ending with RBR. TWICE. 1st time to see if I could replicate the problem > and did. 2nd time to leave well enough alone and and leaving it on Standby overnight to repopulate Guide.

During this situation, I can acess Playlist, etc.; but, nothing will play. After the previous RBR, when up-and-running, everything listed plays just fine. These include pre and post Raven download.

But, I really want OTA to be as stable as it has been till yesterday. Was running just fine.

Guess I'll RBR, again, right now > since I can't access any OTA channels.

Posting this in forum & issues.


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

I recorded Heroes last night via OTA (Rochester, MN) and I had no problems. I did not see any pixelation whatsoever  There were also no audio dropouts, but my local station doesn't do 5.1 yet...


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

New issue. Was watching Heros live on OTA. Nothing being recorded. During commercial at around the 45 min mark, picture freezes and not audio. Kind of like I hit the pause button. Did a couple of 30ss back and started playing, but stopped at the same exact spot of the commercial. Changed channel to 382(NBC) SD and started watching next segment of Heros. At first commercial, hit prev back to OTA NBC, and everthing was fine. Watched rest of Heros with no other incidents.

An now for an added Bonus as we like to call them in the software development world! Pulled up Guide->Local Channels. Started scrolling through the Local Channels Guide, and it wrapped back to the top of the channels once it hit the bottom of the locals. That's what we want in the other menus!

And for everyone who thinks that 11b is being rolled out national, I just got an update this morning on my other box, and it was 119.


----------



## missingtivo (Dec 19, 2006)

As of Tuesday morning.... Two and a half men is still in the to do list, listed for "Yesterday". I believe this issue is new to 0x11B, I had the previous RC without seeing this issue.... so I'm now anxiously awaiting the next software release. 
It also refused to record Enterprise.

Recording environment if anyone cares....

Configuration:
Standard HR20.
Two Sat cables.
No external HD.
Component Video.
Optical Audio
DD On.
No OTA antenna
Locals come via Satellite.

Two and a Half Men is #3 in prioritizer - 
Episode Type Both
Keep at Most 5
Keep til Full
Start 1 min Early
Stop On-time
The Class # 5 in prioritizer - 
Same as above except start 2 Min Early
Studio 60 #7 in prioritizer
Same - Starts 2 Min Early
Enterprise - #13
Start/Stop on time.

We were watching Chan 4 about 20 minutes behind live during the Class....
but we fell further behind live, so after the Class Studio 60 had started.... we couldn't watch 2.5 Men as the tuner had switched to 9. We then watched
Studio 60 and stayed about 1/2 to 1 hour behind - well into Leno.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Got 11b the first night. No real problems except ssslllloooowww channel changing and last night some audio dropouts. dropouts were during local news on sat channel.


----------



## jbird (Jun 28, 2006)

I have many audio dropouts when watching HD recordings. Started with 119 but now it is worse with 11b. Trick play problems have just surfaced in the last two days. Picture freezes till after I push play. Kind of hard to tell where you are at when rewinding ect.

Haven't noticed any audio dropouts when watching live tv, but don't do much of that.

HDMI through Onkyo receiver to sony tv


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

0x11b is now the National Release..

So the "Release Candiate" Issue list is closed.
Continue the discussion in the new thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77416

Do note... that all issues that where posted here in this thread, have been documented by DirecTV.


----------

